#ubuntu-za 2011-09-26
<let_me_in> sup
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: something is broken on mirror.ac.za. Getting odd 403 and 404s
<kbmonkey> thats no good tumbleweed :/
<superfly> yeah, mirror.ac.za has been quite buggy of late
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> how are things on this fine monday morning?
<kbmonkey> linux: be root. windows: re boot :D
<superfly> You know, initially I didn't like takealot.com's design, but it's growing on me...
<superfly> it's actually a tad easier to navigate than Take2's old site
<magespawn> never really shopped at it that much
<kbmonkey> oh so that is take2 redesigned? was wondering how I got on their mailing list 
<superfly> yup
<superfly> take2 had a whole big "remake" of themselves
<superfly> I can see their offices from my office, and their warehouse is just up the road from my office... it's really cool being able to just go and fetch my stuff instead of waiting for it to be delivered
<kbmonkey> i like take2 too
<kbmonkey> wow thats close superfly
<superfly> kbmonkey: yep, very cool
<magespawn> superfly if we ask you to get our stuff will it get to us quicker? maybe start a delivery service?
<magespawn> that is meant as a joke.
<DraZoro> Good Morning World!
<magespawn> good day DraZoro
<DraZoro> Hello magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: hehehe
<magespawn> we need a sarcasm/joke font.
 * superfly goes to grab some tea before the next meeting
<nuvolari> mornings o/
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<kbmonkey> hallo nuvolari o/
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> huh, I placed an ad in gumtree for a free operating system, advertising ubuntu discs. they removed my ad. how rude.
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> that sucks
<kbmonkey> i think they have a policy against links in the text :p
<Kilos> ah do it again and give your email address
<Kilos> i think i gave a fone no. as well and got calls next day
<kbmonkey> bbl, have to run some errands :D
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> back all.
<magespawn> morning kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> lol same thing
<magespawn> i charge ppl for the actual disk but not for the download
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> o wag
<nuvolari> middag
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoe gaan dit vandag oom?
<nuvolari> en het oom 'n lekker naweek gehad?
<Kilos> dit gaan goed dankie seun en ja die naweek was nie sleg nie dankie
<nlsthzn> Any wiki experts here? posting the IRC log of our recent meeting (ubuntu-ae) and the lines are to long... what would be the easiest way to make the lines wrap?
<confluency> What wiki?
<nlsthzn> ubuntu wiki... sorry
<nlsthzn> confluency, ^^
<confluency> Yes, but what is the wiki software?  Link?
<nlsthzn> wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ae
<confluency> I'm guessing the answer is either "don't paste it in a preformatted block" or "wrap it in a text editor before pasting it in a preformatted block".
<nlsthzn> I pasted into edit and it is wrapping... but whan I copy paste from there it is again not wraped
<nlsthzn> *gedit
<confluency> I mean hard wrapping.
<confluency> Most editors will display long lines as wrapped; that doesn't mean it's doing anything to them.
<nlsthzn> by hard wrap you mean break each offending line manually?
<confluency> What do you mean by "the lines are too long"?  Are they not wrapping in the browser, or do you just not like where they wrap?
<confluency> You shouldn't need to wrap *manually*; I'm pretty sure there's a hard wrap option somewhere in teh editor.
<nlsthzn> they are too long... so you have to scroll to the right in your browser to read them...
<confluency> OK, then you are probably pasting them in such a way that they are becoming a preformatted block.
<nlsthzn> confluency, will go look... had done it before, can't remember how :)
<nlsthzn> thanks for the assistance :)
<confluency> Do you *want* them to be a preformatted block, or do you not really care?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: https://addons.mozilla.org/addons/previews/2351
<confluency> nlsthzn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<inetpro> Toggle word wrapping and PRE element wrapping in the message composition and HTML display windows, respectively.
<inetpro> but that will only help to read it in the browser
<inetpro> without wrapping
<confluency> Uh... that isn't going to help anyone else who is reading the wiki.
<inetpro> confluency: true
<confluency> nlsthzn: can you pastebin your page source?  It looks like you have to do an explicit {{{ }}} to suppress formatting, so I'm not sure what you're doing.
 * inetpro off to a meeting... wbbl
<nlsthzn> confluency, http://pastebin.com/ZEsHBBMt
<confluency> Yeah, that's your problem -- you're putting it in an unformatted block.  Which also suppresses line wrapping.
<confluency> Simplest solution: hard wrap in an editor.
<nlsthzn> confluency, k, thanks... will try to get that done (shall fire up writer and see what options I have)
<confluency> For maximum prettiness I would use tabs and indents, but that may get a little involved.
<confluency> nlsthzn: fold -s yourfile.txt
<confluency> Default width is 80; you can override it with -w.
<confluency> -s makes it break at spaces instead of in the middle of words.
<nlsthzn> confluency, awesome... should have known GNU would have this covered... thanks :D
<nlsthzn> already man fold open :)
<confluency> nlsthzn: also check out fmt.
<confluency> fmt -t indents lines after the first differently at each split, which could make the logs more readable.
<nlsthzn> confluency, with fold, it just dumps to stdout and doesn't effect the file it seems (which isn't an issue as i just copied from terminal)... or is it possible to write it to a file (man is vague and my terminal skills are non existant)
<confluency> Yes, you need to redirect it somewhere.  It doesn't modify the file in-place.  GNU utilities seldom do.
<confluency> > newfile
<nlsthzn> that would use > then fold -s orignal.txt > new.txt ?
<confluency> Yes.
<nlsthzn> awesome, thanks... this is more than enough for the purpose of the wiki... cheers
<confluency> No problem.
<Kilos> good avy
<nlsthzn> hate when I have song in my head and can't remember the name/artist
<nlsthzn> song from SA, late 90's early 2000... think it was called sea level...
<nlsthzn> "... got dust on my tekkies, a bump on my head..."
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there lotsa dust there. i seen pics of sandstorms
<nlsthzn> that was lyrics from the song
<Kilos> maybe one of the younger fellas will know
<Kilos> my favourite times were 60's to 80's i think
<Kilos> apart from no matter what
<Kilos> that got me first time i heard it
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> maybe the guys on #glug.za will know . there seem to be more jollers there
<nlsthzn> hehe
<nlsthzn> to many geeks in here for good music eh>
<nlsthzn> ?
<Vhata> what part of being a geek excludes you from listening to good music?
<nlsthzn> notice the ?... it was a question... and a joke at the lack of response ;)
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: I guess if anything, being a geek would cause someone to listen to a much wider variety of music.
<nlsthzn> possibly... but I guess at the end of the day people have preferences and you listen to what you like :) No right or wrong answer to music 
<Vhata> I'd say there is definitely an objective measure that can tell you that some pieces of music are better than others
<Vhata> music and maths go hand in hand
<highvoltage> I tend to disagree and draw the line at music that's not in any way artistic. Like "Sokkiejol 2011 Volume 23" or things like that.
<highvoltage> and I agree with Vhata :)
<nlsthzn> Well, I like what I do... and it may be bad by any measure... not going to matter much to me
<Vhata> relativist fallacy!
 * nlsthzn has no idea how to respond to that so decides to fire up Banshee and listen to music he loves...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and still no answer
<Kilos> maybe the monkey will know
<Kilos> be patient nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Tried Facebook... I doubt that the mathematical algorithm of the song is in harmony with ubuntu-za at this time of year...
<nlsthzn> j/k :p
<Kilos> or give a few more lines of the song
<Kilos> lo highvoltage Vhata 
 * nlsthzn hates singing... very off key (or is that of key)... only time will tell...
<Kilos> off is right
<Kilos> not the one that also says money in my pocket and a tiger in my tank?
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... 
<nlsthzn> no that isn't ringing any bells
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> ..." sea level, caught between the angels and the devil..." part of chorus...
<nlsthzn> not to worry... seeing as I can't get anything on-line I doubt I will find a way to play it (via youtube etc.) 
<Vhata> Urban Creep - Sea Level
<Vhata> somebody had the same problem as you: http://osprey.unisa.ac.za/phorum/read.php?260,94858
<nlsthzn> Vhata, awesome... I actually looked into urban creep and it didn't seem right so I gave up... thanks, much appreciated!
<Kilos> well done Vhata 
<Vhata> I just googled for:  "sea level" caught between the angels and the devil lyrics
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> so did I :/ ... I tried various different variations... oh well I fail at Google
<highvoltage> nlsthzn: I'm very bad at singing but that doesn't stop me.
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I feel sorry for those around me
<highvoltage> oh it's one of those things that I only do in my car and in the shower.
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> http://www.rockfest.co.za/fresh/mp3s/Jiving%20To%20The%20Weekend%20Beat/Urban%20Creep%20-%2010%20-%20Sea%20Level%20%28DEMO%29.mp3
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how big is it 
<Kilos> and can you just go download it
<nlsthzn> ah... it is only a demo (used for ringtones) about 1.3MB... not worth it if Net is capped... 
<Kilos> na get that song scroomba i think it was called it wipes other songs outa your mind
<nlsthzn> eek
<Kilos> lol especially kids
<Kilos> what about de la rey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you eek that too?
<nlsthzn> well... I am not going to listen to it on purpose...
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<nlsthzn> o/ 
<magespawn> just reading about the music discussion earlier
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> one is an opinion about what is good or bad and the other is a technical quantification.
<magespawn> big words for this late in the day. anyway i am off home later all.
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<nuvolari> whoot
<nuvolari> today be a happy day
<nuvolari> just 'cause
<Kilos> lol what happened nuvolari 
<Kilos> good to see you happy at the end of the day
<nuvolari> niks oom
<nuvolari> ek het net 'n goeie gemoed
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> gaan jy  miskien n lotto wen of iets
<nuvolari> nee oom
<nuvolari> kan nie wen as ek nie speel nie :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dink dis dalk oor ek uitsien na my helikopter
<Kilos> lol gaan jy een van hulle koop?
<nuvolari> ja oom! ek't gister uitgevind die een oom en sy seun vlieg en voer self in
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> bietjie veiliger as n mountain bike
<Kilos> skuus man
<nuvolari> heh, ja dit is oom :P ek't my alie bietjie lelik gesien die eenkeer, maar ek begin nou weer fiks word
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> oi dit was 'n lang dag!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dink ek moet vanaand vroeg  gaan inkruip
<Kilos> goeie plan as jy moeg is
<Chat5333> helo
<Vhata> 250 #ubuntu-za
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-27
<kbmonkey> hallo
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> sup nlsthzn, kbmonkey
<nlsthzn> Not much... sitting here all fuzzy watching Japan and Canada duking it out...
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn and superfly 
<kbmonkey> tea and cookies :]
 * superfly is trying to stay awake
<nlsthzn> Hey kbmonkey .... nice article on Linus... I really like some of the ways he looks at things :)
<kbmonkey> woke up too early myself
<kbmonkey> yes nlsthzn he really sees how software affects the user. its all about who uses it :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey min dae
<kbmonkey> yup. hoe gaan dit daar Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<kbmonkey> that's good
<Kilos> really struggling to keep xmpp connections on pidgin for the last few days. dunno if its my pidgin or gmail
<kbmonkey> gmailhas been terribly slow recently
<kbmonkey> not sure if its gamil itself, or SA's link to international
<Kilos> ah yes i see evolution also takes a good while to connect but once connected then its ok
<Kilos> just to connect seems to be the prob
<kbmonkey> well i have to get going for now, as much as I'd love to stay on the PC ;)
<kbmonkey> have to move the bulk of the boxes into storage
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> and possibly disassemble my pc :(
<Kilos> have a good day
<kbmonkey> you too, have a good day XD
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> hou die blink kant bo my vriend!
<Kilos> you well?
<Kilos> sal so maak dankie. jy ook
<kbmonkey> hi and bye maiatoday, catch you all laters :]
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey kilos
<|3o|3> http://acidcow.com/pics/1694-autostereogram-100-pics.html
<nlsthzn> |3o|3, cool... loved these
<|3o|3> yip, they're pretty fun. Haven't seen them in a while, but it turns out its like riding a bike
<nlsthzn> Got into the groove quickly myself too :)
<|3o|3> lots of these  are dodgy though Oo
 * DraZoro greets everyone
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<Kilos> been very quiet here
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> ubuntu and crontabs are really sucky
<superfly> hi bmg505
<magespawn> howdy all
<octoquad> evening :)
<sakhi> evening octoquad and magespawn 
<octoquad> superfly: you there?
<octoquad> hey sakhi :)
<magespawn> anyone know how to get a d-link DSL-2640U to work?
<superfly> magespawn: plug it in?
<superfly> hi octoquad
<octoquad> hey superfly. I have some time to fix that problem with the site
<magespawn> ha nice one.
<superfly> octoquad: the one with all the events at 1 Jan 1970?
<superfly> I remember the last time I tried to get it to work I had to downgrade magpie or whatever RSS reader is it that we use... but I haven't touched it since...
<octoquad> do you mind if I have a look?
<superfly> octoquad: well, I can't give you access to the server (it's not my server), but if you can figure out what needs to be done, we can see what we can do about fixing it
<magespawn> hi superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn... plugged your d-link in yet?
<magespawn> yup
<octoquad> superfly: you said ubuntu-za is using drupal 6, correct?
<magespawn> but still cannot get it on the net
<superfly> that is correct
<magespawn> man this driving me insane
<superfly> octoquad: and the gcal events module
<octoquad> ok, I had to whitelist my IP for drupal. lol
<octoquad> magespawn: what are you battling with/
<octoquad> superfly: is the events being pulled from google calendar or internally?
<superfly> from GToogle
<superfly> *Google
<magespawn> octoquad dsl syncs but does not allow the pc on the net internet light is off
<octoquad> superfly: ok, do you have access to the account? could you check and see if dates are actually set or check how many events there are?
<octoquad> magespawn: is it a bridged connection?
<superfly> magespawn: sounds like the account on the d-link is not authenticating
<magespawn> i do not think it is but do not see why
<octoquad> superfly: could also be DNS issue if the sync light is fully light
<octoquad> light = lit
<magespawn> if authentication is auto it should choose the correct method right?
<magespawn> when i look in the router summary there is no default gateway for the internet/isp
<octoquad> magespawn: yeah it should be provided by the ISP. 
<magespawn> should retrive it automatically but it does not, or at least not on this router
<octoquad> magespawn: What are your VCI and VPI values?
<superfly> octoquad: the calendar seems fine
<octoquad> ok I just checked for any known bugs on the drupal bug tracker, nothing there
<magespawn> 8 and 35
<octoquad> so, it means there might be an authentication problem, or a script problem.
<octoquad> magespawn: ok that's perfect, and multiplexing method?
<magespawn> where would i find that?
<octoquad> magespawn: it should be on the same page as VPI and VCI values. Look for something like LLC
<magespawn> then llcvsna
<magespawn> llc/snapbridging
<octoquad> magespawn: hmm, I would think it would be llcvsna, what is the model of your router again?
<magespawn> d-link dsl-2640u
<octoquad> and if you ping 209.126.190.70 do you get a response
<magespawn> dest. net unreachable
<superfly> octoquad: I'm fading here, I think I need to hit the sack... if you find anything, just tell me here in IRC, I'll see it when I get up tomorrow. I'll see if I can find anything from my side.
<Kilos> night superfly sleep tight
<Kilos> hi guys
<octoquad> superfly: no prob
<octoquad> superfly: cheers
<octoquad> magespawn: have you tried the telkom guest account
<magespawn> not do you know what it is?
<octoquad> magespawn: I think it is guest@telkomsa.net | password guest...but let me confirm
<magespawn> i am changing a damaged router for one that works 
<magespawn> the  line has been used for awhile now.
<octoquad> sorry the correct username is guest1@telkomadsl and the password guest1. You can only browse the telkomsa.net web site.
<magespawn> checking that now 
<octoquad> magespawn: is the router connected to a server that manages the ppp connection?
<magespawn> just a home connection going through an isp
<octoquad> usb or ethernet?
<magespawn> ethernet
<octoquad> ok, I have to ask to get a better picture of your setup :)
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> thanks for the help i am going to call it a night try agakin tomorrow.
<octoquad> magespawn: no prob, I know it can be frustrating sometimes, lol. Cheers
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<octoquad> night Kilos
<octoquad> Well, I'm out, good night all :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-28
<nlsthzn> o/
<Chat9061> ey
<sakhi> morning
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<octoquad> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> morning octoquad
<octoquad> morning superfly, did you get my message?
<superfly> octoquad: I did
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<octoquad> morning Kilos
<superfly> I tried to replace the id, but the module itself is requesting an invalid URL
<superfly> octoquad: http://www.google.com/calendar/feeds/v3ljpciepcncmjkl2tsoao7290@group.calendar.google.com/public/full?max-results=2500&orderby=starttime&singleevents=true&start-min=2011-09-28T00:00:00+02:00&start-max=2011-09-28T23:59:00+02:00
<nlsthzn> Hi Kilos , all ...
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<superfly> octoquad: ah wait, I fixed it
<octoquad> superfly: my apologies if you see it disabled, I didn't know you were working on it...
<superfly> octoquad: no worries
<superfly> still the wrong date
<nlsthzn> hey superfly ... sorry for the delay... the floor in front of the PC got mopped so I was "cut-off" :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: hehe, np
<octoquad> superfly: the feed url is correct, and I can access the events via an rss feed as well
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<superfly> octoquad: yeah, it is... I think there's a bug in the SimplePie component that it uses
<superfly> octoquad: I just can't find any solid evidenceon it
<octoquad> hmm, I'm getting the error again: feed could not be found at...
<superfly> octoquad: did you switch on "only show today's events" ?
<octoquad> yeah
<superfly> that's your problem... switch it off
<octoquad> hmm, ok, I'm gonna have a look at it this evening again...gotta get some work done
<octoquad> is it possible to delete the cache from sites/all/modules/gcal_events/cache
<morgs> morning!
<octoquad> morning morgs
<superfly> morning morgs
<morgs> hey hey
<magespawn> howdy all
<nlsthzn> o/ magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy nlsthzn
<Kilos> lo magespawn drussell 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<superfly> heya magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> the router problem is a account athentication problem 
<magespawn> not the router or my setup
<superfly> magespawn: that's what I said yesterday
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> had to be sure
<drussell> hiya Kilos :o)
<magespawn> my new exercise is to run a virtual win xp on ubuntu so that I can access my business banking.
<morgs> Power out in most of CT...
<superfly> morgs: yep, I heard so
<superfly> UPS FTW
<magespawn> superfly if i run win xp in virtual machine will the ubuntu firwall and security cover the virtual machine?
<superfly> magespawn: it depends on if you're using NAT or bridged mode
<magespawn> nat
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> cool then i can leave of all of the antivirus and firewall?
<superfly> No
<superfly> It's Windows... no matter where it is, you need Antivirus
<magespawn> okay then. you see the comment before about the banking?
<magespawn> what vitual machine software would you use?
<Kilos> really sucks having to use windows hey magespawn 
<Kilos> you wanna know what good antivirus and firewall to use?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> not one i have to pay for.
<Kilos> avast and zonealarm
<Kilos> both have free versions and they used by rotek
<Kilos> or were as far as i know 
<Kilos> and avast doesnt kill performance as bad as avg
<magespawn> i have used zonealarm before, i will try the avast
<superfly> magespawn: You can also try Antivir
<magespawn> okay 
<magespawn> and Clam?
<Kilos> most peeps i know use avast anti and zonealarm magespawn 
<Kilos> clam is ubuntu
<superfly> magespawn: clam is good for mail servers, but it's not good as a Windows AV
<magespawn> what are ports marked qos for on a desktop switch?
<Vhata> they have quality of service enabled?
<magespawn> did not know you could have that with a switch
<magespawn> yes that is right according to the manufacturers website
<magespawn> for gaming, videos chatting etc.
<Vhata> switches and qos are both layer 2
<magespawn> still sorting the whole layer thing out really
<kodez> hello everyone. is there anyone who is using or able to configure Drupal 7 on ubuntu 11.04? i have a challenge to solve the pdo requirements
<magespawn> hi kodez
<magespawn> i am not a drupal person
<magespawn> superfly would know if he is not one
<kodez> hi magespawn
<kodez> exit
<inetpro> quit
<Kilos> evening all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> sanibonani
<Kilos> sawubona inetpro 
<Kilos> sapile
<inetpro> Kilos: ngisapila, wena unjani?
<Kilos> lungile siyabonga
<Kilos> funaan
<Kilos> lol nee man
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> heh
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit
 * inetpro had another very rough day, not speaking about the rough week, month, years
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> work or all the estras
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> extras
<inetpro> started with me freebsd mail gateway failing for the first time in many years 
<inetpro> on top of some people expecting us to use a hammer to fix other problems
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bigger the prob the bigger the hammer
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> good thing you bought a smallish bike hey
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> fuel going up 55c a litre they say
<inetpro> eish! when?
<Kilos> next wednesday i think
<inetpro> next week I guess
<inetpro> I still use less than R60 per week for fuel
<Kilos> yeah small bikes are the answer
<Kilos> what would it cost by car?
<inetpro> Kilos: +R200
<Kilos> small diffs hey
<inetpro> well that is just fuel
<Kilos> and the traffic irritation you save
<inetpro> and the big services which are now just small services
<inetpro> while I must admit they are more frequent
<inetpro> should actually be doing it meself
<Kilos> time
<Kilos> you have so much spare tim
<Kilos> e
<inetpro> hmm... that is a problem
 * inetpro wonders who runs the UCT mailman infrastructure
<inetpro> we had a user today who was unintentionally subscribed to a mailing list 
<inetpro> some people suddenly thought that we were bombarded by SPAM when other subscribers caused a panic with unsubscribe messages
<inetpro> and that is when I was asked to use a hammer to block messages by subject
<inetpro> not a nice thing to do
<Kilos> sjoe
<tumbleweed> inetpro: ICTS do, but I can't tell you excatly who in ICTS
 * tumbleweed can find out, though
<inetpro> tumbleweed: it's not a problem, was just a temporary BIG crisis at the time
<inetpro> and the 65 odd messages to a single user was certainly not the cause of my mail gateway crash
 * inetpro was just surprised to see such a big deployment of mailman
<inetpro> quite a lot of mailing lists on that server
<tumbleweed> mostly legacy
<tumbleweed> not many people know about them these days
<inetpro> tumbleweed: do they use something else these days?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, a web course management system, vula.uct.ac.za (it's a sakai)
<inetpro> hmm... interesting
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<tumbleweed> it also has mailing lists, which most people also don't know abut
<kbmonkey> evening
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-29
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nlsthzn> o/ Kilos , superfly 
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn what happened to nlsthzn_work
<nlsthzn> I go tired of writing it... seeing as I am basically always here :'(
<nuvolari> o/ morning oom Kilos, superfly, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh nlsthzn its not an auto name
<Kilos> like whn i use fone then i am kilos-mobi i think
<nlsthzn> I have to log in as nlsthzn to "log-in"... afterwards I can change it (my nick is regestered and I have ops in one channel and now also a cloak for another)
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> i use my cloak to keep warm in winter
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> hi Sinjin 
<Sinjin> hi
<Sinjin> weird
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> morning Kilos 
<superfly> hiya morgs
<morgs> hey superfly and *
<superfly> morgs: I have a Django question for you, if you have a few minutes
<morgs> superfly: give me a few moments - just reconfiguring a server while on the phone :)
<superfly> morgs: sure, not a problem
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<nlsthzn> o/ inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee now please
<Maaz> inetpro: Go get it yourself!
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> big lag today
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> we getting coffee?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ask the bot quick
<magespawn> how?
<Kilos> coffee please
<magespawn> Maaz, coffee  please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<magespawn> thank you Maaz
<magespawn> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> magespawn: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
 * Kilos dunks my ouma's
<magespawn> whats up? besides coffee.
<Kilos> no change from yesterday
<Kilos> we wait to hear if kbmonkey arrived in capetown
<superfly> so, now even the False Bay shark has a Twitter account... http://twitter.com/falsebayshark
<nlsthzn> everybody is getting social
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> have just found this https://www.tizen.org/
<inetpro> hmm... Symmetria: something major wrong with za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<inetpro> what other archive alternatives do we have in za land?
<Owkkuri> inetpro: you can try use webafrica's repo too i guess
<morgs> There might be a repo at IS
<tumbleweed> IS has one: mirror.is.co.za There's also ubuntu.saix.net, ftp.wa.co.za, ftp.sun.ac.za, ftp.leg.uct.ac.za, ftp.up.ac.za and probably others I can' tthink of right now
<tumbleweed> za.archive is often broken, but AFAIK it's in good shape right now
<tumbleweed> oh, ftp.wa syncs from it (and very badly), so when mirror.ac.za is broken, they are too
<morgs> I don't see ubuntu archive on mirror.is.co.za, just release images
<tumbleweed> hrm, I thought they did
<tumbleweed> http://mirror.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/ubuntu/
<morgs> ah
<morgs> and a mirror of ftp.ubuntu.com (!)
<tumbleweed> yeah, they have a rather old mirror layout
<Kilos> is the problem staying connected to xmpp my pidgin or is it google guys
<Kilos> only google accounts keep cutting off not msn or mxit or aim
<nlsthzn> This is
<nlsthzn> :/
<nlsthzn> GMAIL seems OK this side of the globe
<Kilos> eish ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> does it work via pidgin or empathy or only if you browse to there
<nlsthzn> @work so only in browser at the moment...
<Kilos> i dont even know where to start looking for a bug
<nlsthzn> Can be on gmail's side... many servers...
<inetpro> Kilos: just try disabling your OTR plugin and check again... IIRC I've had issues with OTR enabled in the past but I could be wrong... worth a try
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: have coffee for me now?
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: maak gou
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> Maaz, virtue
<Maaz> Virtue is a grace
<Kilos> Maaz, grace
<Maaz> A naughty little brat that would'nt wash her face
<inetpro> Maaz: thank you kindly
<Maaz> sure thing, inetpro
<inetpro> hmm... google can see http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ just fine
<inetpro> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=af&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fza.archive.ubuntu.com%2F
<superfly> inetpro: I can't reach it on MWEB either
<magespawn> superfly me neither
<inetpro> hmm.. so we have apartheid in the intertubes?
<inetpro> so who is black and who is white?
<magespawn> google finds it though
<Vhata> clever routing is not the same as discrimination based on race
<magespawn> is this clever routing or is something broken?
<inetpro> Vhata: ok I was just joking :-)
<Vhata> magespawn: well, it's clever routing to serve content to people from the network closest to them
<Vhata> magespawn: a side-effect of that is that when something goes wrong on one of the networks, the people on that network stop seeing the content, but the rest of the internet can still see it fine, because they're being served the content from elsewhere
<magespawn> i understand Vhata
<magespawn> the next question is: what has gone wrong and where?
<Vhata> magespawn: some traceroutes from locations that are affected and locations that aren't will tell you that
<magespawn> later all home time
<Chat8013> hi
<Kilos> hi Chat8013 
<Kilos> how can these guys just mail me and say you are subscribed
<Kilos> Aéropostale <aeropostale@email.aeropostale.com>
<Kilos> i have no idea who they are even
<Squirm> it happens
<Kilos> getting like all the fools on cellphones that say you are subscribed at R5 a day
<Squirm> yeah, they're allowed to legally do that :/ but it's changing
<Kilos> then it costs you as sms to unsubscribe but they take the first R5 anyway
<Squirm> yeah :/
<Squirm> anyways, I'll bbl
<Kilos> lets hope it changes. most of my family have lost money to them
<Kilos> cheers Squirm 
<Chat9570> hi
<Kilos> hi Chat9570 
<Chat9570> hi are u Kilos 
<Kilos> well ty and you
<Kilos> yes i am
<Chat9570> am new here 
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user Chat9570 
<Chat9570> I don't know how everything works 
<Kilos> what can we help you with
<Chat9570> now am just browzing gruops 
<Chat9570> lean how it works 
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu linux help channel
<Kilos> toodles
<Kilos> hi t0kol0sh3 
<Kilos> you live under beds?
 * inetpro lol
<t0kol0sh3> only on the weekends
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> welcome yo ubuntu-za t0kol0sh3 
<t0kol0sh3> so do you use ubuntu at home, work or both ?
<Kilos> i am only at home
<Kilos> whew no one got anything to say
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: no, not really... I'm *really* busy
<superfly> tomorrow is going to be one hectic day
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> thats why you dont get better
<Kilos> no recovery time
<superfly> oom, everything is happening at once at the moment
<superfly> and what's worse is that tomorrow is a sort of deadline
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> good luck then superfly 
<Kilos> i hope it slows down a bit next week
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-30
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> morning superfly have a good day
<superfly> hi Kilos :-)
<Kilos> morning all as well
<nlsthzn> Alo Kilos , superfly ... forgot it is only Sunday here today... most of the world will still be business as usual
<superfly> neya nlsthzn
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> morning Kilos
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> have you heard anything about tux labs?
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> magespawn: they died out years ago
<magespawn> i read some stuff that was dates last year
<magespawn> superfly do you know why?
<buyd> hey
<superfly> magespawn: It wasn't sustainable
<superfly> people got tired of doing work for free
<superfly> and the Shuttleworth Foundation didn't want to continue to fund all of it
<magespawn> hey all 
<magespawn> Maaz welcome back
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<Merdam> kaffirs
<Merdam> I fucking hate them
<nlsthzn> thanks
<superfly> Thanks drubin
<drubin> i wasn't authed so took a while
<drubin> Maaz: ops
<Maaz> #ubuntu-za ops are morgs, highvoltage, drubin, cocooncrash, maiatoday and tumbleweed
<drubin> ^^ FYI
<nlsthzn> ah cool :)\
<nlsthzn> should give Maaz ops too
<drubin> no need for him to have ops
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> okay that was all very random
<Kilos> aw where is maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> oh up there
<Kilos> he the boss now
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<nlsthzn> inetpro: top of the morning to you
<inetpro> hmm... what happened with time?
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is happy to see Telkom announcing better deals but IMHO it just aint good enough 
<inetpro> *yet
<Kilos> no one will rush at improving prices
<Kilos> milk the cow while you can
<inetpro> Kilos: they better start waking up
<inetpro> other countries are fast catching up and passing us
<inetpro> african countries*
<tumbleweed> B
<tumbleweed> err, excuse that
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> the thing is here there is too much manopolising and they actually scheme prices and things out together
<Kilos> like all the scandal about bread prices etc
<Kilos> Maaz, define ops
<Maaz> Kilos: Magna Mater \Magna Mater\ prop. n. A great nature goddess of ancient Phrygia in Asia Minor; the counterpart of the Greek {Rhea} and the Roman {Ops}.  Syn: Cybele, Dindymene, Great Mother, Mater Turrita. [WordNet 1.5], Ops n 1: (Roman mythology) goddess of abundance and fertility; wife of Saturn; counterpart of Greek Rhea and Cybele of ancient Asia Minor, OPS Operations Per Second (CPU) , OPS Oracle Parallel Server (Oracle) , OPS Outb
<nlsthzn> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> lol mistake its voice i think he has nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Yes, Maaz has voice :)
<Kilos> but sure he dunno what to do with it
<Kilos> Maaz, stick to making coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> stupid bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<Kilos> one day i will get me an ibid and see if i can teach it to make tea as well
<Kilos> especially for you nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... but with sweetner and no sugar if you don't mind ;)
<Kilos> methinks bots dont do the sugar or sweeteners
<Kilos> we have to do it ourselves
<Kilos> Maaz, with sugar
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, i hope you are winning
<inetpro> eish I missed it, now I'll have to make my own
<Kilos> skuus man
<inetpro> Kilos: at least mine is not just virtual
<Kilos> lol. virtual is fine next to my beermug of tea
<inetpro> Kilos: what tea you drinking?
<Kilos> methinks red label
<Kilos> not brantea
 * nlsthzn has an idea
<nlsthzn> Kilos: tea please
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> Sweet :D
<Kilos> just brewing some. my virtual kettle boils quick
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> Tea is ready for nlsthzn . Sweeteners on the top shelf
<Squirm> hello
<nlsthzn> Thanks uncle Kilos ... I think they should remove voice from Maaz and give it to you
<Kilos> hehe 
<Kilos> no thanks
<Kilos> too many naughty peeps visit here
<inetpro> Kilos: red label, 5 roses?
 * inetpro kicks off a do-release-upgrade on Karmic Koala 
<Kilos> sorry it was red packet not red label
<Kilos> Glen tea
<Kilos> i just drink the stuff. dont worry what kind
<Kilos> any tea is much better than no tea
<nlsthzn> cheers for eers
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, you don't drink coffee?
<Kilos> sometimes. i love coffee but it aggravates the stupid head
<inetpro> hmm... do-release-upgrade needs to have http_proxy set in the env
 * inetpro enjoys the cool breeze coming into the office
<inetpro> yikes, looks like I will be wet on the way home again
 * superfly is home
<Kilos> yay superfly did you have a good winning day
<Kilos> looks like a big storm coming inetpro 
<Kilos> dont put put around the office too long
<superfly> Kilos: meh. It was OK
<Kilos> i hope the wind doesnt blow you off the baie sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: is it not one of those that comes and goes quickly?
<superfly> I'm glad to be home, but I have work to do this weekend.
<Kilos> dunno inetpro kinda blowing hard here
 * Kilos goes to smell the air
<Kilos> smells a bit damp but nose not as good as it used to be
<inetpro> looks more like dust to me
<inetpro> they say the big storm is coming on Sunday
<inetpro> poor noddy going down for a reboot
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro greets a fresh looking noddy 
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> I thought I'll install exim4 from the repositories
<inetpro> hate the way they have split all the configs into different folders
 * inetpro is used to having a single config with everything in one file
<inetpro> so much easier to maintain IMHO
<inetpro> then again I might learn something new with the new way of doing things
 * inetpro looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: I've had this other internal exim mail gateway running for many years without a problem
<Kilos> i saw you said you having probs
<Kilos> have you sorted it
<Kilos> doesnt it like new stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: I realised that it might be a good idea to upgrade it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old saying
<inetpro> been running all these years with just 250MB RAM
<Kilos> if it isnt broke dont fix it
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<inetpro> couldn't believe my eyes when I actually went to look how much RAM it has
<Kilos> how much?
<inetpro> Kilos: 250MB
<Kilos> ok 256
<inetpro> yep that's about it
<Kilos> is it just a mail server goodie
<inetpro> just a gateway
<Kilos> no graphics etc
<Kilos> i dont unnerstand what a gateway is actually
<Kilos> same as a sever or a home pc. what does it actually do
<Kilos> looks like the clouds blew away inetpro 
<Kilos> your lucky day
<superfly> Kilos: a gateway is a computer that sits between 2 networks and exchanges data between the two
<Kilos> with only 256m ram?
<Kilos> isnt it slow
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> heh Kilos it's not slow at all
<inetpro> but I'll chat later
<Kilos> because its data only moving?
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> correct me if im wrong. the other pcs see it almost as a storage drive?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> as a website?
<superfly> Kilos: ideally, the other PCs should not even know it's there
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats too clever for me
<nlsthzn> Night all
<Kilos> night all. see ya morrow. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<Chat6252> hi
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-01
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<nlsthzn> Good afternoon Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my, i missed time. hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<nlsthzn> It is all relative anyway :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im getting angry with xmpp accounts dropping in pidgin all the time 
<Kilos> sure its google messing around
<Kilos> maybe they unhappy with the pigin app
<Kilos> oh i forgot there is a #pidgin on irc
<Kilos> i go ask there
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> evening
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kerbero 
<nlsthzn> doh
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> lol hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> is kerby old as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you at work nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> Kilos, :) not at the moment... changing to night shift tomorrow night >.<
<superfly> hi Kilos, nlsthzn
<Kilos> superfly, you been working all day?
<superfly> Kilos: no, been either out, or sleeping, or had a headache
<nlsthzn> superfly, hi again :)
<Kilos> aw for the head but good you had a break
<Kilos> headaches suck
<Kilos> i got a serious prob/dilema wanted to tell the aus govt to pull their fingers out with my visa app
<Kilos> then rtealised they need them in to chnage their minds manually
<Kilos> change
<Kilos> eish typos
<Kilos> need to go sleep methinks
<nlsthzn> Kilos, still struggling with them?
<Kilos> yeah they send it to ausie land now for further investigation
<Kilos> but not one will mail and ask for info, you gotta keep running after them the fools
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight. maybe we get some rain tonight
<Kilos> see you's tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-02
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya Fantastic_Dan 
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lekker reen ne
<inetpro> Kilos: baie lekker
 * inetpro geniet die weer
<Kilos> ja dit was lelik droog
<Kilos> min kos vir skape
<inetpro> Kilos: ek was nogal verbaas vanmore toe ek kyk na die reenmeter
<inetpro> nogal baie afgekom in die nag
<Kilos> ja 20mm hier
<inetpro> 24mm hier
<inetpro> fantasties
<Kilos> ons kry min dit waai na julle en dorp toe altyd
<inetpro> die lekker ding is dat dit klink asof dit wyd verspreid is hierdie keer
<inetpro> ons het al gewoond geraak aan plek plek reen
<Kilos> ja
 * inetpro feels sorry for HTC 
<inetpro> I hope they have some knowledgable FLOSS guys who can turn things around quickly
<inetpro> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/10/01/massive-security-vulnerability-in-htc-android-devices-evo-3d-4g-thunderbolt-others-exposes-phone-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/ 
<inetpro> Massive Security Vulnerability In HTC Android Devices (EVO 3D, 4G, Thunderbolt, Others) Exposes Phone Numbers, GPS,... 
<inetpro> and I hope that Samsung and other Android devices will be spared from this
<inetpro> this should be a big lesson for everyone
<inetpro> sadly I doubt that many will want to learn from this
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> they'll propably prefer to do like the ostriches 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> if you dont see it , it isnt there
<inetpro> mobile companies will most likely prefer to go back to proprietary than stick with OSS
<nlsthzn> o/
<Symmetria> lo
<Symmetria> heh
 * Symmetria discovers very interesting things about buying cars you arent planning on using in south africa
<Symmetria> and holy crap they are cheap
<Kilos> later guys big hail storm
<Kilos> hi all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos ... storm over?
<Kilos> yeah was white like snow here
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> and some more rain so thats good
<Kilos> but no fruit left on fruit trees i think
<Kilos> will look inna morning
<nlsthzn> only down side of hail
<Kilos> hows things there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> aan hou, bek hou :)
<Kilos> yeah  but its full of nitrogen so the grass is gonna grow lekker now
<Kilos> but no canned fruit looks like
<Kilos> you forgot moed hou
<nlsthzn> shall remember next time :)
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. have a good shift nlsthzn 
<Kilos> see ya all tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-24
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> you people are up too early, go back to bed
<mazal> Môre mense
<mazal> Morning people
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit Oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy
<mazal> Moeg gebou aan die 64bit , maar is darem nou klaar en lyk alles werk weer :)
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Nou kort ek net nuwe pc lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wat het jy nou dat jy n nuwe een soek
<mazal> Ek het nog 'n Core2duo 2.8ghz , hy werk mooi maar ek het begin video editing doen. Ek maak dvd's skoon en dan convert ek hulle weer terug na dvd toe. Die probleem is te min ram en cpu nie sterk genoeg nie
<mazal> Dis hoekom ek moet oorgaan het na 64bit toe ook dat ek meer ram kan gebruik
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> So nou het ek solank die OS gebou en iso gemaak , dan kan ek net my iso install as ek pc kry
<mazal> Gelukkig my huidige cpu is 64bit so ek kon dit solank doen
<Kilos> gelukkig ne
<Kilos> ek het 12.04 server cd 64b maar pc is 32b
<Kilos> so dit sal na my seun toe gaan vir sy werk server
<mazal> Ek het "getunede" iso's 32bit en 64bit
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<mazal> All die codecs en software en all en all klaar in. Werk soos 'n bom as mens moet re-install
<Kilos> lol ek like daai woord
<mazal> Hehehe , ja soms noem ek dit sommer die "MazBuild"
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> 'n ou moet dit maar doen. Ek het nou weer gesien 'n vars install het naby aan 1gig se downloads vir updates , codecs , multimedia support en ekstra software
<mazal> 'n ou kannie dit elke keer doen nie
<mazal> Vat te veel tyd en data en moeite
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> doen rsync van jou archives
<mazal> Dan moet mens nog steeds die install deel doen en die tyd wat dit vat
<mazal> Met 'n iso doen jy niks
<Kilos> maak n partisie wat jy storage noem
<mazal> Install en als is klaar daar
<Kilos> oh ja maar is dit op dvd
<mazal> My /home en my data self doen ek rsync ja
<Kilos> sal te groot wees vir cd
<mazal> Yep , myne is so 1.8gig
<mazal> Dis net die system self wat in die iso kom
<mazal> My data en my home backup ek net apart
<Kilos> o ja ek rsync home en archives
<mazal> Wat ek ook doen is om al my groot data (musiek , flieks , pics ens) op 'n aparte partisie te sit
<Kilos> en dejadup backup werk goed
<mazal> Dieselfde as /home , aparte partisie
<Kilos> ja myne is op n /storage partisie
<mazal> Dan wanneer ek re-install install ek my "getunede" iso en ek format nie /home en /data nie en vola
<mazal> Binne letterlike minute is die hele system net alles soos hy was
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Is even vinniger as image
<mazal> As jou hele hdd breek dan vat dit bietjie langer want dan moet mens /home en /data terugsit vanaf jou backup af
<mazal> Maar ten minste het jy niks wat jy moet re-install nie
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Deja het ek nog nooit gebruik nie
<mazal> Ek bly maar 'n fan van rsync vir home
<Kilos> dit wer mooi
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> nog nie op 12.04 dit preobeer nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> probeer
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> Ek sal bietjie met hom speel eendag
<Kilos> ek rsync ook want data dooi my
<mazal> Maar ek het so baie custom backups en archives van /home en /data dat rsync jobs maar die maklikste werk
<Kilos> dejadup maak jou backup laat jy nie weet jy weer instaleer het nie
<Kilos> al email goed en chat contacts en als is daar
<mazal> Ek is baie paranoies as dit kom by backups. Ek het 2 externals. Die een hardloop elke dag net 'n straight backup. Dan het ek tweede een waarna elke Vrydag 'n "weekly" gedoen word met 5 verskillende folders , een vir elke week van die maand
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> En elke week kry 'n rsync van /home en /data en 'n vol image van redo en 'n nuutste iso
<mazal> En maak SEKER
<mazal> En die tweede een word nog in 'n kluis toegesluit ook LOL
<Kilos> al fout met backups is as daar iets nie reg werk nie dan backup jy dit na die volgende instal
<mazal> Dis hoekom ek 5 sperate weke het
<mazal> Dan kan ek een week teruggaan
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Want ek het al in daai gat getrap van 'n fout backup
<mazal> Dan hoef ek darem net 1 week se updates te doen
<Kilos> ja ek ook, tot met 12.04 eergister
<mazal> Die probleem is dan om te weet wat presies die system gebreek het
<Kilos> gespeel met iptables om 2de pc te laat 3g gebruik maar to ek volgende oggend boot was nm siek
<mazal> Meeste van die tyd kyk mens nie eers wat jy update nie
<mazal> Hehe ja nee kyk , ek moes al baie oor install so ek het nou al geleer om eerder te veel backups te hê as te min
<Kilos> nou install ek sakis3g en gnome-ppp voor ek weer beging speel
<Kilos> maar dis die lekker van pcs. hopelik leer jy by elke fout
<Kilos> en met rsyncs voor jy die ding crash kos dit nie baie data om oor te begin nie
<mazal> Ek gaan sommer nou bietjie met deja speel terwyl ons op die onderwerp van genoeg backups is ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek dink nuvolari het my van dit vertel paar jaar terug
<Squirm> my boss just asked me to set up a Linux Terminal Server
<Squirm> and good day to all
<Kilos> hey Squirm thats good news
<Kilos> ians dit as well
<mazal> Lo Squirm
<mazal> Ek sien nie waar mens hom stel hoe laat hy moet backup nie ?
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> sjoe jy kan
<Kilos> kyk mooi na als
<mazal> Ek kry net 'n "daily" , maar nie hoe laat nie
<mazal> En hy het nou 'n eerste een gedoen , maar die data is nie daar op die destination nie , hmmm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek het ook n paar keer gesukkel tot ek dit reg gekry het
<Kilos> dis klaar in 12.04
<Kilos> sien dit nou eers
<mazal> Ek sien nou hy maak folders soos hy wil basies
<mazal> Hy aanvaar nie wat jy vir hom gee nie
<Kilos> op 10.10 het dit
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145698/where-does-deja-dup-keep-its-config-files
<mazal> Ha ! Lyk my ek het hom nou reg. Hy het net 'n unieke manier wat jy die destination moet gee
<Kilos> skryf neer sodat ek dit by jou kan kry
<Kilos> ek wil eers als kry dat dit werk weer dan n backup maak
<mazal> Hy lyk heel nice , net jammer ek kannie vir hom sê hoe laat hy moet backup nie. Dan kon ek schedule vir wanneer ek weet ek nie besig is nie
<mazal> 'n Ander ding wat ek wonder is of dit saak maak wat die destination drive se formaat is (NTFS , EXT4 ens.) Bv. as mens backup na 'n NTFS drive toe en jy restore , sal hy self die file en folder permissions regmaak met die restore ?
<mazal> Want soos met rsync moet jy na EXT4 toe gaan bv.
<mazal> Anders verloor jy jou permissions en moet dit manually regmaak na die restore
<mazal> Maar rsync maak 'n straight copy , en die een vat dit na compressed files toe , sy hy sal dit dalk self behou en fix
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ek maak als behalwe usb stockies ext4
<mazal> My twee groot externals is NTFS vir as ek van my data op 'n Win pc nodig kry
<mazal> En ek moes eenkeer voorheen my rsync home restore en hy kon nie werk nie want die permissions was toe nie reg nie
<Kilos> nou probeer een backup soontoe en kyk
<mazal> Ek moes my hele Home se permissions manually regmaak
<mazal> Ek sal 'n restore moet toets om dit te sien
<mazal> Dis die restore deel wat daai saakmaak
<mazal> Ek gaan iets moet delete en restore
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Laak sien , watter file is nie belangrik nie hmmmmm
<Kilos> hoekom maak jy nie n ext4 partisie op een van die eksternes nie
<mazal> Sharp , hy restore permissions ;)
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Het 'n file delete en toe sommer die "shortcut restore" manier ook getoets wyl ek nou besig was
<mazal> Werk baie nice
<mazal> Ek like die wat jy net regs click in 'n folder en sê "check for missing file"
<mazal> Dis baie nice opsie daai
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Dankie Oom Kilos , nou het ek weer iets oulik by geleer :)
<mazal> Nou net om dit als te onthou LOL
<Kilos> lol plesier
<Kilos> skryf neer
<Kilos> ek het boeke vol al geskryf
<Kilos> nou vergeet ek wat is in watter boek
<mazal> LOL
<mazal> Ek het ook al 'n vrag Linux docs in my documents folder. Toe gaan ek maar naderhand en maak sub folders vir elke afdeling
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dis nog harder werk om te vind
<mazal> Dan kan mens ten minste find command try hehehehehe
<mazal> Of alt-f
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> start-f even
<mazal> Maar wat dan gewoonlik gebeur is mens vergeet wat jy die manual genoem het lol
<Kilos> ken jy die nico outjie op die lys
<mazal> Nope
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> plan foiled - Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't render properly on my dad's PC
<Cantide> .-.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> install mate
<Kilos> on top of it
<Kilos> what does it mean it doesnt render properly
<Cantide> i can't take a screenshot, because it's unusable
<Cantide> but basically i can see the background wallpaper
<Cantide> and the mouse cursor
<Cantide> all the panels are white blocks
<Kilos> in 2g mode?
<Cantide> notifications are white blocks
<Kilos> bad install
<Cantide> can't see anything in them either, so i can't click
<Cantide> i didn't install - i tried the live cd
<Kilos> try again
<Cantide> tried it twice, same result
<Kilos> and be more patient
<Cantide> i was :p
<Kilos> eish
<tonberryE352> funny gpu?
<Cantide> Tonberry, that was my first thought
<Cantide> but that PC runs everything in XP just fine
<Cantide> maybe i should try Ubuntu 10.10 on it and see how that works
<Kilos> have you got pc specs?
<Cantide> erm
<Cantide> i forgot, but it's an old P4
<Kilos> desktop
<Cantide> onboard graphics
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> ram?
<tonberryE352> lack of 3d rendering?
<Cantide> 1 GB, iirc
<Kilos> should work thats what im using
<Cantide> Tonberry, that could be the problem with whatever default drivers are loaded in Ubuntu
<tonberryE352> does 12.04 still support cards with no 3d rendering?
<Cantide> and i can't switch to Unity 2d from the live CD, that i can see anyway
<Cantide> so i think installing it will be a risk..
<tonberryE352> try xubuntu/lubuntu if you have any cds
<Kilos> can you run the cd live and see everything
<Cantide> i don't .-.
<Cantide> oh, wait
<Cantide> i might have something..
<Cantide> oh.. nothing
<Cantide> just Ubuntu 10.10 and 12.04
<Kilos> does the live cd show everything
<Cantide> no
<Cantide> that's what i've just explained :p
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> try 10.10
<Cantide> weird though - it renders fine when it gives me the option to try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<Cantide> i can see the panel etc.
<Cantide> but once i choose try ubuntu, then it freaks out :D
<Cantide> i have a feeling that once it is installed i'll be able to get it working.. but i'm not sure i should risk it..
<Kilos> and 10.10 no longer supported
<Kilos> sigh
<Cantide> yep
<Kilos> might be the onboard graphics it isnt seeing
<Cantide> so i'm not sure if i should bother installing 10.10
<Cantide> could be...
<Cantide> but it's pretty generic
<Kilos> you dont have a graphics card you can try in there
<Cantide> maybe i should put my card in there, set it up and set it to unity 2d or gnome 2.x and then remove my card
<Cantide> just mine
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> im running 2d
<Kilos> actually with mate on top
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> seems like effort
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> my card is... special haha
<Cantide> got a pencil jammed in there to hold an 80 ml fan on it
<Kilos> just try it man
<Cantide> not nice to take out :D
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> yeah, i might do it :D
<Cantide> can't bear to see my dad use XP much longer
<Cantide> i feel sorry for him
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> dont be lazy its for your dad
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> nyeah.. that means shutting down now and playing with hardware while braaing
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> we will wait
<Kilos> patiently
<Kilos> plug your graphics into your onboard socket
<mazal> Bye for now
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> toods mazal you too
<Cantide> AGP board == fail :(
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> i actually threw out an old AGP card a while ago :p
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i think i'll just back up all his data
<Cantide> and try 12.04 anyway
<Cantide> if it fails, i'll reinstall XP
<Kilos> ya backup first
<Cantide> not that i have the XP CD anymore... but whatever :D
<Cantide> let me try a 10.10 live CD first though
<Kilos> but if 12.04 dont work try 10.10 just to see wassup
<Cantide> brb
<Cantide> yeha
<Cantide> but i need to try MythTV - this is the dealbreaker
<Cantide> and if i can't get MythTV on 10.10
<Cantide> then.. eh..
<Kilos> just see first if it installs
<Kilos> if it does then 12.04 should too
<Cantide> i'm sure it'll install
<Cantide> just the UI is a problem..
<Kilos> maybe 12.04 needs to actually install to get the graphics drivers installed
<Cantide> oh, good point
<Kilos> when it does checking hardware
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> less success with 10.10
<Cantide> just got some weird lines all over the screen with the live CD
<Cantide> last question
<Cantide> during the 12.04 install, will i be able to set up a new partition and leave the Windows partition intact?
<Cantide> then i can just copy the files out of Windows from Ubuntu
<Cantide> and then delete that partition when done
<Cantide> this way i won't need to back up :)
<Kilos> try installing alongside xp
<Kilos> then it should give you the choice which one you want to boot from
<Kilos> but i would rather backup or save important stuff first
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> just my dad's PC
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> but yeah, going to install 12.04 alongside XP for now..
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nothing important on it?
<Kilos> is he watching you?
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nothing important that i know of - most of the data was copied from my PC originally
<Kilos> HIT him uncle
<Cantide> and the rest is just CDs that he's ripped
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> going offline again
<Kilos> k
<Cantide> gotta use my dongle there to get internet haha
<Cantide> will update you a bit later ;)
<Cantide> thanks for the help :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> np
<Cantide> that didn't go according to plan
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> what happened Cantide 
<Kilos> killed windows?
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> Windows is okay
<Cantide> but even grub won't display
<Cantide> so i have to just push the down arrow on the keyboard blindly in order to select Windows
<Kilos> can you still boot to windows?
<Cantide> definitely a graphical problem
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> with a little difficulty :p
<Cantide> so i went to the garage and found an old nvidia FX 5200 AGP card
<Kilos> oh the grub menu comes up but you cant see it?
<Kilos> whew
<Cantide> opened up the PC... then realised that it's PCI-E after all haha
<Cantide> yeah, that's it
<Cantide> the screen just says "frequency out of range" but if i plug my screen in then it's displayed
<Cantide> Ubuntu just hangs though
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> soooooooo
<Cantide> i think i need to fix my brother's graphics card
<Cantide> then put my card in my dad's PC
<Kilos> can you get into ubuntu
<Cantide> and use my brother's card until it breaks again haha
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f2
<Cantide> nope, it hangs before it gets in
<Cantide> what does that do?
<Kilos> command line only
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> that's actually a good idea..
<Cantide> i could always install a different UI
<Cantide> long story though
<Cantide> i tried to boot the Live CD again on his PC and it hangs every time now
<Cantide> so i actually took his HDD out and loaded Ubuntu on it on my pc
<Cantide> then put the drive back in
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> go on
<Cantide> his PC just doesn't know what's good for it :p
<Cantide> well, when i put the drive back in and tested it it didn't work
<Cantide> but it works fine on my PC
<Cantide> i still think it's a graphical problem
<Kilos> with your card in?
<Cantide> so first i need to fix the other card before i give him mine lol
<Cantide> i haven't put my card in his PC yet
<Cantide> i will try it later
<Cantide> going to braai now now '-'
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Cantide> this must be the most difficult Ubuntu installation ever :D
<Kilos> i had some battles too
<Kilos> couldnt get cds to work
<Kilos> foung that by removing pc battery and unplugging power
<Kilos> then set bios again it came right
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> weird..
<Kilos> i think windows corrupts the bios so it doesnt work on other systems
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i wouldn't be surprised :p
<Kilos> one pc i had to leave the battery out with power out for 10 mins
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> those PCs of yours are not normal :)
<Kilos> no they old. one was tested as a aeroplnane
<Kilos> aeroplane
<Kilos> out a flats window
<Kilos> couldnt fly so dug a whole in the concrete
<Kilos> had to get another box hdd and cdrom but has worked well since being rebuilt
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> sounds like something i've done to a few PCs :D
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you from that other tribe that believes when in doubt use a hammer
<Kilos> the bigger the doubt the bigger the hammer
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> not really - we had some oooold PCs that no longer worked, so we literally threw them out :)
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi superfly and other lurkers
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how you doing on this nearly finished heritage day?
<Kilos> lol struggling as usual
<Kilos> when i connect network cable xchat and pidgin disconnect
<Kilos> even though it still shows connected
<magespawn> sounds like it 8s stil trying to route everything through the cable
<magespawn> is still
<Kilos> ya and it worked so lukker. should never have switched off for the night
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> i get a good chuckle outa QP at times. i say hi and she says hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> was that your input tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> don't think so, although I wrote the code behind that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the daily build works kiff
<Kilos> even if not built daily
<Kilos> yay modem manager gui ca see smses that have come to the 3g modem
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> superfly good luck with OpenLP final release 2.0
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> thanks magespawn
<Kilos> hi smile superfly 
<magespawn> superfly i would like to show the software to a friend of mine
<smile> :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: you don't need my permission ;-)
<magespawn> mm i suppose but this way you know people are getting to know about it
<superfly> magespawn: indeed, I do like to hear when people are using, and more so when they are happy using it
<magespawn> will keep you up to date
<magespawn> maybe i can get him to come here
<superfly> magespawn: we have an IRC channel here on Freenode, #openlp
<magespawn> cool will let him know about that too
<Kilos> where do i see these logs for 2 nights ago please
<Kilos> i cant find what to enable for this ip thingie
<Kilos> and have reinstalled without backups so cant see old scroll back
<superfly> Kilos: this is IRC, there are no logs
<smile> Kilos: maybe on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ? ;)
<magespawn> Kilos was it in this channel or on yours?
<Kilos> oh my goodness superfly now how i gonna find what file to gedit
<smile> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/04/%23ubuntu-za.html <- Kilos 
<Kilos> it musta been here i think magespawn  because i had to delete a hash in something 
<magespawn> yes i remember will scroll back see if i can find it
<superfly> Kilos: when you receive instructions, open gedit and save them to a text file
<superfly> Kilos: but I think the command you're looking for is this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> no i saved that superfly it was something i had to delete the hash
<Kilos> QP has this command saved
<Kilos> wrong day smile 
<Kilos> but ty
<smile> Kilos: you can change the date :)
<Kilos> oh ok i try that
<magespawn> #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<magespawn> ^that has there
<Kilos> ya magespawn 
<magespawn> has=hash
<Kilos> just before that
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> what was that line in
<magespawn> Kerbero, do i just delete the hash in this line?
<magespawn> # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<magespawn> #net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<magespawn> not sure that is all i can find so far
<Kilos> ya but what file is it in
<Kilos> /etc/something?
<Kerbero> jes
<Kerbero> /etc/sysctl.conf
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> thats it 
<Kilos> dankie man
<magespawn> hi Kerbero
<Kilos> magespawn, i thought i saved everything but also only from where you see
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> :p
<Kilos> ty smile now i can even say what when i disconnected
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> hahaha i can even see them saying hope he didnt move modem
<magespawn> brb fish bed time
<Kilos> hey Kerbero when i booted next morning my nm was dead
<Kilos> gota command to start it but it kept dying every 5 mins then wouldnt start anymore
<Kilos> so i did a clean  install
<Squirm> good evening people
<Kilos> now slowly trying to catch up and get ready for next install
<smile> :P
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> we got the sharing thing going Squirm 
<Kilos> for one night
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> well, it's better than nothing
<Kilos> lotsa stuff to learn
<Kilos> iptable stuff
<Kilos> was very lekker
<Squirm> I'll have to know iptables for my RHCE I want to do
<Squirm> I'm going to die
<Cantide> hah!
<Cantide> so i got it working
<Cantide> seems the TV card was causing problems
<Cantide> sorted that out
<Kilos> what did you do Cantide 
<Cantide> and now trying to set up mythtv
<Cantide> just took the tv card out, cleaned it and put it back in
<Kilos> thats lucky
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> grub still doesn't display
<Cantide> but ubuntu works :)
<Kilos> you should blow out all the dust on mb and cpufan and power supply fan too
<Kilos> grub then hasnt got that 10 sec thing set
<Cantide> yeah... but lazy now
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> oh, it has, if i leave it it goes into ubuntu
<Kilos> but good it works
<Cantide> but i just can't see the options :p
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> who here knows a lot about mythtv setup?
<Cantide> need it to search for the tuner, but i don't know how..
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/mythtv_0.25/precise/main/base/mythtv
<smile> good night everyone :)
<smile> byee :p
<Kilos> do they say there?
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<smile> thanks Kilos 
<Cantide> i'll check that link. thanks :)
<magespawn> back
<Cantide> oh... it's just a link to the package
<Cantide> which i've installed
<Cantide> wb, magespawn :p
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<magespawn> played around with mythbuntu for a while
<magespawn> just on a pc though without a remote
<Cantide> i just need it to pick up the tuner
<Cantide> no idea where the settings are for that
<magespawn> no  i only used it as a media server for my external drive
<Cantide> oh /o
<Cantide> google will save me
<magespawn> google is your friend
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> i dont like google
<Kilos> too many things to look at
<Cantide> brb
<Squirm> Kilos: you said it
<Squirm> this Terminal server is going to be fun
<magespawn> ahh well that is true
<Squirm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Kilos> enjoy
<Squirm> looks really good though
<magespawn> thin client stuff?
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<Squirm> magespawn: old, diskless systems
<magespawn> good for small old systems
<Squirm> magespawn: yeah. at the end of the year we're upgrading a lab. so we'll have about 20 old machines. my boss wants to have minimal maintenance on those, the hdds are a good place to start :P
<magespawn> you work at that midlands school hey?
<Cantide> heh
<Squirm> and most of what they will be used for is web based applications anyway, platform independant
<Cantide> seems i needed to run the backend setup
<Squirm> magespawn: indeed. Treverton
<magespawn> Does the school buy the machines?
<Squirm> yes
<magespawn> mm my kids school does not have that sort of money
<magespawn> we need to get donations
<Squirm> magespawn: yeah... we're a good private school. every few years we upgrade a lab
<magespawn> yes Cantide works like a webserver i think'
<Squirm> but the parents pay for it anyway :/
<Cantide> damn, reboot again lol
<Cantide> yeah
<magespawn> mm thats true
<Cantide> tricky little thing..
<Cantide> brb
<Squirm> Cantide: you shouldn't 'have to' reboot with linux
<magespawn> do you keep the old ones?
<Cantide> brb
<Squirm> magespawn: we try and use them until they're dead... like now, turning them into terminal clients. or we put them in classrooms, etc
<Squirm> so they'll run until the motherboard packs up
<magespawn> right the same here
<Squirm> magespawn: where does your son go?
<magespawn> and on the smallest budget
<magespawn> Hluhluwe Primary
<Squirm> the primary school I went to like that as well
<Squirm> government school with ~270 students
<magespawn> i think this is about 300
<magespawn> but very good teschers and the class sizes are fine
<Squirm> yeah, same with my primary school
<Squirm> my mom is actually a teacher there
<Squirm> and I did their network
<magespawn> we are looking at doing some changes it is a bit of a mess at the moment
<magespawn> was very interested in SchoolTool
<magespawn> www.schooltool.org/
<Cantide> mythtv is driving me crazy :D
<magespawn> superfly you got a second? or anyone who knows python?
<Kilos> Kerbero, im stuck. you busy?
<Kilos> hey magespawn we the battlers
<Kilos> ive followed all the same things but this time it dont work
<zeref> magespawn: I know some python
<magespawn> zeref can i pm you?
<magespawn> thats not so good Kilos?
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> at least it isnt disconnecting me here anymore
<superfly> magespawn: back
<magespawn> perhaps somewhere else python question?
<magespawn> pm
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> magespawn: sure
<superfly> depends on the level of privacy... if it's a more general question, the channel would benefit from the conversation
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> Assign the variable the_machine_goes to the string "Ping!" then print it out
<magespawn> how would you do this?
<magespawn> like so
<magespawn> the_machine_goes = 
<magespawn> the_machine_goes = "Ping!"
<magespawn> print the_machine_goes
<magespawn> ahh idiot 
<magespawn> in the practice i was leaving out the "!"
<magespawn> that i why i kept getting it wrong
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> thanks
<Kilos> hmmm self help too
<Kilos> well done magespawn 
<magespawn> helps if you have to show or talk to somebody else
<Kilos> yes it does
<magespawn> sometimes shows up the stupid mistakes
<superfly> Maaz: google for rubber duck debugging
<Maaz> superfly: "Rubber duck debugging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging :: "Rubber Duck Debugging" http://www.rubberduckdebugging.com/ :: "Coding Horror: Rubber Duck Problem Solving" http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/03/rubber-duck-problem-solving.html :: "Rubber Duck Debugging | Verbose Logging" http://verboselogging.com/2011/03/28/rubber-duck-debugging :: "Rubber Duck Debugging - An inte
<Kilos> haha a rubber duck is that boat surf life savers use
<magespawn> hah very cool superfly
 * magespawn goes to find a rubber duck or suitable sub
<Kilos-> hmm
<magespawn> i am out of here, night all, thanks for the help
<Kilos-> night magespawn 
<Kilos-> sleep tight
<magespawn> cheers Kilos
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-25
<Kilos> o/
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi jrgns Squirm 
<jrgns> morning K
<jrgns> morning Squirm
<jrgns> nice and early
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> always :/
<Kilos> hes still yawning methinks
<Squirm> Kilos: you have no idea
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> that's why I've started having a bath in the morning. wakes me up quickly
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> summer must be here
<Squirm> slept with my windows open and I'm fine
<Squirm> even though it's overcast now
<Kilos> still too cold here to do that
<Kilos> days are ok though
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things this morning Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> peachy keen
<Kilos> going through them links again
<Kilos> dunno if i must put pc2s mac address in pc1
<Kilos> put the mac address of the interface you will be configuring
<magespawn> not sure, are youstill trying to get the shared network going?
<Kilos> is he talking about pc2 as the interface im configuring
<Kilos> yes, its become almost an obsession now that it worked once
<Kilos> showed that it can work so now it must
<magespawn> the interface is the network card of the pc you are working on
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> and what is the cloned mac address
<Kilos> mac addy showed on its own in nm
<magespawn> cloned mac address? I am not even sure what that is
<Kilos> is the cloned addy the other pcs?
<Kilos> hehe me neither
<Kilos> im not sure what most of this is
<magespawn> well lets see what we can find
<Kilos> im looking here now https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Squirm> magespawn: sorry I disappeared last night. power died
<magespawn> no worries Squirm
<magespawn> Kilos looks like a cloned mac address is so that the internet service provider thinks that the same pc is connected
<Kilos> so then i must put the other ones addy in there?
<magespawn> for connections that can only take one pc
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> like your modem
<magespawn> pc 2 would clone your pc1 mac address so that it can connect to the net using the modem
<Kilos> that has worked without the cloned addy entered so its not that
<magespawn> well then i am lost at this poitn
<magespawn> point
<magespawn> sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ill keep looking
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<magespawn> see you all later
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<magespawn> gotta work :(
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> eh Kilos, how goes it?
<Kilos> good ty and you inetpro ?
<Kilos> learning networking
<inetpro> nice
<Kilos> 8ta loves me
<Kilos> and maaz hates me for all the google requests
 * inetpro had a nice long weekend with family afk
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> i go sort sheep and hoenders
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi zeref_server morgs drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hey!
<morgs> morning
<jrgns> morning morgs
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Kilos> morning superfly Banlam bakuman 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<bakuman> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> yo not_found-droid 
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za 
<not_found-droid> Hey uncle Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari, lewe jy nog na die naweek?
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Squirm> hi
<not_found-droid> Lunch time is always too short 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> to eat or what?
<not_found-droid> Or what 
<not_found-droid> :p
<Squirm> lunch is still an hour away
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> all the fiddling killed my network manager again
<Kilos> and sound
<magespawn> still struggling with the shared internet connection?
<Kilos> time for anbother clean install
<magespawn> you going to be expert at complete installs
<magespawn> is there no another way?
<Kilos> yeah i follow what the links say then next thing ugly things happen here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im trying to purge what i can remember installing
<Kilos> then will reboot and see
<Kilos> it spends 3 mins or so waiting for network connection before booting to gui
<magespawn> maybe each time do a step by step write up as you are doing the work
<magespawn> that sounds like it is trying to network boot
<Kilos> yeah i think i will do that
<Kilos> just dunno which setting or command actually kills nm
<magespawn> it is something i should do as well 
<Kilos> luckily i install sakis 3g yesterday
<magespawn> a lot easier to reverse if you have the steps
<Kilos> yesh but you cant reboot after each step to check what is the culprit
<Kilos> its only after booting the probs show
<magespawn> could use a clone the drive to a spare so that you can clone back when the systems is too broken
<Kilos> lol the thing to do is to make a backup just before it breaks then its easy
<Kilos> maybe the clone carries the fault
<magespawn> yup thats the idea
<magespawn> backup before breaking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird even sound went this time
<Kilos> just gonna reboot and see if purging helped
<Erich> Does anyone know where I can buy barebone Laptop for ubuntu install? 
<Erich> in SA?
<magespawn> Erich do you mean one without an OS or just a low spec machine?
<superfly> he probably means without an OS
<superfly> Erich: a few people have tried, we've discussed it on the mailing list at length... the short answer is: nowhere
<tumbleweed> also, you aren't paying that much of a premium for windows, so it doesn't really matter
<superfly> yeah, when I bought my netbook I just never gave Windows a chance to load :-D
<tumbleweed> the cost of windows is probably easily offset by the income from bundling crapware
<magespawn> Overseas some of the manufacturers have removed win and given the buyer a rebate, true not much but there we go
<tumbleweed> the windows license used to allow you to get a "full refund" which could be interpreted as retail price
<tumbleweed> but that clause is long gone
<Thaps> hi,i really need someone to assist me with installing Django
<Kilos> clean installed
<Thaps> pardon
<tonberryE352> i believe Kilos was reffering to his own computer and not django
<Thaps> oh lol...well is there anybody that can assist?
<superfly> Thaps: you're better off using something else, unless you have to use Django
<Thaps> something else like?
<superfly> Pyramid
<superfly> it's lighter, and it doesn't hate Python
<superfly> or flask, which is tiny compared to Django
<superfly> actually, flask is probably a good one to start with
<superfly> http://flask.pocoo.org/
<superfly> http://www.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/about
<Thaps> hmmm, ok thanks alot, i didnt know about them, so you reckon i start off with them and see where they take me?
<superfly> Thaps: yes. Flask is nice and small, and teaches you more about exactly how the web works.
<Thaps> ok, thank you very much Superfly....you really are superfly lol hope it wont be too complex to install
<superfly> Thaps: no, it's fairly simple, but you also need to understand Python packaging
<superfly> Python web frameworks are not like applications
<Thaps> ok thanks, im installing it right now
<magespawn> superfly what would you use Flask for?
<superfly> magespawn: writing some sort of small web application
<magespawn> ahh okay 
<superfly> like a little online calendar, or a blog
<magespawn> do you use it?
<superfly> though if it starts becoming quite big (a blog is a non-trivial amount of work) then I'd use Pyramid
<superfly> nope, never actually ever used it
<magespawn> later all on my way home
<Kilos> haha ya i clean installed
<Kilos> this networking is wearing my cdrom out
<Kilos> hi inetpro_ plustwo 
<Kilos> hey charlvn you been scarce hey
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide conradvo not_found-droid highvoltage 
<Kilos> so much work after a clean install without a backup
<not_found-droid> o/
<not_found-droid> +1
<not_found-droid> Busy myself with that 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> lol what happened not_found-droid 
<smile> hoi :p
<highvoltage> hi Kilos 
<not_found-droid> Installing lubuntu
<Kilos> ah just to try it out?
<Kilos> i am comfy with unity and even more so after i install mate
<not_found-droid> But with mate there is zero unity... 
<Kilos> yes so lekker and so much faster
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but you can still choose on booting
<Kilos> sjoe more rain and wind coming superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Kilos: we get it before you do... I know all about it :-P
<Kilos> lol thats what i mean big one coming to you not me
<Kilos> who has contact with maia? is she ok?
<Kilos> and drubin ?
<Cantide> hey Kilos, superfly, not_found-droid, highvoltage and magespawn 'o'
<Cantide> and smile '-'
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Cantide> 'o'
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<smile> Cantide: :DD
<Cantide> ^^;
<Cantide> how is everyone?
<superfly> hi Cantide
<superfly> trying to get over this throat infection/migraine combination
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<smile> Cantide: I'm ill :(
<Kilos> weekend over so study lots
<Cantide> superfly :-S smile :-S
 * Cantide quickly puts on a surgical mask
<Kilos> eish superfly that sucks
<superfly> telling me
<smile> Cantide: Well I'm almost dead, actually :p
<Cantide> Kilos, i'm okay '-' and yeah... already done 13 pages today :)
<Cantide> just trying to get through dinner
<Kilos> good man
<Cantide> smile, so is everyone else :D
<smile> :o
<Kilos> ah smile they looking for a geek to manage the pcs just other side the perly gates
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> but you gotta use ubuntu
<smile> :)
<Cantide> I'm actually busy reading a book / poem about Satan getting kicked out of heaven :p
<smile> :o
<Cantide> I guess he wasn't using Ubuntu :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> 288 page epic poem is not fun though ._.
<Kilos> na its cause he is only a tiny snake
<Kilos> not a python
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i heard something on the news today about an 8-metre python in Kansas
<Cantide> must be scary .-.
<Cantide> read Paradise Lost though, it's a cool book, even for an atheist like me :p
<magespawn> yup Cantide reticulated python 8m 159kgs
<Cantide> oh oh oh, and some googling turned up a few results on how to get the TV card working :)
<Kilos> lol they had one on tv last night. some twit in za keeps them as pets and this one swallowed a warming blanket cord plug and all
<Cantide> magespawn, yeah :D sounded nasty - eats rabbits, hogs and deer :D
<Cantide> Kilos, hahaha! but poor snake :(
<magespawn> could kill but not eat the average human
<Kilos> they took him to the vet and operated and got it out
<magespawn> what is the poem?
<magespawn> Cantide^
<magespawn> i generally like snakes
<superfly> I have a pet snake
<magespawn> what kins?
<Cantide> magespawn, Paradise Lost - It's an epic - 288 pages :-S
<magespawn> kind?
<magespawn> milton
<superfly> magespawn: a corn smake
<Cantide> magespawn, yeah '-'
<magespawn> superfly try something a litle closer to home next time
<magespawn> little
<magespawn> Cantide heavy reading
<Cantide> magespawn, indeed, but i'm putting off Chaucer
<magespawn> is this all for your studies?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i enjoy the books though, so it's not too bad
<Cantide> Shakespeare is a walk in the park now haha
<Cantide> and reading doesn't really feel like studying :)
<magespawn> have not read anything like that for awhile
<Cantide> i hadn't for about 10 years
<Cantide> turns out it's not difficult to get back into
<Cantide> certainly easier now than during school
<magespawn> concentration and understanding both develop with time
<magespawn> http://mashable.com/2012/09/25/ibm-mira-supercomputer/
<Kilos> that things massive magespawn 
<magespawn> that is a little light reading compared to the other stuff you read Cantide
<Kilos> they lucky they arent on mobile broadband
<magespawn> lol
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> magespawn, reading it now, thanks :)
<magespawn> i would like to see what they come up with
<magespawn> http://laughingsquid.com/liquid-nitrogen-and-1500-ping-pong-balls/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laughingsquid+%28Laughing+Squid%29
<smile> you can leave ?utm_source out ;)
<Cantide> magespawn, that is awesome :D
<magespawn> pretty cool science is fun  
<magespawn> copy and paste
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you morrow
<magespawn> night Kilos
<magespawn> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/linux-tutorials
<Cantide> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNBP18nrRdw&feature=g-logo-xit
<Cantide> hhahahaa
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<Cantide> hi inetpro '-'
<Squirm> hi Cantide, inetpro 
<Cantide> hey Squirm ^^
<magespawn> good night all
<Squirm> night magespawn 
<drubin> Maaz: tell Kilos Maiatoday is doing well just busy with work! I see her often 
<Maaz> drubin: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> ohi drubin
<superfly> we don't see you around these parts these days
 * inetpro wonders whether maiatoday can tell us whether drubin is doing ok these days
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> well i can tell you drubin is doing quite fine
<inetpro> Kerbero: thanks
 * inetpro feels better now
<drubin> :)
<drubin> superfly: Just busy
<drubin> also Kerbero still needs to come fix my remote ssh thing
<Kerbero> bring it to me
<Kerbero> now
<inetpro> drubin: nice to hear from you again
<inetpro> oh and Kerbero please fix that remote ssh thing for him so we can see more of him in here
<Kerbero> well it is all up to him
<inetpro> hmm
<drubin> Kerbero: bit far
<drubin> inetpro: :)
<inetpro> drubin: -_-
<drubin> inetpro: en nou?
 * inetpro falling asleep
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-26
<superfly> Overcast and cool day today...
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I say hi
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning fellas
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> and now Kilos?
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> nm?
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> last night sound worked on xchat, today nothing
 * Kilos cries
<Squirm> I'd rejoice ;)
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm waits impatiently for dd to finish
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Squirm> morning Tonberry
<Squirm> took a while...
<Squirm> maaz: 430/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 7.16666666667
<Kilos> see now magespawn if i make a backup next install sound wont work either
<Squirm> going to try get a terminal server running with edubuntu
<magespawn> have you tried to restart the sound
<Kilos> thats good for a school
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> how does one restart sound
<magespawn> not sure 
<Kilos> login sound is there
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz google how to restart sound in ubuntu
<Maaz> magespawn: "Reset sound in Ubuntu 10.10 without restarting | Stream of Ry" http://rystraum.com/blog/2011/02/reset-sound-in-ubuntu-10-10-without-restarting/ :: "UBUNTU RESTART SOUND - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/186496/ubuntu-restart-sound :: "SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting :: "Restart Ubuntu sound processes via command line - Super User" http://sup
<magespawn> i would try that last one
<Kilos>  Maaz google how to restart sound in ubuntu 12.04
<Squirm> ubuntu?
<Maaz> Kilos: "sound - restore speakers / headphones option in ubuntu 12.04 - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/128099/restore-speakers-headphones-option-in-ubuntu-12-04 :: "SoundTroubleshootingProcedure - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure :: "no sound on ubuntu 12.04" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/no-sound-on-ubuntu-12-04-a-4175418706/ :: "[How to] Enable
<Squirm> restart pulseaudio
<Squirm> Kilos, run `pavucontrol`
<Squirm> see if there's anything to help in there
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> when i change the volume on pavucontrol it makes a sound here but nothing in xchat
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<Kilos> ill try jumpstart pulse
<Squirm> Kilos: tried restarting xChat?
<Kilos> yip even purging and installing again
<Kilos> even deleted the xchat2 in home hidden
<Kilos> lemme reboot
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> turn sound on in xchat options?
<Kilos> it is in alerts
<Kilos> first thing i do so i can hear when someone chats to me
<Kilos> had this once before with 11.04 and had to add my own sound files
<Kilos> but now id rather clean install
<Squirm> Kilos: can you play music?
<Kilos> but so much work without a backup
<Kilos> sec ill try
<Kilos> vlc works kiff
<Squirm> so sound works
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> always something, no two installs are exactly the same
<Squirm> yet they should be
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> with this last install even unity seems quicker
<Kilos> maybe imagination
<Squirm> edubuntu gave me the option of installing gnome-fallback as default :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whats lirc
<Squirm> No software pantents! What is LIRC ? LIRC is a package that allows you to decode and send infra-red signals of many (but not all) commonly ...
<Kilos> if you type in pulse in synaptic it says one package does something with lirc
<Kilos> now i cant find which one it was again
<Kilos> wbb
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> only xchat no sound
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> Kilos: then it's a problem with xchat
<superfly> and Kilos, reinstalling a package doesn't usually fix an issue like that
<Kilos> ya but xchat never gives probs
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Maaz: google for xchat no sound
<Maaz> superfly: "xchat.org • View topic - No sound directory" http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=687 :: "XCHAT FAQ" http://xchat.org/faq/ :: "No sound in stock xchat 2.8.4 | b-initials" http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2009/02/16/no-sound-in-stock-xchat-284/ :: "how to setup xchat - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElC7eNy3BT4 :: "Download X-Chat Azure for Mac - IRC chat client ported from UNIX ..." http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/1107
<Kilos> ty superfly i go see
<superfly> Kilos: which version of xchat do you have?
<Kilos> sec i look in synaptic
<Kilos> 2.8.8-3 i think it is
<Kilos> is there a better way to see versions
<superfly> sometimes the app will tell you in its about window
<Kilos> 2.8.8
<superfly> Kilos: which version of Ubuntu do you have there? 12.04 ?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> and which xchat package do you have installed?
<Kilos> the one in 12.04
<superfly> no, xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<Kilos> no not gnome that sucks
<superfly> OK, cause they say the normal xchat doesn't come with sounds, and you have to add your own
<Kilos> it worked last night and has worked since i started with 12.04
<Kilos> it makes that bloep sound
<superfly> oh
<Kilos> hi not_found-droid 
<not_found-droid> Hey uncle Kilos
<superfly> hey not_found-droid
<not_found-droid> superfly: alo 
<not_found-droid> Back to work 
 * Kilos greets drussell hows deegee
<drussell> hehe good thanks Kilos, how 'bout you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> maccat, welcome to ubuntu-za
<maccat> hellooo and thanx
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro heres a new kubuntu user
<Kilos> ians work colleage
<Kilos> that thing
<maccat> HI all
<Kilos> Maaz, google gmail wont authorise pidgin
<Maaz> Kilos: "#10334 (gtalk won't authorize) – Pidgin" https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10334 :: "How to configure Pidgin to work with Google Talk | ManasT.com" http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/ :: "Howto: Configure Pidgin for Google Talk [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-436651.html :: "Jabber client configuration |" https://techknowhow.library.emory.edu/mi
<Kilos> maccat, theres a few links you can look for gmail info
<maccat> cool will get on it
<Kilos> im sure its something to set at gmail just ndont remember what
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-909717.html
<Kilos> maccat, look at this one first ^^
<maccat> kk
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hiya
<maccat> @Kilos looks like google talk and gmail are sepperate products 
<maccat> but can be linked gonna attempt something in this line
<Kilos> google talk is from the mail site or used on windows if i member right
<Kilos> you dont need to put in the @ here
<Kilos> some setting in gmail is not authorising you xmpp from pidgin
<superfly> hiya morgs
<superfly> maccat: if you hare a gmail account, you have a gtalk account too
<morgs> hi superfly 
<Kilos> superfly, when he puts his gmail account in pidgin it says not authorised
<superfly> maybe he needs to enable it in his google account?
<Kilos> thats what he doesnt know how to do at gmail
<Kilos> nor me
<superfly> http://support.google.com/talk/answer/24073?hl=en
<Kilos> ty superfly maccat check this link ^^
<Kilos> dunno why ian gave him kubuntu, i can only help with terminal stuff
<maccat> my gmail account is a very old one
<Kilos> did you look at this link
<Kilos> http://support.google.com/talk/answer/24073?hl=en
<maccat> it did not have gtalk as part of it i have created a new one and it works with pidgeon now
<Kilos> oh good
<maccat> k so how do i invite ppl to join me
<Kilos> buddies at the top
<Kilos> then add buddy
<Kilos> im kilos@jabber.org
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> hi uncle kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty kodez and you?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<kodez> how to change file permission by default to user not root for all files
<magespawn> superfly i am little confused with vpn, is OpenVPN foss or not?
<Kilos> kodez, in your home?
<kodez> yes. for my laptop
<Kilos> i just chown my home
<Kilos> sudo chown -R kodez:kodez /home/
<magespawn> you should not need to do that though
<kodez> i am using Lubuntu and by default it changes all files permission to root
<superfly> magespawn: afaik, yes
<magespawn> so i install in on my shop server and run it from there?
<Kilos> superfly, my sound goes deeper than xchat , thunderbird has no sound and freecell too
<Kilos> but dont worry about it ill reinstall if i dont get it going
<Kilos> havent tried fsck yet
<Kilos> or recovery
<superfly> kodez: probably because you did something wrong, like running an app as root
<superfly> magespawn: I haven't run it in recent years, but I'm sure you can do something like that
<superfly> magespawn: wy do you want to run OpenVPN?
<magespawn> want to try and set up a vpn, learn by doing
<superfly> ah, ok
<superfly> ya, openvpn is probably a good way to start
<magespawn> also busy trying a ftp server to do remote backups
<magespawn> Love the Woooosh
<superfly> magespawn: please, no. leave FTP to die in solitary misery
<superfly> if you wnat to do remote backups, use scp or rsync
<superfly> *want
<magespawn> okay but is there a way to get that to work with windows?
<magespawn> and the backup program offers ftp already
<kodez> superfly, i didn't do anything. from installation that's what i'm faced with
<superfly> magespawn: http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<magespawn> ty
<superfly> magespawn: and you do get rsync for Windows
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<inetpro> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> ty guys
<magespawn> okay so sftp is better but is that not still based on ftp?
<superfly> sftp is not ftp, it is an alternate protocol that uses SSH
<magespawn> ahh
<magespawn> could you still use vsftp to do sftp?
<superfly> no, that's an FTP server, SFTP != FTP
<superfly> magespawn: you already have all the tools you need to do SFTP
<magespawn> okay will go do some more research then
<magespawn> you would still need to set up accounts on a per user basis with keys for each account?
<magespawn> okay now i am lost what the heck is ftps? secure ftp?
<tumbleweed> ftp + ssl
<tumbleweed> confusingly, some people say SFTP when they mean ftps
<magespawn> okay 
<magespawn> any pointers here would be welcome, a little lost
<Kilos> aw wassup magespawn 
<magespawn> ftp, ftps and SFTP
<Kilos> i mkissed everything methinks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is that virtual networking
<magespawn> file transfer by various means to remote or from remote machines
<Kilos> what are you networking with, alla shop pcs?
<magespawn> yup and was looking to try a remote backup through the internet to my shop server
<Kilos> eish work it out i wanna know that too when i get the guts to go the dhcp iptables thing again
<Kilos> why dont you do backups with deja-dup to ubuntuone
<Kilos> its the first option in deja-dup
<Kilos> i had to fight it to get them local
<Kilos> i think then after that ubuntuone syncs them daily
<magespawn> there is a fairly nice program called Cobian Backup that works well with windows that supports remote backup via ftp
<Kilos> oh windows
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> yup of course
<Kilos> xp or 7
<magespawn> 7
<magespawn> and probable xp, experimenting with my hardware
<Kilos> there is an irc channel called windows
<Kilos> #windows
<magespawn> yes that side i had not got to yet
<Kilos> 448 peeps there
<magespawn> was looking into the software i would need on my ubuntu server
<Kilos> aha write down hey, ian is also going ubuntu server with windows pcs
<Kilos> and Squirm 
<Kilos> but he going lubuntu server
<Kilos> my sound prob seems to be a bad mate install. works on unity
<Kilos> first time that happened to me
<magespawn> these things happen
<magespawn> but f
<Kilos> nearly installed 12.04 from scratch
<magespawn> again?
<magespawn> sftp built into OpenSSH?
<Kilos> lol ya again
<Kilos> magespawn, ubuntuone works with windows as well
<magespawn> i want to have the backup locally
<Kilos> one backup for all pcs?
<magespawn> one backup per user/customer if i can get it to work
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> if you cant look at ubuntuone. maybe with one main backup folder there with individual folders in it as per customer it can sync the whole main folder to one pc by you as they back up each his own
<Kilos> sorry for bugging you
<Kilos> just an idea
<Kilos> takes my mind off where my mates sound went
<magespawn> no worries Kilos
<Kilos> hehe have you noted smileyborg gave up on us
<magespawn> yup i saw
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is jy
<zeref> tumbleweed: Do you knwo if the python-evolution module is still under active development?
<zeref> I'm busy looking to the API documentation for it: its keeps sending me to http://doc.conduit-project.org/evolution-python/
<tumbleweed> zeref: does this help answer that? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/2.32.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1
<tumbleweed> in general, gnome-python-desktop appears to be on the way out
<tumbleweed> you should be using gobject introspection these days, I think
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> need to look around to see if it works with eveolution-data-server
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's hier... dit is jy waar kom en gaan
<Kilos> skuus man ek sien nou net as ek die kable in het vrek my 3g
<Kilos> lyk my hulle wil nie al twee nm gebruik nie
<Kilos> inetpro, lotsa experimenting to do with networking its very frustrating at times
<Kilos> so forgive me if i disappear evry now and then
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> it's part of the learning experience
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> avy Squirm 
<Kilos> your server going?
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hallo :p
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<smile> brb
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> this is a lekker channel you know
<Kilos> guys dont fight and be nasty here
<magespawn> very thats why i spend so much time here
<magespawn> and they know a lot
<Kilos> im still building up the guts to go try the networking thing again but wanna try with gnome-ppp and/or sakis3g instead of nm for the 3g connection
<magespawn> can you only connect the pc's with a cable?
<Kilos> yeah when i plug the cable now 3g disconnexts after a while till i unplug cable again
<Kilos> pity i didnt try this when i was still running maverick on 2 pcs
<Kilos> oh can still do that from other drive here with maverick
<magespawn> we need to try and get to the bottom of why it does it
<Kilos> yeah thats why i wanna try maverick and hopefully see where the weak point is
<Kilos> might even be the mb not happy with 3g and cable onboard
<Kilos> i dont know enough
<magespawn> i still think is trys to use the cable as the default route for internet traffic
<magespawn> my tablet uses wifi as the default rather than 3g so i have turn that off when at home
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> theres lots online about using wifi but min about cable and 3g
<Kilos> wifi and cable seems to be mostly available on mod machines
<smile> I bought a USB to LAN adapter today :) for my laptop :p
<smile> and it worked :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> the frustrating part here is i could use both pcs to 3g for one night without a problem then nm crashed next morn on booting
<smile> it was from China, lol :p
<magespawn> smile does your laptop not have a lan port?
<Kilos> so i know it can work
<smile> no, it's a very small one :)
<Kilos> lol he has a small lap
<smile> 13.3 inch :p
<smile> ultrabook :p
<magespawn> more a netbook
<smile> yea :p
<magespawn> those adaptors are supposed to work for all sorts of things like printers etc
<smile> :DD
<smile> it only costed me 12 euros :)
<magespawn> wanted to get one to test it with a phone/tablet etc
<smile> :)
<magespawn> cool smile, any problems setting it up?
<smile> yes :p the driver cd was really messy
<smile> but after 15 minutes I found out what program to start
<smile> :)
<smile> windows xp has built-in support (according to the maker) :p but vista/7 do not :p
<smile> but there were drivers on that cd
<smile> :)
<smile> even for linux :p
<magespawn> thats pretty cool
<smile> yeaa :D
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<Kilos> i go dream about networking
<not_found> :)
<Cantide> >_<
<smile> bye :)
<smile> everyone
<Cantide> TV is no small task in Linux
<Cantide> i think i'm 90% there
<smile> :P
<smile> good luck, Cantide 
<Kerbero> tv in linux?
 * Kerbero has no problem with his dvb-t2 receiver in linux
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-27
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning fellas
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<Kilos> hi amanica Squirm 
<Kilos> hey charlvn 
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns bmg505 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> here are all your worms, come and get them.
<Kilos> lol ?
<Kilos> what did i miss
<superfly> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<magespawn> early birds
<Kilos> lol
 * superfly just got in to the office
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> wbb playing
<Kilos> hmm maverick is so lekker
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hey magespawn im trying all that ip stuff on maverick if i disappear you know it dont work good here either
<Kilos> toods mrs_fly
<Kilos> superfly, your server is gone
<Kilos> wb superfly mrs_fly 
<Kilos> yo  amanica 
<Kilos> hi secbrid 
<secbrid> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos-> hey Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos-> tumbleweed, this trying to get 2nd pc to use 3g on first pc is called what please
<Kilos-> so i can know what to google
<Kilos-> or debug at least
<tumbleweed> masquerading
<tumbleweed> or connection sharing
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos> must the ip addy at the end of the command be of this pc or the one i want to let share the 3g connection
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 123.12.23.43
<tumbleweed> Kilos: use -j MASQUERADE, then you don't need to worry about the address
<Kilos> only -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> ?or must i add that to something else
<Kilos> that other command you gave us , is that it?
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> lol ok -j MASQUERADE isnt a command
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :)
<smile> one day to go until weekend :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> everyday is weekend for me and every weekend is every day
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> still working on that sharing?
<Kilos> yip cant get p2 to see the 3g
<magespawn> maybe inetprp meant iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<magespawn> inetpro
<Kilos-> ya i done that. thats the command i gotta do after every boot
<Kilos-> ive been through some sites commands and all the stuff we did with Kerbero but the 2 pcs can only ping each other and no more
<Kilos-> i got ping 10.42.0.1 and ping 10.42.0.2 coming outa my ears
<Kilos-> but no ping www.google.com 10.42.0.1
<Kilos-> i even tried with firestarter but that didnt work and when i came back id let it conf the ip's
<Kilos-> so started all over
<magespawn> we must be missing something
<Kilos-> need an app that will debug and sort it for me
<magespawn> ahh that would be  cool
<Kilos-> yeah i have tried spanne things but cant even get iptables -L to show same as it did last time
<Kilos-> even nslookup www.google.com 10.42.0.1 says no servers could be reached
<zeref_server> hmmmmm
<magespawn> brb back fish time
<Kilos-> k
<smile>  Johannesburg – ‘n Man is betrap toe hy 172 km/h op die R21-hoofweg naby Olifantsfontein gery het, het die stad se verkeerspolisie gesê. :o
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Is jy die man, Kilos ? :p
<smile> *daardie
<Kilos> nee man ek loop orals
<smile> jy kan nie ry nie, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> been there done that
<Kilos> could get 280 kph on my moto guzzi
<Kilos> and 220 on my bmw
<smile> :DD
<smile> cool ;)
<Kilos> i love speed
<smile> ^^ :P
<Kilos> thats why i battled with a 486 pc
<Kilos> now i try walk fast
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> good luck :P
<smile> Oh, dear CSS. We have a love-hate relationship :p
<smile> xD
<smile> I'm leaving, good night everyone :)
<smile> Love ya all :p
<smile> (and especially the girls :p )
<Kilos> night smile sleep tight
<smile> thanks, Kilos :)
<Kilos> secbrid, do we know you?
<Kilos> do i anyway
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<magespawn> hey
<Kilos> im giving up for today magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all
<magespawn> cheers Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-28
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za
 * magespawn waves back to Kilos o/
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> internet very fast here today
<Kilos> qyou so cute
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<magespawn> Kilos thought you had lost it a bit there.
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> just realised I've been on irc for 7 years already 0o
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> ola!
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> you have mexican for supper?
<Kilos> or i got my peeps mixed up
<superfly> nope
<superfly> nope to mexican dinner, that is
<superfly> actually... I did
<superfly> we had quesadillas
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> there you go
<superfly> (kay-sa-dee-ya for all you peons)
<Kilos> good start to the day with some lols
<Kilos> some settings required a restart
<Kilos> hmm all quiet on the western front
<zeref_campus> Symmetria: 
<jrgns> hey amanica
<Kilos> hey jrgns 
<jrgns> hi Kilos
<Kilos> tell me how to open the ports in nm
<Kilos> hehe
<WOLFEYES> Good day all.
<zeref_campus> Kilos: open ports for?
<Kilos> lol i have a program called umit that scans networkss and it says all 1000 ports in my ip are closed
<Kilos> for second pc to use 3g on this one
<zeref_campus> internet connection sharing in nm not working?
<superfly> Kilos: I wouldn't worry about that
<superfly> Kilos: the PC that is connected to the internet needs that "ip..." command
<Kilos> where do i look fo the reason its not sharing the 3g 
<Kilos> it has
<Kilos> 10.42.0.1
<superfly> Kilos: and the PC that needs the internet connection needs to have its default gateway set up to be the first one
<Kilos> oh command not addy sorry
<Kilos> i have told .2 to use 10.42.0.1 in the dns setting
<Kilos> dns servers
<superfly> Kilos: no, you must not do that
<superfly> DNS and default gateway are not the same thing
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kilos: are you running a forwardning DNS server on PC1?
<superfly> *forwarding
<Kilos> thats what we trying to do
<superfly> Kilos: you don't need a forwarding DNS server
<Kilos> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/howto/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<Kilos> followed that
<superfly> Kilos: forwarding DNS server != traffic forwarding
<Kilos> ok superfly what do i need then
<superfly> Kilos: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Kilos> 12.04 on both pcs
<superfly> Kilos: can you install a package on PC 1?
<superfly> it's 138K
<Kilos> yes i am online
<superfly> install arno-iptables-firewall
<superfly> it's what I use on my routing server
<Kilos> i dont have a router superfly 
<Kilos> direct cable
<WOLFEYES> crossover or straight?
<Kilos> straight but the socket here switches them
<WOLFEYES> Which socket?
<Kilos> on the mb
<Kilos> i can ping both ways
<superfly> Kilos: you do, PC1 is your router
<Kilos> oh yes that the idea
<superfly> Kilos: PC 1 is /routing/ traffic from PC 2 onto the Internet
<Kilos> ya and it worked for one night then killed nm on next mornings boot
<superfly> Kilos: then when you install arno-iptables-firewall, it has a nice little wizard on the command line to help you set it up
<superfly> Kilos: then all you need to do is make sure that PC2 always has PC1's ip address as a default gateway
<Kilos> i have installed it and it opened a window here but when i typed to you it disappeared
<superfly> Kilos: that's OK, we can configure it again from the command line
<Kilos> its here under xchat
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> cant drag from one workspace to another with unity
<superfly> Kilos: OK, what's the first screen you see?
<Kilos> external network interface
<superfly> (and can't you right-click on the title-bar and say "move to workspace 2"
<superfly> OK, so with that you want to type in "ppp+"
<Kilos> then open external tcp ports
<superfly> leave that at what it is
<superfly> (if it's blank, that's even better)
<Kilos> empty line there
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> then you can leave the UDP ports blank too
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> internal network interface
<superfly> that's your network card
<superfly> in most cases, eth0
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> internet subnets
<superfly>  10.42.0.0/24
<Kilos> restarted now
<Kilos> oh my its gone
<superfly> Kilos: OK, you'll probably need to disconnect from the internet, restart the firewall, and then reconnect to the internet
<superfly> Kilos: that's fine, that was the last screen
<Kilos> ah ok brb
<superfly> hey kilos-, what's up?
<kilos-> cant find how to start it
 * kilos- cries
<superfly> kilos-: start what?
<kilos-> you said start it then connect
<kilos-> the arno goodie
<superfly> oh, restart it
<superfly> simple
<superfly> sudo service arno-iptables-firewall restart
<superfly> just checking the service name quickly
<kilos-> ty lemme try 
<kilos-> ok
<superfly> yup, that's what it is on my machine at home
<kilos-> ok ty ill try
<kilos-> brb again
<kilos> lol
<superfly> what's up now?
<kilos> its going with 3g connected first
<kilos> but doesnt it show anywhere
<superfly> kilos: what doesn't show anywhere?
<kilos> that gui thingie
<superfly> what gui thingie?
<kilos> is it a cli tool
<superfly> what? what are you talking about?
<kilos> that pretty window you set it up with
<kilos> lol
<superfly> kilos: if you're talking about the firewall, it's a firewall, it doesn't have a GUI
<kilos> ok so its running now what more must i tell it or nm to do?
<superfly> now you go to PC2 and I think you can tell NM to set PC1 as a default gateway
<kilos> must i delete that primary dns 10.42.0.1
<kilos> in the info i see default route 10.42.0.1
<kilos> but cant ping www.google.com
<kilos> cant tracepath or nslookup www.google.com superfly 
<kilos> but can ping both ways
<superfly> kilos: yes, no DNS entries
<superfly> kilos: you can set DNS to 8.8.8.8
<kilos> on pc1 or 2
<superfly> both, if you want
<superfly> but PC2
<superfly> kilos: I need to go now, but I'll come back online when I'm on the train
<kilos> ty superfly go safe
<superfly> kilos: what can you tell me?
<kilos> not sharing superfly 
<superfly> kilos: did you set the default gateway? Do you know how to?
<kilos> i set gateway in nm
<superfly> but is it the defau.t gw?
<superfly> kilos: what does "route -n" on pc2 say?
<kilos> top line has 10.42.0.1 under gateway
<kilos> next 2 lines nothing under gateway
<superfly> kilos: oh, you know what? I think we need to make a tweak to the firewall
<kilos> ok im ready to start tweaking
<kilos> lol
<superfly> kilos: any way you can give me the exact line?
<superfly> from pc2
<kilos> there is 3 lines
<kilos> will give the info here from each next to each other ok?
<superfly> What does the first line say?
<superfly> Ya
<kilos> destination 0.0.0.0     10.42.0.0   169.254.0.0
<kilos> gateway 10.42.0.1           0.0.0.0      255.255.255.0        255.255.0.0
<kilos> aw
<kilos> third gateway is also 0.0.0.0
<kilos> genmask is 0.0.0.0       255.255.255.0         255.255.0.0
<kilos> flags UG   U   U
<kilos> Metric   0     1    1000
<kilos> ref   0 on all
<kilos> use iface all eth0
<kilos> lemme show gateway again        10.42.0.1          0.0.0.0       0.0.0.0
<superfly> kilos: the way you pasted it i can't figure out what is going wrong, have you got a flash drive?
<kilos> i even tried another link that said do it with firestarter
<kilos> oh ya sec
<kilos> you want me to pastebin it superfly ?
<superfly> ya
 * superfly is soooo sleepy
<kilos> lol dont sleep youll miss you stop
<kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2LXiPnvqg
<superfly> That's MUCH better, and that's right
<superfly> That's MUCH better, and that's right
<superfly> Eish, bad connection
<kilos> oh my thats right
<kilos> maybe i must remove dhcp3-server
<superfly> kilos: on which machine?
<kilos> pc1
<superfly> uh, not necessarily
<kilos> ok
<superfly> kilos: how does pc2 get its ip address?
<kilos> i set ti up in nm
<kilos> it
<kilos> pc2 is 10.42.0.2
<superfly> ok, then you can probably uninstall it
<kilos> the dhcp3-server?
<superfly> Yes
<kilos> ok
<kilos> and dmasq-base as well?
<kilos> dnsmasq
<superfly> Ya
<kilos> k
<kilos> it wants to remove network-manager
<kilos> thats no good
<superfly> K, then just leave it
<kilos> k
<kilos> lol
<kilos> dhcpd?
<superfly> Nm is supposed to support connection sharing, dunno why we going the long route
<superfly> Don't need
<kilos> k
<kilos> gone
<superfly> Yay, my station next
<kilos> yay
<kilos> good thing you werent asleep hey?
<superfly> Mmmm
<kilos> we can try later to tweak the firewall superfly 
<kilos> been a week or more already so np
<superfly> Ya, later
<WOLFEYES> lol
<kilos> dont laugh WOLFEYES its been hard work with no success
<smile> :)
<kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :D
<smile> you lost your capital letter :p
<kilos> hmm
<Kilos> i was on and off lots
<WOLFEYES> Btw up ^ I was laughing at the time period taken, I know the feeling just taken a few weeks to complete something, totally out of my hands to rush anything, so ya I know the feeling, cheers everyone.
<Kilos> cheers boy
<WOLFEYES> ;-)
<Kilos> evening magespawn_ 
<Kilos> does QP greet?
<smile> Kilos: I understand :)
<Kilos> i did everything the same but i dont think she works
<superfly> Kilos: from PC2, type "traceroute 8.8.8.8"
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> eish it wants to first install traceroute superfly 
<superfly> hrm
<Kilos> i need to steal the modem quick
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> no problem Kilos
<kilos> aw gotta take modem back again
<Kilos> wow the modem didnt want to connect here after i brought it back
<Kilos> it says network is unreachable superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: can you pastebin the output?
<Kilos> there isnt any
<superfly> Kilos: one question: why did you decide to use 10.42.0.1 and 10.42.0.2 ?
<Kilos> oh wait 1 line/
<Kilos> was in one of those links
<Kilos> traceroute to 8.8.8.8  (8.8.8.8) 30 hops max 60 byte packets
<Kilos> connect: network is unreachable
<Kilos> and i think pro help then too
<Kilos> thats bout 2 weeks ago i think
<Kilos> we can change it to anything you like that works
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i can take both nm off manual too
<Kilos> and put on auto dhcp?
<Kilos> or share
<superfly> Kilos: well, a more common range is 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2
<Kilos> ok ill change them
<Kilos> must i leave them on manual superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> and the gateway on pc1 is the same as its ip superfly ?
<Kilos> and pc2 as well or must pc2's gateway show pc1's ip
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> bye smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> Kilos: no, PC should get its gateway from the modem
<Kilos> on pc2 the save button is grayed out if there is no gateway entry
<Kilos> pc1 made its own 0.0.0.0
<Kilos> ah had to let it take 24 as netmask
<Kilos> ok they can ping each other
<Kilos> traceroute 8.8.8.8 still says network is unreachable
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday wb girl
<Kilos> nice to see you again
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos I am on the in flight wifi on my phone :) 
<Kilos> where you going or coming from maiatoday ?
<maiatoday> Jozi to cpt
<Kilos> but still nice to see yuou even if you inna sky somewhere
<maiatoday> Thanks can't type quickly 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hmm that remote is inna sky too
<superfly> Kilos: did you make the gateway on PC2 PC1's ip address?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> must it be pc1's address superfly 
<Kilos> it went o.o.o.o o on its own
<superfly> always
<Kilos> both netmasks are 24
<superfly> PC1 must get its gateway from the modem and pc2's gateway must be pc1
<Kilos> ok i go change it
<Kilos> pc2 the netmask keeps going to 255.255.255.0
<Kilos> oh they both show 255.255.255.0
<superfly> Kilos: that's perfect
<Kilos> still network unreachable with trceroute 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> route -n http://slexy.org/view/s2AFHHH2Pb
<Kilos> thats from pc2
<Kilos> route -n  from pc1 is  http://slexy.org/view/s2mxxhJLik
<magespawn> Evening all
<kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Whats with the tail?
<kilos-> oh off and back with disconnect nm to try get sharing going
<magespawn> This is turning int9 an epis quest
<magespawn> into
<Kilos> haha the fly helping me use arno fw
<magespawn> The electricity is off here, had a thunderstorm.
<Kilos> i think we just gotta tweak it now
<Kilos> whatever that means
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you got lotsa rain coming
<magespawn> m
<magespawn> Mmh 
<Kilos> all blew past here and dropped 4 drops
<magespawn> Do not mind the rain, just do not like the electricity problem.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Power is back on in town i see, my server just reconnected
<Kilos> ours is much better since they put new p[oles and non copper wires
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> that fone goodie is clever hey
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> No luck getting through to my server
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> Ahh well one of those things.
<Kilos> what isnt starting up properly
<Kilos> youre core thing
<magespawn> No that has started thats why you have magespawn_
<magespawn> I just cannot log into it, which means my dyndns has not updated properly
<magespawn> Or something else but thats what i think
<magespawn> Any way, i am off to bed, ihave 03:15 start tomorrow. Good night Kilos 
<Kilos> night magespawn  sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-29
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> lo nuvolari ???
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn_, whats with the tail
<Kilos> hehe
<WOLFEYES> Good day all.
<Kilos> google kde wallet keeps opening on kubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> Maaz, google kde wallet keeps opening on kubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "google chrome - How to migrate passwords from Kwallet to the ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/129897/how-to-migrate-passwords-from-kwallet-to-the-gnome-keyring :: "KDE + Akonadi | SyncEvolution" https://syncevolution.org/wiki/kde-akonadi :: "Kubuntu:Precise -" http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Precise :: "Bug 283105 - KDE Bug Tracking System" https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283105 :: "knitatoms.net" http://knitatoms.net/ :
<maccat> hi all
<maccat> does anyone here play conquer online
<maccat> or any online multiplayer 
<maccat> anyone here play WoW online 
<Kilos> hi maccat min guys here in the day on sat
<WOLFEYES> heya maccat lol
<smile> hi :)
<charlvn> hi smile 
<charlvn> how's it going
<smile>  Johannesburg – Twintig verdagtes is die naweek vir verskeie oortredings in Mitchells Plain in die Wes-Kaap vasgetrek. :p
<smile> good, you? :)
<Kerbero> smile: lees jy die beeld?
<smile> ek lees Nuus24 :)
<smile> http://afrikaans.news24.com/Suid-Afrika/Nuus/20-vas-vir-misdaad-in-Wes-Kaap-20120929
<Kerbero> o ok
<smile> :D
<Kerbero> amper die selfde ding egter
<smile> ^^ :P
<charlvn> smile: i went to antwerpen on wednesday
<charlvn> very nice
<smile> cool :D
<smile> what did you see there? :)
<charlvn> a lot of shops!~
<smile> why didn't you visit me :o
<charlvn> i went into a chocolate shop
<charlvn> ah you live in antwerpen?
<charlvn> and into a very fancy clothes shop
<charlvn> and had some beer of course!
<charlvn> i had a westmalle bruin and a cheney
<smile> near antwerpen, yeah :p
<smile> :)
<smile> charlvn: you haven't tried all beers? :p
<charlvn> there's no way, the restaurant had 300+ beers
<Kerbero> lol
<smile> :D
<charlvn> http://www.biercentral.be/
<smile> Maybe you can order them online ;)
<smile> one for every day of the year :p
<smile> you will have a shortage of beers then.. :P
<charlvn> ah i had the Westmalle Dubbel Bruin and the Chimay Tripel
<charlvn> both highly recommended
<charlvn> yeah it's literally the case
<charlvn> i could literally drink a different type of beer every day of the year
<Kerbero> i like corsendonck bruin
<charlvn> i had some coffee and apple tart here: http://www.degrootewittearend.be/
<charlvn> oh yes and i went here: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleis_op_de_Meir
<smile> charlvn: you went everywhere ;)
<charlvn> oh i went here: http://www.thechocolateline.be/
<charlvn> that was the chocolate shop
<charlvn> just found it myself now
<charlvn> the website
<charlvn> i had a problem getting there, the train between tilburg and breda wasn't going so i had to go by bus, it delayed me by about two hours
<charlvn> i ended up coming back via schiphol (antwerpen -> schiphol and then to the city where i live)
<charlvn> the ns hispeed goes between antwerpen and amsterdam centraal
<charlvn> so i got off almost at the end
<Kerbero> yeah i was on that trajek once before too
<Kerbero> in both directions
<Kerbero> *line <- i guess is the english word for it
<charlvn> it's a nice drive, i like the fast trains
<Kerbero> hehe
<charlvn> no idea what the english is
<Kerbero> but it stops in rotterdam
<charlvn> yes
<Kerbero> and some more places
<Kerbero> which delays it a lot
<charlvn> can't recall, i was sleeping part of the way
<Kerbero> and it is not THAT fast
<charlvn> much faster than the stoptrein :P
<Kerbero> yes
<charlvn> even the schiphol <> berlin train doesn't feel too fast for me
<Kerbero> the train i take the most is the one from schiphol to haren
<charlvn> and i would have expected it to be much faster
<Kerbero> which is only a stoptrein between zwolle and groningen
<Kerbero> the only train that i know is fast is the thalys
<Kerbero> i took it once retoer from köln to paris
<charlvn> nice
<Kerbero> very fast between brussel and paris
<charlvn> never been on that one before
<Kerbero> i had my gps on
<Kerbero> and it actually did do 300km/h
<Kerbero> the train vibrates at that speed
<Kerbero> a little scary actually
<charlvn> the ns hispeed train that goes to antwerpen feels ancient
<charlvn> the passenger carriages look very old
<Kerbero> yes!
<Kerbero> i thought so too
<charlvn> i didn't know there were trains that were still going like that
<Kerbero> charlvn: what do you think of antwerpen's station?
<charlvn> antwerpen's station has amazing architecture
<Kerbero> indeed
<charlvn> i have never seen such a beautiful old station
<Kerbero> and it is three levels of tracks
<charlvn> it's huge too
<Kerbero> it is really amazing
<charlvn> yeah i have never seen that before either
<Kerbero> it is the first thing i think of when i hear antwerpen
<charlvn> the dutch trains are so ugly, i can't believe the person who designed those trains had no sense for aesthetics
<charlvn> i was in germany today and the trains look so nice there
<Kerbero> haha
<charlvn> so clean and neat
<charlvn> out trains are gross
<charlvn> *our
<charlvn> westfalenbahn has these nice blue trains
<Kerbero> so did you visit antwerpen for work or pleasure?
<charlvn> no i did it for the lulz
<Kerbero> ok
<charlvn> i got cheap tickets from the ns spoordeelwinkel
<Kerbero> o nice
<charlvn> i think it cost me 28 euro or something
<charlvn> and that included the coffee and apple tart
<Kerbero> wow
<charlvn> and from where i live in the east of the country it's quite some distance to go to belgium because you have to travel via roosendaal
<charlvn> so you basically spend more time traveling through NL than through BE
<charlvn> the trip from rosendaal to BE was quick
<charlvn> to antwerpen i mean
<Kerbero> i once took the train groningen->schiphol->antwerpen->lille on one day
<Kerbero> it was a long day
<charlvn> it's doable but then you come home and you are totally kapot
<Kerbero> no it was only one direction
<charlvn> ah ok
<charlvn> no because i almost went kapot after coming back from antwerpen
<charlvn> but that was in both directions of course
<Kerbero> i did some other far trips too though
<Kerbero> göttingen->rostock
<Kerbero> and münster->paris (thalys part of it)
<Kerbero> it is much nicer than driving self though
<Kerbero> did a George -> Stellenbosch by car today
<charlvn> that is also quite far
<charlvn> 400KM?
<Kerbero> 400km, about 6/7 hours
<charlvn> yup
<Kerbero> start of the school holiday
<charlvn> i did the george -> cape town route myself a few days
<Kerbero> taday
<charlvn> but that also screws me up, sitting for so long in a car
<charlvn> then i'll rather do the train
<Kerbero> exactly
<Kerbero> driving yourself is stressful
<charlvn> i don't know why it's so bad in a car, but even as a passenger i have trouble
<charlvn> i don't like it
<Kerbero> train is nice relaxing and there are toilets
<charlvn> i used to live in george and then work in cape town, so i had to do it frequently
<Kerbero> and you can walk around and stand up
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<charlvn> well there isn't always toilets ;)
<charlvn> that depends on the train
<Kerbero> my parents live in george
<Kerbero> hehe
<charlvn> actually i have never used a wc on a train before
<charlvn> oh same here, or at least one of my parents
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> surname? (pm)
<charlvn> van niekerk, same as me? :)
<charlvn> no secret
<Kerbero> meijers
<charlvn> dunno
<Kerbero> if your parents are dutch and lived/lives in george they should know that surname
<charlvn> nope
<Kerbero> o ok
<Kerbero> all the old george dutch families knew eachother
<charlvn> are you referring to the dutch-flemish cultural organisation?
<Kerbero> no not even that
<charlvn> i have been to one of two of their fests
<charlvn> there was this super tall guy called bart
<Kerbero> but that is in pinelands (CPT)
<charlvn> he used to run it i think but he passed away a number of years ago
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> you are not talking about huis der nederlanden?
<charlvn> not sure what that is
<Kerbero> might be something different
<charlvn> unless you're talking about orange-nassau
<Kerbero> nope
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> too many of them
<charlvn> the dutch consulate in cape town is in disarray though
<charlvn> the dutch embassy in pretoria has their stuff together
<Kerbero> i agree
<charlvn> but i have not often dealt with a bunch of fools like at the consulate
<charlvn> somebody needs to do something about that
<charlvn> you talk to 4 people and each person has a different story
<Kerbero> phoning or mailing pretoria works much better
<charlvn> yeah, until they find out you're from the coast and then they get angry at you
<Kerbero> hehe
<charlvn> but the consulate it so complete and utterly useless that you have no other choice
<charlvn> the people at the cape town consulate have very well been assimilated to south african government culture :)
<Kerbero> lol
<charlvn> the people in pretoria at least still act like europeans
<charlvn> ok lemme make dinner, the kartoffel i ate in germany today is out of my stomach by now :P
<charlvn> bbl
<smile> bye :)
<kilos> hi all
<kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-30
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> morning all what does this mean??
<Kilos> (gedit:8069): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Missing callback called fullpath = /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<Kilos> thats why my sound doesnt work on xchat on 12.04 with mate im sure
<Kilos> i ran sudo gedit /home/miles/.xchat2/sounds
<Kilos> to get that warning
<Kilos> that sound file is empty on other pc as well where xchat sound works
<Kilos> yo Ludo 
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> http://youtu.be/eJaaMzTjFC8 <- ha ha ha!
<kodez> greetings everyone
<Vince-0> Sup
<charlvn> hi Vince-0 
<smile>  Johannesburg – Meer as 200 motoriste is die afgelope naweek in Gauteng in hegtenis geneem vir dronkbestuur, het die provinsiale verkeerspolisie Sondag gesê.  :o
<smile> That's a lot :p
<inetpro> damn!
<smile> ;)
 * inetpro 's ubuntu-za membership has expired
<smile> :o
 * smile kicks inetpro out
<inetpro> eish!
<smile> I won't do that. :) You are too friendly :p
<tumbleweed> you should get e-mail a week before it expires
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I think I got exactly one email, which was yesterday
<inetpro> but let me check
<inetpro> I could have missed it
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kerbero> is that the ubuntu-za loco?
<Kerbero> or mailing list
<inetpro> actually I got a message a day since Sunday
<tumbleweed> anyway, I'm not an admin, so can't help :)
<inetpro> but I missed them all due to a rule which moves launchpad mails to another folder
<inetpro> tumbleweed: yes the loco membership on launchpad
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<inetpro> so tumbleweed, who do I talk to?
<tumbleweed> oh, it's an open team, you can just re-join :)
<Kerbero> i never got mail like that
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether it's even necessary to be a member these days
<tumbleweed> it doesn't do anything except add a flag to your page, no
 * inetpro successfully re-joined South African Ubuntu team at a click of a button
<tumbleweed> do you feel patriotic? :)
<inetpro> feels like rebooting a server with a long uptime
<Kerbero> aww
<Kerbero> define long
<inetpro> Kerbero: hmm... like 1149 days?
<Kerbero> o wow
<Kerbero> ok
<inetpro> actually my memberships went much further than that
<inetpro> membership
<inetpro> anyway /me wbb
<inetpro> dinner time
<Kilos> guten abend
<smile> Schönen guten Abend, Kilos 
<smile> :)
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe you sleep inna wool
<Kilos> schlafen sie wol
<Kilos> something like that
<smile> lol. :P
<smile> your german is at the same level as mine is ;)
<Kilos> long time no see charlvn 
<smile> :P
<Kilos> hey smile 
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> big hug for Uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> aw ty smile 
<smile> yw :)
<Kilos> had a bad head day so slept most of it away
<Kilos> the day not the head
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> funny i was just watching a video about how germany is taking over the economy
<charlvn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> yes long time no speak to, how's it going Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty charlvn why you been so scsrce??
<Kilos> hope you well
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<charlvn> just been busy
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charlvn> i have been moving into a new apartment in the middle of the city
<Kilos> hows things there SubOracle ?
<charlvn> so i have been painting, drilling holes, hanging up curtains
<Kilos> family and your health wise
<charlvn> i also still have a piece of floor to do, i need to put a mat right at the entrance
<Kilos> ah thats nice c har, closer to work?
<Kilos> whew ChanServ 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> charlvn, 
<smile> charlvn: when your apartment is done, you will organise a party? :D
<charlvn> smile: i actually want to invite a few people over and eat some cake but i'm not a person for real parties
<smile> me neither :)
<charlvn> smile: particularly for the people who helped me moving stuff around and who gave me some furniture
<charlvn> Kilos: not really much closer to work, about the same distance
<Kilos> better place??
<smile> charlvn: that's very kind :)
<charlvn> Kilos: where i used to live was a really old building and i shared an apartment with a few other people
<Kilos> ah i see
<charlvn> Kilos: this is a more modern facility and i can live here on my own :)
<Kilos> well hope you happier now
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> maybe you wont be so scarce then
<charlvn> Kilos: no i will be on more from now on, the summer is over now and it's already getting colder so i will be spending a lot more time online
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> Kilos: you always see that in the european hacker scene, when it's summer there is relatively little going on, but in the winter there is a lot of activity
<charlvn> Kilos: mainly because everyone is indoors and doing interesting stuff with computers etc instead of doing stuff outside like in the summer
<Kilos> our summer just starting. hadda coupla days of 30°c then cold again
<charlvn> yeah here we also still get some mixed weather although it seems like the heat is about gone now
<charlvn> we had a terribly hot summer
<charlvn> smile: by the way, i discovered an interesting thing today, bier central also had la trappe which is actually a dutch beer
<charlvn> smile: NL is not exactly known for producing good beer so for some reason i always assumed it was a belgian beer
<charlvn> smile: only discovered it's a dutch beer today :)
<smile> La trappe is the only trappist
<smile> in NL
<smile> all other trappists are made in Belgium :)
<charlvn> yeah i'm sure
<charlvn> like i said, NL is not exactly known  for producing good beer ;)
<smile> Yeah.. ;)
<smile> They stole our code o.O
 * smile steels it back
<charlvn> there is another exception though: http://www.hertogjan.nl/
<charlvn> it's expensive but very good
<smile> :)
<smile> I have heard about it, but never tasted it :p
<charlvn> the other beer i like to drink is duvel, you can buy it about everywhere in NL but it's a belgian beer
<smile> :D
<charlvn> there is also stella artois but i don't like it at all
<charlvn> the other beers i like to drink are german beers but they are sometimes a bit hard to buy in NL
<charlvn> fortunately i live close to the german border so i just go and buy them in germany :)
<smile> lol :)
<smile> do you live in drenthe?
<charlvn> like erdinger, krombacher, bitburger, etc
<charlvn> noe
<charlvn> *nope
<smile> in which province do you live, charlvn ? :)
<charlvn> i especially like weissbrau or hefeweissen
<charlvn> smile: overijssel
<smile> oke :D
<smile> Just under Drenthe
<smile> :p
<charlvn> yup
<smile> My guess wasn't that bad :p
<charlvn> nope pretty good actually :)
<smile> :)
<smile> I was in Drenthe a few weeks ago
<charlvn> i have actually never been to drenthe, i don't normally go to the north of the country
<charlvn> i get to holland every so frequently though
<charlvn> i have family who live there
<smile> :D
<smile> I would like to visit all places in Europe
<smile> :)
<charlvn> i don't even try :P
<smile> But I'll have a http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handelsreizigersprobleem .. ;)
<charlvn> but i really do want to make it to some hacker camp or something this year
<smile> ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travelling_salesman_problem )
<charlvn> last year i just got too busy / lazy
<charlvn> lol
<smile> good luck :DD
<charlvn> haha
<charlvn> are you planning on attending anything?
<smile> Not yet :) vague plans to meet someone in October
<charlvn> ok
<smile> (while studying, of course xD )
<charlvn> if you hear of something interesting lemme know
<smile> Of course I will :)
<charlvn> i thought of maybe even doing chaos communication congress this year
<charlvn> although last year there wasn't too much interesting
<charlvn> it's in berlin i think though so i will need to book accommodation early
<magespawn> howdy all
<charlvn> because it's in a holiday season time of year too
<smile> o :(
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> brb
<Kerbero> "...and back to Hamburg in 2012"
<Kerbero> ie, not berlin this year
<magespawn> is that a good thing?
<Kerbero> closer to charlvn
<magespawn> i see, wish some of them were closer to me to
<smile> good night, everyone :)
<Kerbero> totsiens
<magespawn> we have a few of that sort of thing in south africa
<magespawn> later smile
<Kerbero> pycon in a few days
<smile> see ya, Kerbero and magespawn :)
<smile> bye, charlvn 
<charlvn> back
<charlvn> Kerbero: ah that is very good news
<Kerbero> too bad i did not know about it last year
<Kerbero> otherwise i would've gone
<charlvn> ok maybe i should really make an effort then this year
<charlvn> i would like to see the programme up front though
<charlvn> because last year's talks i thought was quite disappointing
<charlvn> they had some interesting stuff about tor though
<magespawn> now pycon would be something to go to 
<charlvn> i also like python but not enough to attend a whole conference just about it :)
<magespawn> only two days 
<charlvn> http://za.pycon.org/
<charlvn> i see praekelt is also a sponsor
<charlvn> a good set of sponsors
<magespawn> you get free stuff at cons
<charlvn> lol is that your only reason for going? :)
<charlvn> this does look interesting though: http://za.pycon.org/speaker/29/detail.html
<magespawn> no good place to learn things
<charlvn> i tend to get a feeling that most conferences are too far behind the cutting edge
<charlvn> i went to oscon in 2010 and wasn't too impressed
<charlvn> i picked up a few interesting things
<charlvn> but most of it was pretty old stuff
<charlvn> too much too quickly too
<magespawn> besides this is cape town, would be good to visit
<charlvn> it's a nice chance to meet people
<charlvn> and cape town is always a nice place to visit for a few days
<magespawn> have friends there i have not seen for years and new ones i have not met face to face yet.
<charlvn> what are you still waiting for :)
<magespawn> need time and money
<magespawn> there was a discussion aboit moving there a one stage
<inetpro> good night 
<magespawn> besides for now my place is here
 * inetpro falling asleep
<magespawn> good night inetpro
<charlvn> night inetpro 
<magespawn> i would really like to go one of those security type con, and the ones in the states always seem well organised
<magespawn> Def Con thats the one
<magespawn> bit sun baked today forgot hates and sunscreen
 * magespawn looks like a well done lobster
<charlvn> there is also shmoocon, defcon, and a variety of others
<charlvn> hak5 often goes to some of them
<charlvn> blackhat i mean
<charlvn> in europe it's mainly ccc which is very good
<charlvn> but after a few years of some excellent research i feel last year was a let-down
<charlvn> the ccc has a lot of events though and they are typically worth attending
<charlvn> camps, conferences, etc
<charlvn> there is also the linuxbierwanderung
<magespawn> when rich will come to europe for a whole year of  nothing but cons
<magespawn> later all
<charlvn> ciao
<Kilos> wow you guys been busy hey
<Kilos> superfly, is 12.04 kubuntu stable and does nm work properly?
<superfly> hasn't ever given me problems
<Kilos> im thinkinf of getting it with night surfer data if i can stay awake
<Kilos> ya but you fix things easy man
<Kilos> does it work without fixes i mean
<Kilos> superfly, you just install and it works?
<superfly> yup, that was my experience
<Kilos> and where do i find nm on it
<Kilos> good then ill give it a go methinks
<superfly> it is in your tray area
<Kilos> ah good ty
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to download kubuntu iso
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download :: "Get Kubuntu | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu :: "Kubuntu 11.04 Released | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release :: "Kubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)" http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/ :: "Kubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)" http://old-
<Maaz> releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/9.04/ :: "Kubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)" http://releases.ubuntu.com/…
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to download kubuntu 12.04 iso
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download :: "Kubuntu 12.04 LTS | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release :: "Kubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (Precise Pangolin)" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ :: "Kubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) Daily Build" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ::
<Maaz> "kubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso (download torrent) - TPB" http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7218540/…
<superfly> Kilos: do you want a live cd, or an alternate installer cd?
<Kilos> live cd i think
<Kilos> clean install but not deleting home
<Kilos> too many email addies and settings to sort from scratch again
<superfly> Kilos: 32 or 64 bit?
<Kilos> 32 superfly 
<Kilos> as long as i can find a terminal ill get by i think
<Kilos> ian cant get his nm going onna lappy with kde 12.04
<superfly> Kilos: it's easy to find the terminal :-)
<Kilos> so better i install so i know what he is looking at
<superfly> Kilos: Kubuntu uses the KDE version of Network Manager
<Kilos> yes but is it just a little icon somewhere?
<Kilos> right click setup?
<Kilos> terminal on gnome is ctrl+alt+t
<Kilos> is kde different
<superfly> Kilos: KDE is not Gnome, so KDE is different.
<Kilos> hehe so what keys please superfly 
<Kilos> ill write it down
<superfly> Kilos: what do you mean, what keys? you go to Konsole in your menu
<Kilos> oh is that like applications
<Kilos> shortcut keys to open a terminal
<Kilos> and can i have lotsa workspaces
<Kerbero> Kilos: i can help you with your network again tomorrow
<Kerbero> if you are going to reinstall, please do not use firestarter again
<Kilos> good ty Kerbero 
<Kerbero> i was a bit busy the past few days
<Kilos> ok i got arnos yesterday but didnt work either
<superfly> Kilos: I think that's because you have too much other junk installed
<Kerbero> gui programs to manage the firewall just doesn't work as well as doing it by hand
<Kilos> ah ok then Kerbero ty for offering. ill give you a shout once setup
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> last setup crashed nm completely
<Kilos> on booting next morning nm was gone
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kerbero: I don't know if you've ever used Arno's but it's a service, and it really simplifies firewall management
<Kilos> ive told you guys. murphy lives here
<superfly> it's nice and light, doesn't do more than what it needs to
<Kerbero> superfly: no i havn't used arnos
<Kerbero> but i did have a look at firestarter
<Kerbero> and some other ones
<Kilos> superfly, why you asked all the info about 32 and 64 bit?
<superfly> Kilos: was trying to find you a decent download link
<Kilos> oh ty
<superfly> Kilos: but mirror.ac.za is hopelessly out of date at the moment
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> shout at symmetria
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<Kerbero> symm said last time to use ufs' mirror
<Kerbero> better management there
<superfly> lets see if I Can find a link
<superfly> nope, modern releases of Kubuntu are only available on the international mirror: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> can one wget it?
<Kilos> or better to go there
<superfly> Kilos: you can wget that link I pasted
<Kilos> great ty superfly 
<Kerbero> superfly: arno's firewall script does the same thing that i do not like of the other tools too
<Kerbero> locking down the machine
<Kerbero> it is not a bad thing
<Kerbero> but i don't like it if something do that without me specifically telling it to
<superfly> Kerbero: you mean doing what a firewall is supposed to do? :-P
<Kerbero> superfly: doing what a windows firewall does
<Kerbero> if the port is not open on your computer, why firewall it?
<Kerbero> especially if it is a home PC
<superfly> *nod*
<Kerbero> if it is a server on routable open internet fine
<Kerbero> but home pc no
<superfly> for me, the machine running the firewall is on a routable open internet connection - i have a web server on there
<Kerbero> in kilos' case it is anyway only one rule he needs to do the masquerading
<Kerbero> webserver yes, firewall and run ssh on not-port-22
<superfly> yar
<Kerbero> o and then one also runs fail2ban
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kilos> lol Kerbero work it all out lekker
<Kilos> Kerbero, ill run a clean system with no other things installed. hope you know kubuntu
<Kerbero> superfly: i know you don't like webmin, but i find webmin's iptables interface is very nice
<Kerbero> the clearest one i have seen
<Kerbero> what we do on a vps on open internet is to start the webmin service only when we need it
<superfly> Kilos: well, like Kerbero said, there's really only one rule you need to know
<Kerbero> and of course it also runs on a non default port
<Kerbero> Kilos: kubuntu doesn't matter
<Kerbero> the terminal works the same everywhere
<Kilos> ah we use cli anyway hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you type too fast for me
<Kerbero> :)
<Kerbero> IRC taught me how to type faster
<Kilos> i installed 12.04 5 times yesterday and last night to get nm to at least show mobile broadband
<Kerbero> :(
<Kerbero> you installed it with the 3g modem unplugged right?
<Kilos> yeah painful after a install not being able to update even
<Kilos> couldnt even install sakis3g because you gotta wget it
<Tonberry> ever thought of getting a dedicated 3g router?
<Kerbero> ^very good idea
<Kilos> price Tonberry ?
<Kerbero> <R1k
<Kilos> also then need another network cable
<Kilos> a thousand bucks?
<Kerbero> yeah :(
<Kilos> thats a years data for me
<Kerbero> yes i think you are better of doing it with your PC now
<Kilos> ya i think so
<Kilos> its a waste for 2 pcs with limited cap
<Kilos> superfly, sorry to bug what sight do you update upgrade from if our mirror is outa date
<Kilos> site
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know, Kubuntu just picks up a decent mirror
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wget rocking, hold thumbs for me
<Kilos> first iso download
<Kilos> 5 secs per meg
<Kilos> whew long way to go
<Kerbero> not bad
<Kilos> im doing it from maverick
<Kilos> i still trust 10.10
<Kerbero> +1
<Kerbero> i still trust 8.10
<Kerbero> it was the best ubuntu ever :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> the one with the bird on the background i think
<Kilos> i started on 8.10
<Kerbero> or the one after that
<Kerbero> yeah me too
<Kilos> but it got better every release up till 11.04
<Kilos> there was too much to do manually
<Kerbero> nah
<Kerbero> i think it got worse
<Kilos> even mxit in pidgin was a battle
<Kerbero> only hardware support got a lot better
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> that is true
<Kerbero> i remember
<Kilos> methinks maverick was my best system ive used here
<Kilos> new pidgin has everything already there
<Kerbero> but ubuntu scrapped pidgin from its default install
<Kilos> just the plugins to install;
<Kilos> yeah when they went empathy they went backwards
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kilos> i think thunderbird mail also isnt as nice as 10.10 evolution
 * bakuman uses thunderbird
<Kerbero> i've been using thunderbird for a very long time
<Kerbero> as evolution broke when exchange upgraded to 2007
<Kilos> evo can make its own backups
<Kerbero> google keeps my backups
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i use online stuff as little as possible
<Kerbero> i use it a lot
<Kilos> at a stage i was limited to 100m data a month
<Kerbero> as everything is nicely synchronized accross all my devices
<Kerbero> office pc, home pc, laptop and mobile phone
<Kilos> 8ta has helped a lot
<Kilos> wow
<Kerbero> uni internet helps a lot here :P
<Kilos> yeah it would 
<Kerbero> especially the free repo's
<Kilos> 20% downloaded
<Kilos> modem must be cooking
<Kerbero> on a good day i can get 70MB/s from our local repo on my office PC
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> id be happy with 1 mB/s
<Kerbero> yeah 1MB/s is awesome
<Kilos> but then 8ta special would also not be enough
<Kerbero> i had that when i started using ubuntu
<Kerbero> i think that is one of the main reasons i stayed
<Kilos> ive never gone over 400 kB/s and that was for a few secs only
<Kerbero> it is just too easy to install a new program
<Kerbero> well 400kB/s is quite fast for 3G
<Kilos> they advertise the modems as 6mB/s
<Kilos> its them providers that limit you
<Kilos> like the mtn R50 for a day
<Kilos> after first 500m they choke you to 120kB/s
<Kilos> but that goes down to 10kB/s at times
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> 200m downloaded
<Kilos> hope its not a dvd iso
<Kerbero> ok nag oom kilos. ek gaan nou eers bed toe.
<Kilos> nag Kerbero 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> superfly, does one do a checksum thing too?
<superfly> if you want... I can't say I've ever really bothered
 * superfly goes to bed
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Kilos> aw disconnected at 98 % download
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-23
<kbmonkey> morning all
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> added back agenda items. that site is terrible to use :(
<Kilos> fix it
<kbmonkey> no you fix it
<Kilos> no man i break things
<kbmonkey> me too! 
<kbmonkey> I am not a web site fixer, that is a different kind of engine to maintain
<Kilos> hahaha oh well well have to grab the pro and get him to do some work for a change
<kbmonkey> I wonder how one would go on fixing such a thing
<kbmonkey> it feels very slow to use as well
<Kilos> i have no idea
<kbmonkey> when you type paragrpahs into the agenda descriptions, it just lumps all the text into one big wall of text. it ignores all paragraphs.
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> All is welcome to speak up should be all are welcome
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi space 
<kbmonkey> lol thanks Kilos !
<kbmonkey> all are fine here
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> all is fine here too
<kbmonkey> I speak english handsomely since I was twice!
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> so you have a holiday today
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<kbmonkey> hi Squirm `
<Kilos> tell me a bit about your weather station
<Kilos> where is all the sensing equipment
<Kilos> it gives nice info. does it give barometric pressure as well
<Squirm> Kilos: http://197.81.54.12/weewx/
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> weewx is an opensource weather logging application
<Kilos> wow lovely
<Squirm> today I'm going to install it on a RPi
<Kilos> of software only?
<Squirm> weewx is
<Squirm> it gets the information every 5 min from the weather stations wireless console
<Squirm> and then updates the page every 30
<Kilos> where is the weather station
<Squirm> http://197.81.54.12/weewx/mobile.html I'm busy modifying that page. going to get it to upload to our schools home page
<Kilos> if i remember right you can almost predict a day ahead by checking barometric pressure
<Kilos> normally rains a day after a sharp drop in pressure
<Kilos> hi Snowy2 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Morning everyone, Kilos 
 * Kilos goes to kde for a bit
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> konversation is so slow to find everyone, whether away or not
<Kilos> inetpro: skelm ne
<Kilos> lag seker lekker
<Kilos> grrr
<nocware> Morning everyone
<kbmonkey> morning nocware 
<nocware> Hey kbmonkey how is everything?
<kbmonkey> fine and all. enjoying a quick online collectible card game
<nocware> Which one?
<kbmonkey> orbsccg. its in beta, if you'd like to try I can send you a referral link and both of us will get a booster pack :)
<kbmonkey> don't know if you play ccg's?
<kbmonkey> it has an interesting async play method, you have up to 3 days to make a turn
<nocware> I haven't played any ccg's but i will try it.
<nocware> Send the link! 
<kbmonkey> http://orbsccg.com/r/cbgw :)
<nocware> Ya. Problem is I'm away from my pc now. But, i've saved the link
<kbmonkey> cool - are you on your phone now?
<nocware> Yup
<kbmonkey> what irc client do you use? 
<nocware> AndroIRC
<nocware> Really nice
<kbmonkey> i'll check that out...
<kbmonkey> yey for android :)
<nocware> :)
<nocware> The android army
 * superfly uses QuasselDroid
<superfly> but then I run a Quassel core :)
<kbmonkey> quassel core? I will google that too
<kbmonkey> I tried AndChat, but cant get the hang of irc on a phone
<superfly> kbmonkey: quassel is a distributed IRC client
<superfly> you run the core on a server somewhere, and then use the client to connect to the core
<superfly> so there's the Quassel Client for the desktop, and then QuasselDroid for Android, Quassel2Go for Maemo, etc.
<kbmonkey> do you host your own core superfly ?
<kbmonkey> hello maiatoday, it's been a while, I hope things are well :)
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 - also enjoying the day off?
<superfly> kbmonkey: i do
<kbmonkey> very nice
<Vince-0> Giday!
<Vince-0> negative, at the office today
<superfly> ohai
<kbmonkey> I have a shell account I use to irc through so its also online
<Vince-0> it would be nice to retrieve the logs for a channel for conversations you may have missed while offline
<superfly> Vince-0: that's what makes Quassel so awesome
<kbmonkey> cat ~/irclogs/server/channel :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: you can download a prebuilt statically linked binary of quassel core that you can run in a shell account with ./quasselcore
<kbmonkey> I'll look that up, thanks
<Vince-0> I use Quassel client on my winbox
<Vince-0> no server tough
<Vince-0> though*
<kbmonkey> <3 ssh
<Vince-0> so everyone got the day off of work except me?
<kbmonkey> sorry Vince-0 :(
<kbmonkey> we were meant to work too, on the last minute work changed their mind
<kbmonkey> it comes down to sitting in front of the pc, coding and listening to music - all I do at work anyway (minus the 100's of meetings)
<Vince-0> niiice! I actually have to answer the phone and deal with noobs
<roochy> on days like this when I used to work in a NOC I would just watch movies
<roochy> let the network monitor itself
<roochy> haha
<roochy> who feels like troubleshooting ospf on days like this
<Kilos> hi roochy nocware superfly Vince-0 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> wb meneer
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<superfly> Vince-0: I am at work
 * superfly is coding in C again today!
<superfly> on an 8-bit microcontroller
<kbmonkey> cool! :D
<superfly> it is very.
<superfly> Anyone want a job coding in C, C++ and Python?
<kbmonkey> will relocation be required superfly ?
<superfly> yes, but you come to Cape Town
<kbmonkey> tempting!
<kbmonkey> but not feasible at right this moment
<kbmonkey> so its C/++ for the embedded chip and python for the interfacing software?
<kbmonkey> or does it actually run python onboard the mp?
<superfly> Python on GAE and C/C++ on the two microprocessors
<superfly> http://nomanini.com/careers/software-developer
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey, Kilos
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<superfly> maiatoday: if you hear of anyone looking for a job, please can you send them my way? we're looking for developers, and we're Ubuntu friendly :-)
<Kilos> hi cmsch_ 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yay, new choqok working on the tweet place
<maiatoday> will do superfly, where are you based again?
<superfly> maiatoday: Cape Town CBD
<superfly> (the company, though I personally live in Muizenberg)
<roochy> Muizenberg is gangster paradise
<roochy> million whores around as well
<cmsch_> @Kilos Hi there.  Thanks for the welcome.  Sorry, I was away
<Kilos> np
<superfly> roochy: and you know this because you live there?
<roochy> pretty close to muizenberg
<roochy> around the corner actually
<roochy> where beach front homes go for <14m
<roochy> >14m
<roochy> lol
<Kilos> superfly: how do you see other twitter accounts in choqok
<Kilos> theyve autenticated 2 but i see one only
<Kilos> you do use choqok hey?
<superfly> roochy: and where would that be?
<roochy> you gonna stalk me
<superfly> roochy: and since you say that Muizenberg is gansta paradise and full of whores, you must either be a gansta or a whore...
<superfly> or both 0_o
<roochy> that does not make sense
<roochy> I used to surf at muizenberg beach when I was a kid
<roochy> when the water was kinda clean
<roochy> and when I sucked at surfing haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos :) alo
<Kilos> hi smile andrewlsd psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<smile> :)
<andrewlsd> Hi there
<andrewlsd> All quiet on the western front.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> meeting tonight at 8.30pm guys
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> meeting tonight?
<superfly> ah, 8:30
<superfly> excellent
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> nlsthzn: did you see the news? http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS
<kbmonkey> hallo
<captine> Hello
<Kilos> hi captine welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> haha reak name = ask
<Kilos> real
<nlsthzn> superfly, doesn't surprise me as they have been totting linux as the next big thing for gaming for a while... but let me read it propperly :)
<nlsthzn> oh wow, I am here by accident for the meeting :p
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> thnx,  saw there was some meeting tonight on the mailing list, so thought I would pop in while I have some time
 * nlsthzn just watched "Now you see me"... was ok
<kbmonkey> steam os? hmmm, whatever.
<nlsthzn> library over a 100 games stromg and growing
<nlsthzn> bring it on
<kbmonkey> I am disenchanted by steam for many years now
<queery> naand
<nlsthzn> proper net and steam rocks... anything else and I agree 100%
<Kilos> hi queery 
<kbmonkey> hi queery
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi captine 
<queery> hi kbmonkey 
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Vince-0> Hi
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
 * nlsthzn has to get the new GladOS announcer pack for dota 2... too funny
<kbmonkey> there was that other gaming platform... err I cannot remember the name. You can self publish your games there.
<queery> it is meeting tonight right
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> in 5 mins
<kbmonkey> that is correct queery 
<queery> cool
<superfly> kbmonkey: desura?
<kbmonkey> cool indeed :)
<superfly> You can self-publish on Steam too
<kbmonkey> yes it was probably desura, thanks superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<nlsthzn> Desura held much promise
<nlsthzn> bought one game on it...
<nlsthzn> Some RTS about Oil
<kbmonkey> is nuvolari here tonight?
<Kilos> ping him
<kbmonkey> maybe he'll pop in a bit later
<kbmonkey> shall we start just now?
<queery> ok
<kbmonkey> right, let me turn on the hamster in maaz's brain
<queery> can we please keep to max 1 hour
<superfly> I need to get children to bed, so if we start and I register my attendance, then I can be back in about 15 minutes
<kbmonkey> sure thing queery and superfly
<queery> I though the kids go to bed at 8
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA irc meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
 * nlsthzn switches off dota :(
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome
 * superfly exits for the moment
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent McMan Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sure
<kbmonkey> what is dota? ;P
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<captine>  Maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<Maaz> captine: Alrighty
<queery> Maaz, i am Dewald Noeth lord of Gauteng
<Maaz> queery: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Hello everyone and welcome to our Ubuntu ZA irc meeting
 * nlsthzn will one day enlighten kbmonkey in dota when he has shown himself worthy...
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if you'd like to join then announce your name to our robot Maaz by following our lead
<kbmonkey> meanwhile, I'll do the admin bit...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Previous minutes and Admin
<Maaz> Current Topic: Previous minutes and Admin
<kbmonkey> The agenda for tonight can be found at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/645/detail/
<kbmonkey> we have a couple of events to mention
<kbmonkey> and last time we agreed to move the meeting time to 20:30 (I think that was the second time we agreed to that)
<Kilos> yip
<kbmonkey> everyone happy with the time so far?
<queery> so the kids could be put to bed at 8...
<captine> good for me
 * nlsthzn is in bed
<queery> yea that worked...
<kbmonkey> cool!
 * inetpro is happy
<Kilos> and on time
<Kilos> oops
<kbmonkey> the other agenda items from last time spawned event topics, so I won't repeat them here
<inetpro> eh
<nlsthzn> they had kittens
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Event - Software freedom day 2013
<Maaz> Current Topic: Event - Software freedom day 2013
<queery> \rms
<nlsthzn> saw some vids on Youtube looked like a good event
<kbmonkey> I want to thank Vince, Una and William for making this happen on the 21st, for Durban that is
<queery> JHB one was awesome
<Vince-0> so RMS was a bit early for SFD
<kbmonkey> nice queery :)
<queery> yea but the event was one thing
<Vince-0> the Durban talk's video was recorded and will be online eventually
<Kilos> pics
<kbmonkey> there are some pics floating around from SFD, can we get those onto the ubntu-za site?
<queery> depends if we meet the rms requirements heh
<Vince-0> here's a kak one I took from the side-lines
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/IMG_20130906_172543.jpg
<superfly> what about uploading them to Flickr or something and then just linking?
<kbmonkey> ah cool thanks Vince-0 - am keen for the video of RMS to pass that along
<kbmonkey> good idea superfly, they might already be hosted on G+ even
<Vince-0> try archive.org see licensing
<kbmonkey> hmm, okay I cannot load G+ at this time (maxing out at 1KB/s)
<Kilos> ow
<kbmonkey> queery, if you find some pics of the JHB sfd please email them to the list :)
<queery> will see what I can do
<kbmonkey> I'll get what I can from our event and post it on the site at http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> psychicist, you didnt login with maaz did you?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Wesley to post links to SFD pics on http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley to post links to SFD pics on http://ubuntu-za.org/
<kbmonkey> and when the RMS talk video is out a link for it will be found on http://durbanlinux.org.za, correct Vince-0? The dlug mailing list (and Ubuntu list) will probably hear of it first though :)
<Vince-0> yep, UKZN will probably host it as well, it was about 2 hours long with questions from attendees afterward
<kbmonkey> Orsum
<Kilos> hi cmsch login with maaz please
<Kilos> for the records
<kbmonkey> hello cmsch 
<queery> JHB one was covered by LetsTalkGeek, will find out where and how they are sharing it
<kbmonkey> thanks!
<kbmonkey> right, next event...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Event - PyCon ZA in Cape Town 3+4th October - http://za.pycon.org
<Maaz> Current Topic: Event - PyCon ZA in Cape Town 3+4th October - http://za.pycon.org
<cmsch> maaz I am Chris Schoonbee
<Maaz> cmsch: Yessir
<kbmonkey> This sounds amazing, unfortunately I won't be able to join Cape Town for this auspicious event
<kbmonkey> anyone from CT here that will be going?
<Kilos> nice to see some new faces
 * kbmonkey agrees with Kilos 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you lurking?
<kbmonkey> wow PyCon has some heavy hitter sponsors
<kbmonkey> and the site itself is hosted on GitHub and open for pull requests, now that is quite interesting!
<Vince-0> #cpug on shadowfire if I'm not mistaken
<Vince-0> I see their pull request announcements in there all day
<Vince-0> or is it #ctpug
<superfly> kbmonkey: personally I wouldn't grace the site with the time
<superfly> Vince-0: #ctpug on Atrum
<Vince-0> Atrum! Need to add it here
<superfly> kbmonkey: I won't be there, but I'll see if I can find someone else who is
<kbmonkey> no worries superfly, was just poking around :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic House4Hack KZN meet up on Thursday (TBC)
<Maaz> Current Topic: House4Hack KZN meet up on Thursday (TBC)
<kbmonkey> I thought to just mention this as there is some cross-over interest
<queery> didn't know there was a H4H in kzn
<kbmonkey> as far as I know the new venue is to be confirmed, 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: durban area?
<Vince-0> their site is in disrepair: http://kzn.house4hack.co.za/
<Vince-0> mail-list here: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/kznhouse4hack
<kbmonkey> ah thanks Vince-0 ! I was looking for that
<kbmonkey> there we go, a short plug for those interested :)
<Vince-0> a more permanent venue will be great, house 3d printer to learn on
<Vince-0> maybe some hacker coffee binge events
<kbmonkey> indeed!
<kbmonkey> I feel very terse tonight :p
<queery> please post it on the ubuntu-za site and on ubuntu loco events
<queery> as soon as it is confirmed
<superfly> if anyone needs access or wants to know if we can expand the site, please don't hesitate to contact me
<superfly> PM me if you want my e-mail address
<kbmonkey> right, also I believe there is a H4H KZN site coming. 
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic GNU / Linux studies
<Maaz> Current Topic: GNU / Linux studies
<kbmonkey> oh thanks again superfly, for getting the studies site back up - you truly are a miracle worker
<queery> *someone was listening at the RMS talks
<superfly> kbmonkey: heh. Apache was just moaning because I removed some old cruft and forgot to remove the apache config too
<kbmonkey> magespawn prompted us to take the studies up again
<kbmonkey> the site is at http://linux-studies.za.net
<Kilos> and our chat channel is at #linux-studies
<kbmonkey> and it says meets are Friday evenings. realistically not everyone will be doing that on a Friday evening, so for the whole of the weekend just come pop into the freenode channel #linux-studies for talk on the LPI material
<kbmonkey> I believe we are going for the chapter on partitioning and installing CentOS next
<kbmonkey> (but you may use any other distro for the most parts)
<Vince-0> so the goal there is to get through LPI1 course entirely?
<kbmonkey> that is the goal for some
<kbmonkey> the rest also just want to learn, even if you do not plan to write the exams
<kbmonkey> hmm, magespawn is not online tonight
<Kilos> yeah new job is tiring him out
<kbmonkey> shame man
<Kilos> heel get used to it, syas maybe 6 months then things will settle down
<Kilos> says
<kbmonkey> right, events I have left out?
<queery> what about release parties
<queery> anyone willing to organise some?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Ubuntu 13.10 release parties
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu 13.10 release parties
<inetpro> when is the release date again?
<kbmonkey> gee, I am not sure about that
<superfly> sometime in October? :-P
<kbmonkey> ^ that XD
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> usually nearer the end of the month
<queery> don't see an official one yet
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<queery> oh October 17th
<queery> but we can alway schedual it a week or 2 later
<kbmonkey> thanks queery 
<queery> kk
<inetpro> that means it will be released before our next meeting?
<kbmonkey> that is 10 days before the next meeting
<inetpro> hmm...
<queery> jip
<queery> still say hild it first weekend in Nov
<queery> enough time to sort the bugs and get repos built
<kbmonkey> that is also possible
<kbmonkey> that will get resolved via the list 
<inetpro> good idea
<queery> jip
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed to plan Ubuntu 13.10 (17 Oct) release parties for the first week in November
<Maaz> Agreed: to plan Ubuntu 13.10 (17 Oct) release parties for the first week in November
<kbmonkey> if it comes down to some folks wanting to have one sooner, then all the better 
<kbmonkey> heck, two parties is better than one
<kbmonkey> is/are
<queery> jip
<inetpro> arr
<kbmonkey> magic
<queery> huh?
<kbmonkey> well I think that is our meeting
<queery> cool
<kbmonkey> 1 hour as requested :)
<Kilos> thanks kbmonkey and all who attended
<kbmonkey> hang on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic closing and elect next chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing and elect next chair
 * Kilos votes kbmonkey 
<Kilos> just keep the sight working
<kbmonkey> yessir
<inetpro> +1 for kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Have anything to add? All is welcome to speak up. And elect the next meeting chair
 * queery seconds
<kbmonkey> cool bananas - thanks all for your time 
<Kilos> lets give him some karma
<Kilos> Maaz, kbmonkey ++
<queery> Maaz, kbmonkey ++
<Vince-0> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to chair the next meeting (28 Oct)
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the next meeting (28 Oct)
<kbmonkey> Rocktober
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-09-23-18-34-54.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-09-23-18-34-54.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-09-23-18-34-54.html
<queery> dankie en good night
<kbmonkey> gn queery 
<Kilos> cheers queery see you th3 28th
<queery> nag almal
<cmsch> cheers everyone. thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> making the next agenda link now
<kbmonkey> thanks for staying tuned cmsch 
<Kilos> thanks for the visit cm
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> cmsch, you welcome to visit here anytime
<Kilos> or all the time
<Kilos> some of us live here
<cmsch> thanks Kilos: Will do so
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you sorted the centos install prob yet?
<Kilos> i gotta fix a broken/crashed kde
 * Kilos hides
<kbmonkey> righto, the next agenda link is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/666/detail/
<kbmonkey> how appropriate for the hallows eve month
<kbmonkey> Kilos, hide from that kde! quick! he he
<Kilos> no hiding from fly and pro
<Kilos> they said dont fiddle there
<kbmonkey> I'll research the qemu a bit on that issue. I can always fall back on software emulation...
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: try LXC (Linux Containers?)
<Vince-0> if you're trying some VMs for dev and tests take a look at Proxmox - easy front end distro for KVM + OpenVZ 
<kbmonkey> I have an unused HP microserver just sitting here, but for some reason CentOS cant boot off usb - gotta be a spinnign medium :P
<kbmonkey> it does not have a optical drive - murpheys law eh ;)
<Vince-0> ya those microservers don't come wif
<Kilos> what if you use inetbootin kbmonkey 
<Kilos> inet unet i forget
<kbmonkey> cool thanks! I will look into LXC and Proxmox!
<Vince-0> I'm sure I've got a ROM drive lying around here somewhere
<Vince-0> I guess its also easy to run Virtualbox headless with the web front end
<Vince-0> depends on your requirements, OpenVZ and LXC are the most lightweight
<kbmonkey> good idea Kilos. in fact I could probably setup a syslinux boot that loopback mounts the isos. but yeah... voodoo
<Kilos> you have the iso use inetbootin to make it work from a stick
<Kilos> anyway guys. sleep tight
<Vince-0> cya
<kbmonkey> right-o Kilos good night
<Kilos> see ya-all morrow
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: you hackin something tonight?
<kbmonkey> nope Vince-0, I was just trying to install CentOS for the LPI stuff
<Vince-0> ag, well CentOS in a VirtualBox will be a sinch 
<Vince-0> I used Ubuntu on USB with a microserver once - it was kak slow
<Vince-0> switched to the 250gb hdd that came with it
<kbmonkey> oh and I got the plivo and adhearsion pages here, I still need to write up some test apps to see how they integrate. very very interesting stuff
<kbmonkey> I *wish* the boss took up my advice to move to a cross-platform free framework. these would have been perfect.
<Vince-0> it's pretty high level functionality, web progs for telephones is awesome
<Vince-0> I'm reading about Django and web design
<kbmonkey> I think it is time to listed to some Avatar. 
<kbmonkey> Got to love them Swedish Metal
<Vince-0> yoh! Can't say I've given 'em a listen
<superfly> Vince-0: try Pyramid before you try Django
<Vince-0> for front-end noobs?
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: those Swedes are somthing else. See a band called Ghost
<Vince-0> I like The Haunted
<kbmonkey> cool, I'll look them up
<Vince-0> I went to Sweden once, saw Opeth, The Haunted, Children of Bodom and some other scandanavians
<superfly> Vince-0: it totally depends on your templating engine... you could use Jinja2 which is nearly identical to Django's templating, or you could use something like Genshi, which is XML-based, or Mako in which you can do some fancy stuff to make your designer's lives easier
<kbmonkey> isn't Arch Enemy also Swedish
<kbmonkey> wow that is some lineup you saw!
<superfly> Arrrrrrrr! Alestorm!
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: Arch Enemy front-lady is Swedish, the rest of the band are Germans. Metaltown 2009
 * superfly goes out to Ingress for a bit
<Vince-0> cya superfly
<Vince-0> aarrr, falling asleep. bbt
<kbmonkey> yeah, that happens. got my chores done
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-24
<Squirm> morning
<kbmonkey> hallo 0/
<psyatw> hallo kbmonkey
<Vince-0> surp! Braai day and all that
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: you braaing?
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> herrow psyatw
<psyatw> wat is braaidag?
<Vince-0> some heritage day thing people feel the need to spam my social networks with
<psyatw> oh, I see
<Vince-0> like every day is braai day anyways
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Vince-0> surp!
<superfly> Maaz: Vince-0 ++ [ every day is braai day ]
<Vince-0> ya I dunno what all the fuss is about
<Vince-0> pictures of people's vleis isn't exactly pretty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<kbmonkey> sup Vince-0, no am am not braaing, I made a veggie dog though and have a box of strawberries and bananas and apples :p
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> hi superfly, kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> You're not a veggietanarian are you?
<kbmonkey> black mushrooms are good on braii though
<kbmonkey> yebo I am a vegetable! 
<Vince-0> ah! that explains it
<kbmonkey> but admit it, braai day is not about the braai as much as it is about the beer
<Vince-0> yes! and I'm all out of beer
<Vince-0> not very good at planning these things, alcohol is the devil you know
<Vince-0> but I know there's a 6 pack at work I can borrow for this emergency
<kbmonkey> well they say he lives in the bottle but after many years of searching I still have not found the bugger
<Vince-0> better the devil you know
<Vince-0> I'm sussing a braai plan for this eve, might need to accomodate some veggies
<kbmonkey> vegetarians burn pretty well. lol :D
<Vince-0> put foil and oil
<Vince-0> my favorite is those little bags of butternut, corgettie things at Spar with some garlic
<Vince-0> oh and sweet-corn
<Vince-0> hey kbmonkey, if you wanna hear some proper death metal: Devil Driver, Winter Kills album
<kbmonkey> hooray for Devil Driver
<kbmonkey> haven't listened to that in a while
<Vince-0> yes! I'm uploading some pics of me in a Devil Driver pit to show you
<superfly> kbmonkey: how did you make the veggie dog?
<kbmonkey> that is awesome Vince-0 !
<kbmonkey> with Frys sausages superfly 
<kbmonkey> the crumbed burgers are very good
<charl> ein schnitzel?
<charl> oh a crumbed burger
<kbmonkey> ein schnitzel indeed!
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: https://plus.google.com/photos/101611463436696898503/albums/5927173209405573409
<Vince-0> hopefully the fest line-ups are as good next year
<kbmonkey> cool, thanks its loading now!
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, you heard of that cruise ship that is a metal fest?
<Vince-0> 70000 tons of metal?
<kbmonkey> I'll find the details once google loads
<kbmonkey> yeah that
<Vince-0> some pretty sweet line-ups but expensive to get to and nearly impossible to get a ticket
<Vince-0> could fit in like 3 EU fests in 3 weeks for the price
<kbmonkey> that crowd is big at download, dig the action shots! 
<Vince-0> yeah, I lost that camera the following year trying to be up front in an Iron Maiden show
<charl> been playing with prosody yesterday evening
<charl> got it installed, couldn't create an account with registration enabled using kopete but could make an account on the server and then connect using kopete
<charl> federation also worked perfectly, added a user on a different server and could chat no problem
<charl> then tried connecting using centerim and got some really strange error code that seemed to be random
<charl> took a packet sniffer to it and used an unencrypted connection, got some really strange errors being sent around
<nlsthzn> iron maiden <3 would so go to a show if I had a chanvce
<charl> it's a pity prosody uses some xmpp/muc chatroom instead of plain old irc
<charl> bah centerim doesn't even support muc lol
<charl> and btw what is this business with iron "maiden" they are all dudes
<Vince-0> Maaz, define Iron Maiden
<Maaz> Vince-0: iron maiden \i"ron maid"en\, n. An instrument of torture used in the middle ages, consisting of a box large enough to hold a person, often in the shape of a woman, and having multiple sharp spikes on the inside. Called also the {iron maiden of Nuremberg}. [PJC], iron maiden n 1: instrument of torture consisting of a hollow iron frame shaped like the human
<Maaz> body and lined with spikes to impale the victim
<charl> savages on that island
<Vince-0> and the biggest (classic) rock band in the world
<Vince-0> if you get a chance, watch Flight 666 - flippen amazing tour
<charl> no thank you i don't want to go one way to hell
<Vince-0> ha! they're are not evil - their content includes the atrocities of war.
<charl> you call yourself flight 666 that only says one thing to me
<charl> that is one flight i am not going to get on board of
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_the_beast#666
<kbmonkey> that is the first time that Maaz got a definition right ha ha
<kbmonkey> they do put on a good performance, even if their songs are a bit romantic
<Vince-0> POWER metal!
<kbmonkey> the next irc meeting agenda is item 666 :P
<Vince-0> lool, those who reckon the number of the beast
<kbmonkey> loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/666/agenda/add/
<kbmonkey> XD
<charl> well at least now we know where this channel is going...
<charl> :D
<charl> that is actually pretty hilarious i once stood in amsterdam on my way to dublin
<charl> the machine didn't want to read my id card (which was new at the time) so i had to go to the service desk
<charl> i got a ticket literally the number it was 666
 * kbmonkey is not superstitious enough to believe in numerology ;
<Vince-0> Iron Maiden: "Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast for it is a human number its number is six hundred and sixty six."
<charl> then i went to dublin and on my way back the flight was delayed for over an hour due to a bomb threat back at schiphol airport
<kbmonkey> hectic charl 
<Vince-0> lools, that's a good story
<kbmonkey> one is the loneliest number
<Vince-0> what about 0
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Vince-0> it doesn't even have a negative to pair with
<kbmonkey> it's a song
<kbmonkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5ab8BOu4LE
<Vince-0> Blind Melon - 3 is a Magic Number (hippies)
<kbmonkey> perhaps 0 is not a number, but a placeholder
<charl> but, the story doesn't end there
<charl> when i was in dublin i saw a big statue
<charl> photo not taken by me, but: http://i.imgur.com/VMUgf0i.jpg
<charl> the one angel was stepping on a snake: http://i.imgur.com/62XsHgh.jpg
<charl> the other angel was holding a fasces http://i.imgur.com/yhlxEXX.jpg
<Vince-0> conspiracy I tell you
<charl> eh... right
<charl> well these days everything is a conspiracy, pretty much like "cloud"
<kbmonkey> exactly why I wear my tinfoil hat while I sleep
<charl> lol
<charl> paranoid dilusionals again :P
<charl> talking about conspiracies, i heard you south africans are now also getting your own id cards, complete with embedded microchips
<charl> the cards are manufactured by a dutch company which is probably why they look almost identical to ours
<kbmonkey> we are going to be chipped?!
<charl> no in the card bah
 * charl hands kbmonkey a tin foil hat :P
<charl> i have an rfid chip in my passport, in my id card, in my travel card (ov chipkaart), in my staff card for work, etc
<charl> but people are scared that this will lead to an eventual implantable chip which will be the mark of the beast
<Vince-0> in that case I'll take oine
<Vince-0> one*
<kbmonkey> lol Vince-0! yeah that sounds pretty wicked. microchip of the beast. digital evil!
<charl> lol
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> just came to check if all good here
<superfly> kbmonkey: ah yes, we have them too. they're tasty
<nlsthzn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-25
<bduk> Good morning all
<Squirm> ,ormimg
<Squirm> umm
 * Squirm shifts his fingers across
<Squirm> morning
<Symmetria> morning 
<maiatoday> hi lemonxah 
<superfly> morning everyone!
<Symmetria> damnit
<Symmetria> MTN in Kigali bounces up and down more than a whore on pay day
<Squirm> lol Symmetria 
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi lemonxah welcome to ubuntu-za
<lemonxah> thnx
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user?
<lemonxah> yes
<lemonxah> at work and home
<Kilos> cool
<zeref> anybody used puppet: http://puppetlabs.com/puppet/what-is-puppet
<Kilos> has anyone else greeted you yet?
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<lemonxah> greeted me?
<lemonxah> maiatoday, did :)
<Kilos> yeah?
<lemonxah> but she is obligated to
<lemonxah> heh
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hehe why?
<lemonxah> sits next to me ;P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> how come you havent joined us before?
<lemonxah> didn't kow about the channel
<lemonxah> didn't do a /list on freenade
<lemonxah> freenode even
<lemonxah> long lists = !read
<Kilos> this is the friendlieast and most helpful ubuntu channel of them all
<Kilos> aw its so easy to get here
<Kilos> i also struggle with reading lotsa stuff
<Kilos> she most likely has you using a funny irc client too
<lemonxah> i dont stuggle .. i just dont want to
<lemonxah> who maia?
<lemonxah> nah i have always used xchat 
<Kilos> yeah she loves weechat
<Kilos> hehe
<lemonxah> lol
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hmm.. he ran outa space
<Symmetria> wow
<Symmetria> so, there was a fire in a server room here 
<Symmetria> you cannot believe how much soot equipment can suck into it 
<Symmetria> in that environment
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> pcs love collection dust
<Symmetria> kilos lol, forget pcs, try the fan trays in a router that are shoving 40km/hour worth of air through the thing
<Symmetria> sucked in 3mm of thick black soot 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> heh I just spent the last hour trying to clean it and am now looking like a rwandan rather than a white south african because I've turned black ;p
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy wb
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> bduk, hi waars jou vriend
<bduk> Hi kilos hy sukkel bietjie met die tegnologie die laaste tydjie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> gee hom n hammer en bytel
<bduk> weet nie of hy weet wat om met daai tools te doen nie, hy kan dalk die tools breek
<bduk> Lekker aand almal. Huistoe tyd diekant.
<Vince-0> What's this ZA-FREE AGM in the mail-list? Doesn't specify any details
<Kilos> its a goup of guys that started that free internet think a few years back
<Kilos> free computers and free internet is their motto
<Kilos> he used to come on here back then too. now very scarce
<Kilos> methinks his nick is afrodeity
<Vince-0> ah, I'd like to know more about the actual event. No point in RSVPing to it otherwise but I'll contact him directly.
<Vince-0> http://www.siliconcape.com/events/za-fre-agm
<superfly> Vince-0: Beware DRL, he's a bit of a weirdo
<superfly> yo ThatGraemeGuy, how's the new job?
<Kilos> hehe
<confluency> "a bit" is an understatement.
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> we need weirdos to fight for free internet. powers that be dont listen to reason
<confluency> You can be passionate and dedicated without being an irrational nutter.
<confluency> I'm not going to go on about the dude, but you have been warned.
<Kilos> i wonder if he still uses ubuntu and rants about htings
<Kilos> used to be quite funny at times
<Vince-0> I like the nutters
<Vince-0> he links to this http://hubspace.co.za/
<Vince-0> but I check his profiles. It takes all kinds I guess
<Vince-0> including you lot
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> hi zeref nlsthzn 
<nocware> Evening.
<nlsthzn> o/
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<psyatw> goedenavond charl
<psyatw> eller god aften
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> psyatw: hoe gaat het
<psyatw> charl_, het gaat wel goed hier. en met jou?
<psyatw> ik doe nog steeds hetzelfde werk, maar ik heb me gisteren en vandaag ingeschreven voor wat coursera cursussen
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw hows things there
<psyatw> Kilos, it´s going, only two more days of work this week
<psyatw> and over there in za?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> getting lekker warm now
<Kilos> just wish for rain
<psyatw> so I should head over from pl to za soon?
<psyatw> haha, yeah
<psyatw> it barely rains here during summer as well
<charl_> psyatw: leuk joh, excuses voor de trage reactie, ik ben bezig met stamppot maken :P
<Kilos> here in the tvl it use to rain lots in summer but things have changed from 20 years ago
<Kilos> we now classed as a semi arid area
<Kilos> hi charly
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> charl_, haha, ik weet wat je bedoelt, soms ben ik wel wat langer weg om eten klaar te maken :D
<Kilos> that looks better than charl_  with that tail
<psyatw> oh
<Kilos> hanging tail too
<psyatw> how come?
<psyatw> is the climate changing?
<Kilos> yeah its changed lot since i grew up here
<Kilos> just as hot and cold but rain very scarce now
<psyatw> and you live right by the sea
<psyatw> or maybe I´m mistaken
<Kilos> nono im in the highveld in gauteng
<Kilos> it still rains down on the coast, but this in the summer rainfall area where maize and peaches etc grow
<Kilos> natal coast is the home of bananas avocado pears and crayfish
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 2 days, 20 hours, 12 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-09-22 21:51:04 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-09-22 21:51:16 SAST
<Kilos> i got another bug in pc and im sure its in bios. takes like 10 boots before bios sees my drives
<charl_> ok back after eating two plates loaded with stamppot andijvie
<Kilos> what!
<charl_> and half a litre of griesmeel
<Kilos> say that in english
<charl_> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stamppot
<charl_> apparently griesmeel is semolina, didn't know that myself either until now
<charl_> oh and andijvie is endive - learned another thing
<Kilos> sounds lekker
<charl_> i like hutspot too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hutspot
<charl_> yes very good, especially since i add some pesto rosso too for extra flavour
<Kilos> show me again after the first. need to stretch last bit of data
<Kilos> do you like curry?
<charl_> yes very much
<charl_> especially if it is "kareraisu" (japanese curry rice)
<Kilos> google if you get Gold dish vegetable curry there
<Kilos> its wonderful
<Kilos> can eat straight outa the tin
<charl_> ah tin food :(
<charl_> i make all my food fresh
<Kilos> this is worth it
<Kilos> it be very kiff
<Kilos> oh you make your own
<Kilos> do you get rajah curry powder there?
<charl_> no but you can buy a lot of curries where i live from the indian togo
<Kilos> mild and spicy
<charl_> in the albert heijn (big chain store) i also buy cayenne pepper
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> sometimes you can also buy them fresh
<charl_> i throw that on about everything
<Kilos> you dont have za shops?
<Kilos> ah you like hot
<charl_> you get some really nice indian / thai microwave dishes there too
<charl_> yes i eat _very_ hot
<Kilos> i love indian foods
<Kilos> dont you have za shops there
<Kilos> aus has many
<charl_> if an actual indian tells you you like it hot then you passed the test :P
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> eh, south african shops? in nl never heard of it
<charl_> you get a lot of indian restaurants here too, but dutch people mostly go for turkish food
<psyatw> there is indian food here too, but not surinamese indian like at home
<charl_> turkish food you can buy almost everywhere
<Kilos> ah
<psyatw> charl_ knows what I´m talking about :P
<charl_> :)
<charl_> yeah surinamese food is good food
<psyatw> some of the best influences came together in that country
<psyatw> so the food culture is pretty unique
<Kilos> charl_, you are where?
<charl_> yes we don't have that much good food of our own so we bring in everything from the other countries :D
<Kilos> nl
<charl_> yes east-netherlands
<charl_> next to the german border
<psyatw> :D
<Kilos> so you dont get pronutro either?
<Kilos> shame
<charl_> no idea what that is
<charl_> oh it's cereal
<charl_> we do have cereals so there is probably something similar
<Kilos> yeah wonderful. can be fed to anything. very healthy
<Kilos> http://www.myfitnesspal.com/nutrition-facts-calories/pronutro
<charl_> hehe watching first episode of marvels agents of shield, what a load of nonsense
<charl_> i could never get myself into this kind of thing
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> ah~~
<Cantide> i may be in PTA again soon!
<Kilos> what you coming up for?
<Cantide> got my visa issuance number
<Cantide> so i need to get myself to the embassy to get my visa
<Kilos> aha
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> looks like i will be off soon!
<Cantide> it's all coming together
<Kilos> big schlep getting visas sorted
<Cantide> nyeah
<Cantide> well, the hard work is done
<Cantide> now it's just getting everything together and going :)
<superfly> Cantide: which country?
<Kilos> good
<superfly> South Korea?
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> got my job sorted, visa almost sorted..
<Cantide> after getting the visa, i'll get my ticket and then be off :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> take a lappy to class then we can question them
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> that might not be acceptable during class
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> but i can always bring a friend or two onto IRC if they visit my apartment
<Kilos> ohi cocooncrash hows things your end?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> cool lemonxah_ you here inna darktime too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal lemonxah Spaceghost 
<lemonxah> lo
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> good afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hehe you also deurmekaar like the pro
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Squirm> morning
<Xethron> Hello Kilos 
<Xethron> Hello superfly 
<Kilos> hi Squirm psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<superfly> hi Xethron, how goes?
<Xethron> good good and there?
<superfly> Well thanks.
<Kilos> wb mazal wat sukkel jy so?
<mazal> Hallo oom Kilos 
<mazal> Ag ek is so gatvol vir die kamtige goeie moderne osse
<Kilos> waarmee sukkel jy man
<mazal> Alewig iets wat nie werk nie , of werk en volgende dag ophou werk vir geen rede nie
<Kilos> op 12.04?
<mazal> Currently my pc refuse to see any pc on the network , including myself
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> 12.04 64bit , updated till today
<mazal> When going to "Browse network" in nautilus I see nothing
<Kilos> not router probs?
<mazal> My own pc and a 2nd pc ( also 12.04) on the same network connected to a router and using dhcp
<mazal> Router is fine as I have internet access
<Kilos> ya but isnt it blocking this pc?
<Kilos> the inbuild firewall or the settings
<Kilos> try go into it from this pc
<superfly> mazal: do you have smb-common installed?
<superfly> and smb-client?
<mazal> Lemme see hang on
<mazal> Quickets way to see that ?
<superfly> mazal: remember, Windows implements TCP/IP on top of NetBEUI (the most arcane way to do things) which is why it can see all the other Windows machines on a network
<mazal> quickest even ?
<Kilos> hehe i look in synaptic
<superfly> mazal: erm, aptitude search smb-common
<superfly> (or is it "samba-common")
<superfly> mazal: so all the Windows machines broadcast themselves over NetBEUI
<mazal> samba-common installed yes
<superfly> and the Linux boxes, which do things the sane way, don't see the Windows boxes
<mazal> smb-client no , I have a libsmbclient
<mazal> I assume that's it
<superfly> that'll do
<mazal> Yesterday we saw each other on the network and accessed samba share
<mazal> Now we can't see my pc
<mazal> Nothing was added , except java
<mazal> Can't even see myself :-(
<mazal> Tried re-installing samba , but didn't help
<Kilos> smb-client must be installed too
<mazal> it is
<Kilos> i even have it here
<mazal> libsmbclient
<Kilos> no man not only the lib
<Kilos> smb-client
<mazal> " no package named smb-client "
<mazal> That's what ubuntu says
<Kilos> smbclient
<mazal> Already installed
<Kilos> you have the routers http addy?
<mazal> Only ip
<mazal> On it now , what is there that can affect it ?
<Kilos> you need to read the book. i forget all the stuff in there
<Kilos> most likely some setting is disabled
<Kilos> maybe a power cut or something and settings werent saved
<mazal> I seriously doubt the router can affect samba
<mazal> It is ging ip's and access correctly
<mazal> giving
<Kilos> i dunno then
<Kilos> need expert help
<mazal> Can ping both pc's visa versa
<mazal> Problem now is , with " browse network " not showing any pc's I don't know how to access my samba share :-(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what did you do differently from yesterday
<mazal> Nothing
<mazal> Stupid crap software that just stop working for nothing
<Kilos> was pc connected all the time?
<mazal> Nope , is shut down at night
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<mazal> yep
<Kilos> when i have probs i use synaptic to reinstall everything in the prob area
<Kilos> type smbclient in and reinstall them all and watch
<Kilos> maybe one package has a broken file somewhere
<mazal> re-installed again , still the same
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Ok so what is the non-nautilus way to access a samba share ?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/50197/cannot-connect-to-samba-share-from-nautilus
<Kilos> is that your prob
<mazal> Nope , that guy can see pc's and shares , my nautilus sees nothing , not even a pc name
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, google nautilus cant see other pcs or shares on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "12.04 - Why I cannot see network shares on nautilus? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/263467/why-i-cannot-see-network-shares-on-nautilus :: "nautilus - share folders between two Ubuntu 12.04 machines - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/176248/share-folders-between-two-ubuntu-12-04-machines :: "12.04 - Can't see other computer on network -
<Maaz> Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/198660/cant-see-other-computer-on-network :: "…
<Kilos> someone else must have had the prob
<mazal> I found the prob oom Kilos 
<mazal> Lemme show you
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<mazal> in etc/samba/smb.conf there is this line :
<mazal> interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth2
<mazal> It was
<mazal> interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wrong socket
<mazal> My interface magically changed from eth0 to eth2
<Kilos> well done
<mazal> From yesterday
<Kilos> but how did it work yesterday
<mazal> So I changed that in smb.conf , now it works
<Kilos> well done
<mazal> So now the question is , why did my interface name change from eth0 to eth2 today ?
<tumbleweed> did you change your network card?
<mazal> And what sets that ?
<mazal> Nope tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<mazal> K I see thanx , 4 defined there
<mazal> How am I gonna remember this file
<bduk> Morning evryone
<Kilos> save it on desktop
<mazal> So that file binds the interface name to the mac adress upon boot-up yes ?
<mazal> Shees I even did adress reserving on my router to try and find the problem :-P
<mazal> Oom Kilos ek is nou ten volle terug op 12.04 en het nou uiteindelik 'n install soos ek wou hê. 1 External drive wat ek op al 3 my pc's mee werk
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> weet jy hoekom dit vergeet het van eth0 mazal ?
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Logika sê vir my hoekom , daar meer as een entry in daai file van my is
<mazal> Ek werk op meer as een pc met die install , MAAR , vanaf gister tot nou toe was ek net op die een pc. Dan moes hy gister ook nie gewerk het nie
<mazal> Ek sal nou maar elke keer net gou kyk wat my interface name is en smb.conf edit en restart vir die dag
<Kilos> kan die router die interface naam verander?
<mazal> Nope linuc doen dit
<mazal> linux even
<mazal> Hy het al 3 verskillende kaarte in die file ( die 3 verskillende pc's wat die install op werk)
<Kilos> sommer op sy uie?
<Kilos> of nm
<mazal> Ja op sy eie , hy dink dis nuwe kaart wat install is
<Kilos> eie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> BV op die pc sal nou elke keer eth2 wees , want die pc se mac adress point soontoe , die router het geen effek op dit nie
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> eth0 en 1 het ander macs in , ek neem aan een is my pc by die huis en die ander een is my laptop
<Kilos> dit gee net ip adresse
<mazal> Maak als lekker sin , behalwe vir dat hy gister gewerk het , hy moes gister ook nie gewerk het nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> se dankie vit die wandel bossie
<Kilos> hy baie slim
<mazal> Jy sien , elke keer as linux 'n nuwe kaart sien dan dink hy dis nuwe kaart wat install is en gaan sit sy mac adress en nuwe interface naam in daai file.
<mazal> Linux lyk my kannie default na net 1 kaart toe nie
<mazal> Hy gaan clear nie die huidige entry nie , maar gaan skryf 'n nuwe een met nuwe interface naam
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Dis hoe dit vir my lyk anyway
<mazal> Mens kan sekerlik die vorige entries gaan uithaal en jou huidige mac by eth0 insit. Ek dink dit sal werk ook
<mazal> Maar dis net opsie as mens kaart vervang het. Vir my is dit nie opsie nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> So nou het ek uiteindelik 'n "raoming os" soos ek wou hê , maar nou is daar weer ander issue :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> So elke keer wat ek samba nodig het moet ek either die smb.conf gaan edit met daai huidige pc se interface naam , of daai interface file en macs rondskuif. Ek sal die eerste opsie doen , makliker en viniger
<mazal> En dit sal ook net nodig wees as ek samba by 'n ander pc as die een nodig het. As ek hom net hier gebruik kan dit so bly
<Kilos> wel darem weet jy nou waar om te soek
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Wat my nou worry is wat anders bind na interface name toe
<mazal> Want dit als sal dan ook nie werk nie
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Weet oom dalk waar lê apache se config file ?
<superfly> anyone else on Afrihost?
<Kilos> nee mazal ek dom met al daai goed
<Kilos> weet net waar is /var/cache/apt/archives
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> Ja nee ek soek my ook gewoonlik flou
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Vince-0> we going to the House4Hack KZN venue tonight!
<Kilos> whew you get home quick Vince-0 
<Vince-0> yes indeed! It is the best part of my day
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Good evening
<superfly> hey magespawn, how goes?
 * superfly eyes Mezenir
<smile> Bye, good night! :)
<magespawn> Good and yourself superfly
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos i will be back soon and i am loving opera on my tablet
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> magespawn: yep, all good here
<superfly> magespawn: how's the new job going?
<magespawn> Hectic, and only officially start full time next Tuesday
<magespawn> Good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-27
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Xethron tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> ohi psychicist 
<Kilos> oh my scared him away
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kilos> morning inetpro als goed?
<Kilos> hi aquarat Vince-0 psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> good morning inetpro
<psyatw> hi aquarat
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<inetpro> Kilos: all good thanks, and there?
<inetpro> psyatw: hi
<Kilos> good ty inetpro waiting for the 1st to put data
<Kilos> then i can get kde again
<Kilos> dunno if i should try debian kde
<Kilos> is debian kde easier to use than buntu kde
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see the latest SIM-SONKE special?
<inetpro> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/simsonke/
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> 2+1 is the same
<Kilos> i dont fone
<inetpro> yep this is just a nice cheap deal for normal voice calls
<Kilos> yeah good deal for fone users
<inetpro> about time that we see this kind of a deal
<Kilos> yeah looks like things are getting better slowly
<inetpro> mobile voice calls in this country are ridiculously overpriced 
<Kilos> just need to get 5g data for R149 then im smiling
<inetpro> no that is still too much
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> 10GB for R99 would be much better
<Kilos> oh ya of course
<Kilos> push them
<Kilos> you didnt answer the debian kde question
<Kilos> i crashed my kubuntu with kde4.11
<inetpro> I'm happy with Kubuntu as is
<Kilos> yeah ill install again. i forgot how i got 4.11 to work so gave up
 * inetpro sticks to LTS releases
<inetpro> leading edge = bleeding edge
<Kilos> lol yeah im bleeding
<Kilos> so sad that 4.11 was lekker
 * inetpro has work to do and can not afford to keep running all the time just to stay on top of the latest and greatest
<Kilos> yeah, havent you caught up yet?
<inetpro> no man, I mean even the releases that happen every six months is way to much for me
<Kilos> hi lemonxah say hi to maia for me please
<Kilos> oh ya
<lemonxah> will do Kilos 
<inetpro> and some people want even quicker releases than that
<inetpro> those that talk about rolling releases
<inetpro> it's madness in my eyes
<Kilos> if 14.04 isnt better with unity im gonna just use this 12.04 unity and then go only kubuntu
<inetpro> obviously, each man for his self
<inetpro> those that want the frequent releases can have it
<inetpro> but /me is happy with the LTS cycle
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> there's room for everyone in this circus
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> how you settling in?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so far so good :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't broken anything yet
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what stays online?
<Kilos> you just been showing away
<ThatGraemeGuy> lots of induction stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> just now getting to server access and helping out with tickets
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> sigh coupla hours no power
<Kilos> double sigh another power cut then a boot to initramfs>
<Kilos> thank heavens for maverick and fsck -f
 * Kilos looks around the morgue
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> all dead here
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> who else is dead?
<Kilos> looks like everyone
<psychicist> I‌ guess they need to reincarnate
<Kilos> or global warming has stalled their brains
<psychicist> but how can we make that happen?
<Kilos> start a war
<Kilos> i forget what they call them
<psychicist> a jihad
<Kilos> no man a war between geeks
<Kilos> then everyone wakes and argues
<Kilos> flame?
<psychicist> yes
<psychicist> a flamewar
<Kilos> ah
<psychicist> but I'd rather have a war with those weapons like in unreal tournament 2004 or whatever is newer
<Kilos> what weapons
<psychicist> you know like these flamethrowers and bioweapons
<psychicist> powerful stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Hoi Kilos :)
<smile> Kilos: het was koud vanmorgen ;)
<Kilos> dit was koud vanoggend
<Kilos> was lekker here
<smile> ja :p
<smile> wie fiel degrees? :p
<Kilos> 19°c
<Kilos> 33°c max
<Kilos> wie fiel degrees?=hoe veel grade
<Kilos> i think
<smile> :p
<smile> ja :p
<smile> vanoggend 7°C :p
<Kilos> you forgetting your afrikaans hey'
<Kilos> i go crash now. night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-28
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly all good there?
<superfly> pretty much
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> I am fine... @ work and would rather be home to be able to watch the rugby :/
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> not so bad... 
<Kilos> ya thats life i spose
<Kilos> we should beat them ausies
<nlsthzn> if we can beat them and get 4 tries then the series is on vs NZ
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> ich bin kaput
<charl_> i just arrived this morning back from munich
<Kilos> what made you kaput
<Kilos> travelling?
<charl_> octoberfest ist total verrückt
<charl_> *oktoberfest
<Kilos> you sposed to use trains not run
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> oh well, self inflicted punishment
<charl_> yes i took the train from the netherlands all the way to munchen hauptbahnhof
<charl_> theresienwiese is very close to the station (walking distance)
<charl_> took two overnight trains
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> arrived 7 in the morning and left at 10 in the evening
<charl_> hotels are almost impossible to come by in munich at the moment
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> i sat in the Hacker-Pschorr tent
<charl_> it's funny because it contains the word "hacker"
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> in the hacker-tent hahaha http://www.hacker-pschorr.com/en/oktoberfest/hacker-tent
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> Hi there
<charl_> hi captine 
<captine> hi there
<charl_> how's it going
<charl_> ok photos uploaded http://imgur.com/a/z5TcB
<charl_> there are a bunch that were taken in hannover too at the start
<charl_> i traveled through hannover
<magespawn> Good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<Kilos> we won nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I saw uncle Kilos ... but we needed one more try :/
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> Hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> if they only get 4 points against argentina then we even
<nlsthzn> then they are 4 points ahead...
<nlsthzn> if they got bonus point they are now 5 points ahead
<nlsthzn> alo magespawn 
<Kilos> the comms okes just said if they get for we just need to beat them but if they get 5 we then need to win with bonus
<Kilos> hows things magespawn 
<magespawn> Busy and you Kilos? Bit chilly tonight.
<Kilos> im cruising ty. temp lekker here
<nlsthzn> all depends on what they do in the next game uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lets hope
<magespawn> Actually had to get the fleece out, and I am trying Kali
<nlsthzn> lol me watching smite and kali is a character in it... I was like oO
<magespawn> Lol
<magespawn> Nope does not work, it is the 64 iso and i need the 32
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> Not a waste though, have it for the future
<Kilos> oh you got a cold front over you magespawn 
<Kilos> and rain
<magespawn> Yup, noot much rain though,  need more
<magespawn> S/noot/not
<Kilos> gonna be gone tomorrow
<magespawn> Apparently durban is also wet, so we might get more of that
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Guest6157> hi guys, I have the weirdest problem on 12.04 server. I have setup the server as an Internet gateway/fw with a proxy service. The weird problem is that I can connect perfectly from the fw to anywhere and I can ping from internal pc's to anywhere but as soon as I try to pull down real data it just hangs. Anyone out there with this experience?
<Tonberry_> can the firewall pull real data?
<Guest6157> Yup firewall can connect anywhere and pull any data.
<Guest6157> Here is an example to highlight the problem...
<Guest6157> I telnet to pop server at Afrihost from the gateway/fw and I connect and retr a message
<Guest6157> When I telnet from internal pc to the same pop server I connect fine.
<Guest6157> I type in user and pass and even list all the messages - no prob
<Guest6157> I retr a 900byte message - no problem
<Guest6157> When I try to retrieve a 14kb message it just hangs
<Guest6157> Any ideas? This is really wierd
<Tonberry_> does http work?
<Guest6157> I have masquerading turned on in iptables on ppp0 (i'm originating the pppoe from the fw)
<Guest6157> ALl protocols suffer the same problem. If I http via the proxy - no problem
<Guest6157> If I bypass the proxy it just hangs after the initial connection setup (about 4 packets each way)
<Tonberry_> wireshark/tcpdump showing anything interesting?
<Guest6157> Nothing I can figure, here is the dump with a telnet on port 80
<Guest6157> root@gateway:~# tcpdump -n -i ppp0 port 80 and host www.perfecthideaways.co.za tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode listening on ppp0, link-type LINUX_SLL (Linux cooked), capture size 65535 bytes 21:02:48.135726 IP 197.242.144.109.80 > 105.236.125.92.52397: Flags [S.], seq 985820861, ack 3455156208, win 14480, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 3833888364 ecr 6018902,nop,wscale 7], length 0 21
<Guest6157> 21:02:48.135921 IP 105.236.125.92.52397 > 197.242.144.109.80: Flags [.], ack 1, win 115, options [nop,nop,TS val 6018911 ecr 3833888364], length 0 21:02:49.134833 IP 197.242.144.109.80 > 105.236.125.92.52397: Flags [S.], seq 985820861, ack 3455156208, win 14480, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 3833889364 ecr 6018911,nop,wscale 7], length 0
<Tonberry_> pastebin might be a better medium for this
<Guest6157> OK :) you gonna have to help me - my first time on IRC
<Tonberry_> http://slexy.org or something similar.
<Tonberry_> Paste it there and paste the url here.
<Guest6157> http://slexy.org/raw/s21ZYC3JBv
<Guest6157> I ran a tcpdump on the inside interface as well and it is (afaik) the same 
<Guest6157> I have checked the MTU's on interfaces incl ppp
<Guest6157> No mtu limit set in etc/ppp/options
<Tonberry_> have you tried pings with large lengths?
<Guest6157> Yup 5k pings run fine but obviously take a little longer to come back
<Tonberry_> no other strange iptables rules that could start dropping packets?
<Guest6157> Just ran a 15k ping and runs fine - it gets chopped into 20 packets - but all normal
<Guest6157> I am running my own simple iptables rules to firewall the thing.
<Guest6157> I am running the exact same rules on the orginal fw - this one is the replacement
<Tonberry_> then i am out of ideas
<Guest6157> hmmm, your comment made me ahve another look and I see some of the rules were using eth1 - not eth3 of outside if
<Guest6157> let em test quick
<magespawn> Rubber duck.
<Guest6157> shoot that broke it - need to check out where the break is
<Guest6157> OK, it reinstated the port 80 block to enforce proxy use
<superfly> Guest6157: for a light-weight firewall that is easy to configure, I recommend Arno's IP Tables Firewall, it's in the repos
<superfly> Guest6157: it does NAT, forwarding, etc.
<Guest6157> problem still exactly the same -- any ideas?
<Tonberry_> anything odd in kernel logs?
<Guest6157> I'll take a look - at the risk of security I have posted the rules in case you guys can see something schupit - http://slexy.org/raw/s20Vcz8JKq
<Guest6157> nothing popping up in kern logs
<Guest6157> Here is something interesting - when I download a 1039byte email I see this
<Guest6157> 21:51:43.264805 IP 197.242.144.109.110 > 105.236.125.92.35805: Flags [P.], seq 1161:2220, ack 73, win 114, options [nop,nop,TS val 3836823444 ecr 6752746], length 1059
<Guest6157> You see the 1059 byte packet
<Guest6157> When I download a 4542byte email I see this
<Tonberry_> iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<Guest6157> 21:52:25.929352 IP 197.242.144.109.110 > 105.236.125.92.35805: Flags [P.], seq 6564:6782, ack 82, win 114, options [nop,nop,TS val 3836866111 ecr 6763413], length 218
<Tonberry_> what happens with that one if you change it to eth3?
<Guest6157> Only a 218 byte packet followed by ack 2220bytes
<Guest6157> Hmm let me see why that is there
<Guest6157> That rule is supposed to only allow 'state' traffic inbound to inside interface
<Tonberry_> you already have iptables -t filter -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Tonberry_> higher up
<Guest6157> hmmm, let me delete and see
<Tonberry_> I don't think it should make a difference but then again your setup should work
<Guest6157> Ya that didn't change anything
<Guest6157> It is almost certainly got to do with the packet size
<Tonberry_> yeah that is weird
<Tonberry_> why does it ack for so much data?
<Guest6157> Good point, let me see the packets going out before they get to the fw
<Guest6157> Same packets inside (pc interface) and outside (ppp0)
<Guest6157> The packet with length 218 is returning packet from the server
<Guest6157> Let's see what the packets direct from the gateway look like
<Guest6157> Here is the comparison between the pc and the fw downloading the same email message using retr
<Guest6157> http://slexy.org/raw/s20wXm94lw
<Guest6157> This is the first packet coming back from the pop server (fw connection)
<Guest6157> 22:27:04.181099 IP 197.242.144.109.110 > 105.236.125.92.38959: Flags [.], seq 1:1441, ack 9, win 114, options [nop,nop,TS val 3838944325 ecr 7553708], length 1440
<Tonberry_> it looks like the pc is only getting the very last packet
<Guest6157> This is the first packet coming back from the server (pc inside)
<Guest6157> 22:19:54.266592 IP 197.242.144.109.110 > 10.1.1.6.35807: Flags [P.], seq 5625:5843, ack 73, win 114, options [nop,nop,TS val 3838422348 ecr 7152511], length 218
<Tonberry_> is this the same connections as seen from the server and pc?
<Tonberry_> or is this the pc attempting it and the server attempting it?
<Guest6157> This is seperate connections
<Guest6157> But I think you are onto something because the serial nos don;t line up
<Tonberry_> the pc also ack 1281 twice
<Tonberry_> looks like it trying to go for a fast retransmit
<Tonberry_> acks*
<Tonberry_> still looks a lot like a mtu issue
<Tonberry_> what happens when you force the ppp device mtu to 500
<Tonberry_> ?
<Tonberry_> what is the MTU on your internal network interfaces?
<Tonberry_> eth3 if I understand your server correctly
<Guest6157> can't force a higher mtu on the ppp interface - can only set the max limit but it will auto negotiate a lower one if it feels needs to
<Tonberry_> the default is lower than 500?
<Guest6157> both phys interfaces have 1500 mtu - let me check the ppp settings again
<Guest6157>          inet addr:105.236.125.92  P-t-P:105.236.10.129  Mask:255.255.255.255           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<Tonberry_> I think its worth a try to test with a lower mtu on the ppp interface
<Tonberry_> ip link set dev ppp? mtu 500
<Tonberry_> or something similar
<Tonberry_> 500 is usually small enough to keep anything happy
<Guest6157> Oh you think I should bring it down? Let me do that
<Tonberry_> to me it looks like the large packets go missing, if the MTU is smaller then the server should only respond with packets that it thinks will fit the MTU
<Guest6157> # Set the MTU [Maximum Transmit Unit] value to <n>. Unless the peer # requests a smaller value via MRU negotiation, pppd will request that # the kernel networking code send data packets of no more than n bytes # through the PPP network interface.
<Guest6157> ifconfig still shows MTU 1492 on PPP0
<Guest6157> I'm trying the connection
<Guest6157> When I download 4542byte message the first return packet seen on ppp0 is seq no 4345:4563 (218 bytes) - I think it is the last packet for some reason as you said
<Tonberry_> try running 
<Tonberry_> ip link set dev ppp0 mtu 500
<Tonberry_> while the connection is active
<Guest6157> Why would it be withholding those packets?
<Tonberry_> and see if that makes any difference to the mtu/packets
<Tonberry_> something has to be dropping them for some reason
<Tonberry_> mmm
<Guest6157> Yup I'll try but it's not like I'm seeing the packets and then they are getting chopped. I just never see them
<Tonberry_> an interface somewhere that refuses to fragment packets?
<Tonberry_> my theory is that with a low enough MTU there should never be any big packets sent to you
<Tonberry_> also in the cases it does work the final packet is 242 bytes while in the not working cases it is 218
<Tonberry_> so the packets that do not get through have to be bigger
<Guest6157> 1st packet back from server still seq 4586:4804 (218 bytes)
<Tonberry_> ok
<Guest6157> I noticed that this packet acks seq 65 which is the last packet from the pc - so no missing packets
<Tonberry_> ok try lower the MTU of the pc
<Guest6157> OK that may bring up something - just before we do that I'm going to increase the snap len to catch the whole packet and dig in the contents to see if the 1st outgoing packet is different
<Tonberry_> ok
<Tonberry_> try allowing inbound icmp fragment packets in iptables
<Guest6157> It is still the last packet that comes back (although trancated to 218 bytes as you say) but the data is the almost last words form the email
<Guest6157> Good point on the icmp - let me see if those packets are coming back or going to the server)
<Guest6157> I looked at the raw packet data and it has some differences but I cannot tell what - let me see if I can interpret with tcpdump
<Tonberry_> you could try saving it to pcap and opening the capture with wireshark
<Guest6157> Not familiar with wireshark (is it gui?) 
<Tonberry_> yes
<Guest6157> But I have looked through using some tcpdump options to give ASCII printout
<Guest6157> Can;t see anything useful in the outgoing packet
<Tonberry_> you can use it to capture packets directly or view pre captured packets
<Guest6157> I'll put it on slexy
<Tonberry_> i suspect your ISP has a router somewhere that drops packets instead of fragmenting them
<Guest6157> Yes but how would that explain the packets working fine when originating from the fw
<Tonberry_> the ppp device has a slightly lower mtu than the ethernet device
<Guest6157> From the network pov it is the same IP address
<Tonberry_> so when the firewall directly negotiates the tcp connection it tells the server the MTU of the interface it is using
<Guest6157> we dropped the mtu to 500 so there should be no fragementation
<Tonberry_> when the pc does negotiates it tells the server its mtu is 1500
<Tonberry_> an for some reason the usual fragmentation/mtu discovery is not picking this up and fixing it
<Guest6157> Wait, we dropped the mtu of the ppp int - which means all internal packets will be fragmented
<Tonberry_> thats my best guess
<Guest6157> we should drop the mtu of the internal if
<Tonberry_> that could work
<Guest6157> and put the ppp back to max
<Tonberry_> you could also try something like http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.cookbook.mtu-mss.html
<Guest6158> Hey Tonberry_ you still there - I think all the messing around dropped my login
<Guest6158> I implemented the iptables hack but did not have an effect
<Tonberry_> ah, any luck so far?
<Guest6158> the MTU on the internal interface to 500 also didn;t work
<Guest6158> if I send you the raw packets could you push them through wireshark and see if anything jumps out at you?
<Tonberry_> i could have a look
<Guest6158> Gonna need some pointers again - whats the best way?
<Tonberry_> mmm, good question
<Guest6158> you can text/whatsapp me your email on 0828881734
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-29
<magespawn> Good night all
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Vince-0_> surp! IRL coffee time
<charl_> hi Vince-0_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<Vince-0_> kiff bru
<Vince-0_> (jokes) 
<Vince-0_> I kinda just got up
<charl_> good time - half past 11 - i was up around 10
<Vince-0_> I was watching Band of Brothers into the early hours
<charl_> googling...
<charl_> wb Vince-0 
<charl_> is it a war series?
<Vince-0> yep, 2001 I think
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> hmmm not too crazy about war related stuff
<charl_> it's a little too personal for me
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Vince-0> Spielberg, Tom Hanks produced
<charl_> must be good then i guess, maybe i'll give it a shot
<Vince-0> yep, 2nd episode they invade Normandy by air
<charl_> lol
<Vince-0> find a German soldier who was born in the US and kill them all
<charl_> my grandparents were involved in that war so i don't like it
<Vince-0> war is kak yar
<charl_> one of my grandfathers were taken to germany to work in a factory
<charl_> the other was put in a concentration camp
<charl_> one of my grandmothers was left in a region where there was no food, known as the hungry winter
<Vince-0> I'm also playing Company of Heros 2 - 
<Vince-0> as the Russians from the German invasion
<charl_> googling...
<Vince-0> pretty gruesome stuff
<charl_> oh a real time strategy?
<Vince-0> yep
<charl_> nice
<Vince-0> I like RTS
<Vince-0> but they go deep on the personal struggles
<charl_> i couldn't play it :(
<charl_> i saw this movie last year: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1996310/
<charl_> that was about the limit of what i could take
<Vince-0> yep seen that
<charl_> the problem is, i know these people, they live here a few KM from me across the border
<charl_> so it gets a little personal :)
<charl_> for you people down south i guess it's different
<Vince-0> yep its a disgusting thing, war
<Vince-0> I'm far removed from any of that
<charl_> for me it's too real
<Vince-0> My dad went to prison because he didn't want to join the army here
<charl_> do you know theo de raadt?
<Vince-0> but the history and computer games on the subject facinate me.
<Vince-0> negative,
<charl_> he is the guy that started the openbsd/openssh projects
<Vince-0> ah
<charl_> he is an ex-south african who fled the country due to the military service
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theo_de_Raadt
<charl_> Theo de Raadt is the eldest of four children to a Dutch father, and a South African mother, with two sisters and a brother. Concern over the mandatory two-year armed forces conscription in South Africa led the family to emigrate to Calgary, Alberta, Canada in November 1977.
<Vince-0> *skim red the whole article
<charl_> very smart guy
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<charl_> how's it going
<psychicist> hi charl_ 
<psychicist> it's going well
<charl_> just came back from oktoberfest yesterday
<charl_> still recovering
<psychicist> aha
<charl_> crazy
<psychicist> were you in munich or nuremberg?
<charl_> in munich of course
<charl_> there is an oktoberfest in nuremberg ?
<psychicist> I don't know, but isn't in bavaria as well?
<psychicist> isn't it*
<charl_> yes both are in bavaria
<charl_> but octoberfest is in theresienwiese which is in munich
<charl_> *oktoberfest
<psychicist> I‌ was in nuremberg for one week in 2004, but I‌ would like to visit that city and munich when I get time
<psychicist> ah, I‌ see
<charl_> if you want to visit munich you should visit at a different time though
<charl_> all the hotels are booked out during oktoberfest
<charl_> i have never seen such a lot of crazy in my life i think :)
<charl_> my first doing time btw
<charl_> my first time doing it, my head is still kaput :P
<psychicist> :D
<psychicist> for how long were you there?
<charl_> only for the day, due to the hotels issue :P
<charl_> i came with the sleeper (train) during the night and left the same way
<psychicist> oh
<psychicist> wow
<psychicist> so you are really a party animal :D
<charl_> psychicist: not at all, but as they say, you only live once :P
<psychicist> charl_: that's the spirit :D
<psychicist> charl_, but were you alone or with someone else?
<psychicist> ms or mrs charl_?
<psychicist> :D
<charl_> lol no unfortunately not i'm still single :(
<charl_> if i go again though i would definitely want to go together with a larger group and reserve a table
<charl_> it helps to keep the crazy at bay a little
<charl_> most of the tables in the hackertent were in any case reserve only, i sat in the unreserved bit
<psychicist> yeah
<charl_> i'm not sure about the top part, i never went up top
<charl_> but the entire middle section of the hackertent was reserved
<psychicist> btw, if you ever manage to come to poland or want to go to ukraine or any of these eastern european countries, just tell me
<charl_> yes i would most definitely want some tips if i do
<psychicist> yeah, that's a shame because you were late
<charl_> nah i was actually one of the first :D
<psychicist> hahaha
<charl_> but i didn't want to reserve a whole table for myself, what's the point
<charl_> but yeah i was literally there at opening time
<psychicist> yes, especially if you are alone
<psychicist> but now you've been there at least, so you are prepared for next time
<charl_> yes exactly
<psychicist> I was in ukraine the first time about 5 weeks ago and then 2 weeks ago I went again
<charl_> how is it? never been to any east european country myself
<psychicist> and now I‌ have several contacts there, so I‌ can always ask them
<charl_> ah nice
<psychicist> actually quite a few people speak english there, so it isn't all that scary
<charl_> i was always too scared to travel in that direction on my own
<charl_> because you hear all these things about the russian mafia and what not
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> but it's not like that at all
<psychicist> I was told I'd get beaten up but nothing of that came true either
<charl_> yeah it's never as bad as it sounds
<charl_> beaten up?! my goodness
<charl_> do they do that to random people?
<psychicist> my colleagues at work told me so
<charl_> wow
<psychicist> and actually a ukrainian guy I‌ met on the bus told me a friend of his was beaten up in poland near the ukrainian border
<charl_> what the...
<charl_> no screw that i'm staying away from the east block :P
<psychicist> hahaha
<psychicist> it's not like that :P
<psychicist> I have made some of my best friends in that region really
<charl_> are people there better "earthed" than here?
<charl_> better down to earth i mean
<psychicist> yes, I‌ think so
<psychicist> in Poland not so much, they seem to be scared of everyone
<charl_> lol
<psychicist> but in Ukraine people are more friendly
<charl_> interesting
<psychicist> Ukraine has always had many kinds of people living there, so they are used to it
<psychicist> but in Poland they are afraid of Germans and Russians, like a trauma or something
<charl_> i heard they beat up jews in ukraine though?
<psychicist> I've met a few jews in ukraine and not seen anything like that
<charl_> ah ok, that's good to hear
<psychicist> and the contacts I've made, I‌ guess about an equal number of guys and girls
<charl_> when i travel out of country i usually go to germany, but that's only because i speak some german
<charl_> france is beautiful but i speak absolutely no french whatsoever
<charl_> so that makes things a _lot_ harder for me
<charl_> but of course in all the large cities like paris you can get help in english too
<charl_> but once you leave the city things change :P
<charl_> like right here next to the border, the germans there don't speak english at all
<charl_> you actually would have a much better time speaking dutch to them
<psychicist> yeah, I‌ speak german very well too and french reasonably well
<psychicist> and when I first came here last year I didn't speak any polish at all
<psychicist> now I‌ can at least manage a little bit and I'm going to polish course with a few colleagues so that helps a lot as well
<psychicist> oh, I‌ didn't know that
<charl_> well i live like 10km from germany :P
<charl_> i go over the border as a matter of routine because you can buy stuff there that you can't buy here
<charl_> i go to the bakeries a lot too
<charl_> the germans make _real_ bread not the cr*p we call bread in NL
<psychicist> yeah
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<charl_> how's it going
<Cantide> it is going well :)
<charl_> got the visa yet?
<Cantide> i should have my visa in a few days
<Cantide> what about you?
<Cantide> not yet :)
<charl_> cool good luck
<charl_> i'm doing well
<charl_> i'm still recovering from oktoberfest though
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> not a bad thing :)
<Cantide> hi psychici1t :p
<psychici1t> hi Cantide :)
<JoTraGo> Regional formats. English - South Africa. Issues with comma as decimal point. Whilst "Officially" the SA decimal point IS a comma, as correctly implemented in Ubuntu, in everyday user, and in most applications this is not practiced, and the more globally standard dot is used. Is there a way to retain the South African Settings, specifically the R for currency, and change the decimal point to dot?
<charl_> there is no "global" standard
<charl_> in europe we also use the comma
<charl_> a dot separates thousands
<charl_> where has this been posted?
<JoTraGo> I am really just trying to find out if I can keep my regional format set to South Africa but change the decimla point from comma to dot/
<charl_> oh sorry, this was a question you wanted to ask here?
<charl_> i thought it was a copy from somewhere else, it's unusually well written for irc :)
<JoTraGo> No the problem I have is with accounting in GNU Cash, and working with Finaincials in Libre Office and gnumeric whihc pick up the Comma as decimal point from Ubuntu Regional Format. forcing use of the Comma. Whilst when transacting in online banks, Windows Southafrica region, uses Dot, etc 
<JoTraGo> I recently madw a R30,000 rand error by inadvertently using a comma as a decimal in my online bank, so I was wondering if I can get round this somehow.
<charl_> wow this is a big problem clearly
<charl_> sounds like a mess, sorry i can't be of more help but i have never used gnu cash or financials
<JoTraGo> I suspect it may be a problem commonly experienced by SA users of Ubuntu.
<charl_> no idea you are the first person who ever asked anything about this (while i've been watching)
<JoTraGo> Ah! OK! Maybe it's just me then, or maybe most users dont bother to change the regional settings
<charl_> i'm not sure, there is no proper global standardisation in this regard and software very often screws it up
<charl_> it's the same with dates, i often have to ask myself which is the day and which is the month
<charl_> because in europe we write the day first, then the month, then the year
<charl_> the americans swapped the day and month around
<charl_> so if you get 01/02/2013 for example you don't know if it's the first of february or the second january
<JoTraGo> Yep that's another one, after trying many approaches I have decided to standardise on the ISO std date format yyyymmdd. it works particularly well if you want to sort things on the date field. Otherwise I always write the 3 letter month to remove ambiguity eg 6 Jun 2013 or 2013 Jun 6
<charl_> yes me too
<charl_> the iso standard is great
<JoTraGo> A bit of Googling, indicates this amy be a good place to start    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<charl_> it seems like you just want to edit LC_NUMERIC
<charl_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/193251/how-to-set-all-locale-settings-in-ubuntu
<charl_> seems fairly easy to change then
<charl_> they are just a bunch of environment variables
<JoTraGo> Yep, I'll have a dig into that and give it a go.
<charl_> cool, good luck !
<theblazehen> charl_, friend is FINALLY sending me SFD video :p
<theblazehen> hi guys
<charl_> theblazehen: cool please share the link when you have it
<charl_> that indeed did take a while yes
<theblazehen> charl_, will do, and friend is only doing it because it was taking up too much space on phone... :/
<theblazehen> 10GB
<charl_> the video?!
<theblazehen> yeah, full HD
<charl_> great stuff !
<charl_> on his phone? wow
<charl_> did he place the phone in some type of stand to keep it still?
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl_> but 10gb is still pretty huge, even for 1080p
<charl_> which format is it in? some type of raw format?
<charl_> gah nvm, just throw it up on a torrent :)
<theblazehen> mp4 I think :p
<charl_> strange wow
<charl_> mp4 is pretty good
<charl_> maybe there are some settings to be tweaked, i have no idea about video encoding
<theblazehen> going to put it on dropbox, so unless you wanna wait...
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> unless it was an exaggeration
<Kilos> evening all
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> yo aquarat 
<aquarat> hey kilos
<aquarat> :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> yo inetpro wat gaan aan daar
<Kilos> topic kinda outa date methinks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> sup ;p
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-22
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
<theblazehen> Hi Squirm bduk1 
<Squirm> 'lo Kilos 
<Kilos> morning Squirm  inetpro  and others i dont yet see as online
<Kilos> konversation takes its time checking
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> lol maybe im getting there now, got this pc to ping the server last night
<Kilos> using direct cable. no crossover and no added eth card
<Kilos> maybe this new m/board does it automatically
<theblazehen> Great!
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> i went to the game but you were asleep already
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> nice game
 * theblazehen is in computer class now :)
<Kilos> enjoy and concentrate
<Kilos> they might be able to teach you something
<Kilos> no playing on fone
<theblazehen> yeah, just on PC ;)
<theblazehen> lol, gtg. next class
<theblazehen> besides I won't be using office much anyway
<Kilos> ya but you might need to help others so concentrate
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> Yay 3g
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Signal at school sucks
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/110302-r1-per-gb-adsl-products-launched.html
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> and nlsthzn  and nuvolari_  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/110316-mass-hacking-of-south-african-websites.html
<Kilos> hi Spekko  StonedAlchemist  
<Spekko> More more Kilos
 * Squirm looks around
 * Squirm then goes to find some decent coffee
<Kilos> ooo yay can ping 8.8.8.8 from my server using direct cable and dnsmasg
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<Squirm> dnsmasq is a dns server/forwarder
<Squirm> try and ping www.google.co.za
<Squirm> at least afaik
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> isnt 8.8.8.8 google
<Squirm> yes, but I don't think dnsmasq will have anything to do with you being able to ping 8.8.8.8 
<Kilos> i need to forward because the server pc must share this 3g connection
<Squirm> yes you do
<Squirm> try and ping www.google.co.za
<Squirm> or any actualy website address :)
<Kilos> i cant even ping 8.8.8.8 anymore
<Kilos> done something wrong again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> isnt dnsmasq involved in this command
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> oh ok
<Squirm> dnsmasq will be responsible for taking a website address and turning it into an IP address
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> Kilos: you mean ppp0?
<Squirm> masquerade, afaik. takes your internal IP address and turns it into the IP address of your 3G connection
<Squirm> so it'll give your eth0 IP address of your server, the IP address of your ppp+ on your PC with the 3G dongle
<Kilos> oh well i dont mind what does what as long as i can get the server online
<theblazehen> Yeah it does that
<theblazehen> Kilos said PPP+
<Kilos> im actually using this command
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wwan+ -j MASQUERADE
<Squirm> same thing :)
<Squirm> just a different name
<theblazehen> Ooh... 
<Kilos> ya i dunno why the dlink modem shows as wwan0 not ppp0
<Squirm> it's alright
<Squirm> maybe an update
<Squirm> or a different version, they just changed the naming of the 3G dongles
<Kilos> just to make things more difficult for me?
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> like I said, just a name
<Squirm> and you figured it out
<Kilos> i struggled to get iftop workong
<Kilos> working
<Kilos> lemme try get it to ping www.google.co.za then ill come back to you
<Squirm> first, you do want to be able to ping 8.8.8.8
<Squirm> then when that works, you want to be able to ping www.google.co.za
<theblazehen> Or try nslookup Google.com
<Kilos> it can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.co.za
<theblazehen> Kilos: nslookup?
<Squirm> Kilos: on your server, what have you set the dns server to?
<Kilos> nope connection timed out
<Kilos> 192.168.1.2
<Squirm> which is? 
<Squirm> the PC with the 3G?
<Kilos> 192.168.1.50
<Kilos> server is the first ip
<Squirm> your DNS server must be the computer with your 3G dongle
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> nslookup times out
<Kilos> but 8.8.8.8 pings lekker fast
<Kilos> it wont let me ssh in
<Squirm> using the IP address?
<Kilos> then i can do things from here
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> it says ssh connection refused and i dunno  how to turn off the firewall
<Squirm> service ufw stop
<Squirm> or
<Squirm> is ssh running?
<Squirm> service ssh start
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> i tried to ssh from here and got the refused thing
<Kilos> lemme try that
<Squirm> on the server you're connecting to though
<Kilos> ssh: unrecognised service
<Kilos> do i need to install ssh
<Squirm> you need to install the ssh server
<Squirm> if it hasn't been installed
<Kilos> on this pc or the server pc
<Squirm> aptitude install openssh-server
<Squirm> on the server pc
<Kilos> lets call them pc1 and pc2
<Squirm> the one your're trying to connect to
<Kilos> ok sec
<theblazehen> Squirm: apt uses DNS for mirrors?
<Squirm> but he might already have it installed and just needs to be started
<theblazehen> Yeah..
<theblazehen> Squirm: maybe we should " echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<theblazehen> On server
<Kilos> nope ssh is an unknown service
<Squirm> problem is debian and their configuration files :/ as soon as you restart networking it'll probably be overwritten.
<Kilos> and i cant sudo apt-get update
<Squirm> Kilos: sshd?
<theblazehen> Squirm: just for temporary
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it is ssh
<Squirm> meh
<Kilos> package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<Kilos> sigh
<Squirm> Kilos: try change your dns server on your server to 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> how
<theblazehen> Kilos: check what I posted a bit up
<theblazehen> Will be reset on boot though
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> when im running between pcs i miss things
<Kilos> sorry
<theblazehen> Going to sucky signal, may go afk
<theblazehen> Using a bouncer, so won't actually go offline
<Kilos> it showed nameserver 8.8.8.8 but i still cant apt-get update
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> now it cant ping 8.8.8.8 anymore
<theblazehen> Kilos: "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<Kilos> oh lemme do that ty
<theblazehen> traceroute 8.8.8.8 after that
<Kilos> eish i need to install traceroute but it cant find the package
<Kilos> needs update but dunno how we gonna accomplish that
<theblazehen> Can you ping Google now
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehen> And 8.8.8.8?
<Kilos> ya that works lekker
<theblazehen> When you try Google does it show a IP?
<Kilos> nope just shows unknown host www.google.co.za
<theblazehen> Hmm.. And /etc/resolv.conf has "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in it? 
<Squirm> Kilos: do you have dnsmasq installed on your current PC?
<Squirm> the one with the 3G
<Kilos> i ran your command and it said nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> yessir\
<Squirm> and from this PC. if you do a nslookup google.com
<Squirm> it should spit out some stuff
<Squirm> but the first two lines, paste those for me please
<theblazehen> Kilos "cat /etc/resolv.conf" has  nameserver 8.8.8.8m
<Squirm> or the first, "Server: blah blah"
<Kilos> Server:         127.0.0.1
<Kilos> Address:        127.0.0.1#53
<Kilos> eish that 127 thing again
<Squirm> ok, so dnsmasq is running locally
<Squirm> that's good
<theblazehen> Eish..
 * ThatGraemeGuy has a strong sense of deja vu... o_O
<Squirm> I know ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> Kilos: 
<Kilos> yes Squirm  
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: haha
<Squirm> on your OC
<Squirm> PC
<Squirm> edit /etc/dnsmasq.cong
<Squirm> edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<theblazehen> Lol, lag to bouncer is 5 seconds here :(
<Squirm> hmm, seems to not exist on my PC
<theblazehen> Up to 24 now...
<Squirm> and the firewall on your PC accepts port 53?
<theblazehen> That's seconds. 24 seconds
<Squirm> xChat says I'm sitting at .4s
<ThatGraemeGuy> dnsmasq is tightly interwoven with NetworkManager
<Kilos> Server:         127.0.0.1
<Kilos> Address:        127.0.0.1#53
<Kilos> sorry
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: so, he has access to the internet. ping works. it's just to get his dns working now...
<Squirm> Kilos: I hope you're keeping note of everything that works
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm staying out of it
<Kilos> Address:        127.0.0.1#53
<Kilos> what editing must i do
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: good idea...
<Squirm> Uncomment the line and specify which ethernet interface(s) you want it server IPs to. For example, if I want it to listen on eth1 (my DMZ) and eth2 (my local network), then it should look like:
<Squirm> interface=eth1
<Squirm> interface=eth2
<Squirm> google ftw
 * theblazehen is at 63% packet loss...
<Squirm> so probably
<Squirm> uncomment the line that says interface=eth0
<Squirm> this is kind of new to me
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Kilos: without access, I'm pretty stuck
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I also need to run now
 * Squirm leaves Kilos to ThatGraemeGuy and theblazehen 
<Squirm> ;)
<theblazehen> Squirm: :(
<Kilos>  /etc/dnsmasq.cong shows Address:        127.0.0.1#53
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, i'm apparently not helpful enough and impatient and rude so i'll stay out of it
<Kilos> nothing else
<Kilos> lol @ ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> i battle man
<theblazehen> Kilos: you can ssh pc1 -> pc2?
<Kilos> i cant do stuff fast like you guys
<Kilos> no i cant ssh
<theblazehen> OK. But you can ping?
<Kilos> yes
<theblazehen> Ah, nat...
<theblazehen> Or wait..
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i know, but i don't feel like another round of being treated like a toddler by someone who barely spends any time here, so i'll just stfu and everybody stays happy :)
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: who's that you referring to?
<Kilos> me
<theblazehen> Kilos: you spend lots of time here...
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i got lectured a while ago, summary of "if you aren't going to be helpful to people regardless of skill level then perhaps leave the helping to others"
<Kilos> no man he says i treat him like a toddler who doesnt spen time here
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: ah...
<Kilos> and i apologised too at the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not even talking about you o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i really should STFU
<Kilos> no man help
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> keeps your day interesting
<theblazehen> Kilos: tried #ubuntu?
<Kilos> i cant keep up there
<theblazehen> Kilos: forum?
<Kilos> nope they dont understand either
<Kilos> but ive googled lots and the info i have saved worked on old ubuntus but not on 14.04
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: http://i.imgur.com/28l8teD.jpg lol. From #reddit-sysadmin
<Kilos> w00000t
<Kilos> its working
<Kilos> can ssh to the server too, ty guys
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice! Everything working?
<Kilos> yeah im so happy ty
<Kilos> i just scrolled back here and redid everything so not sure what actually helped but have saved the whole days chat from here to a file
<Kilos> now if this drive crashes we start all over
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  you are also included
<Kilos> and Squirm  
<Kilos> now i can go pick meds
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hello kilos
<theblazehen> hi gremble
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hehe
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> sjoe day still long lad
<Kilos> not yawning time yet
<gremble> Hey theblazehen 
<ThatGraemeGuy> theblazehen: they should use quadruple-ROT13 instead of base64_encode, silly amateurs
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah! And maybe also convert from ASCII to EBCDIC
<gremble> Quadruple-ROT13 is overkill.  You really only need ROT26 to be secure.
<theblazehen> gremble: double rot26? Lol
<gremble> ROT26! (! is for factorials)
<gremble> Im typing up my very first latex document. I have no idea what Im doing
<theblazehen> Rot 4.032915e26 ? Ok then...
<gremble> Lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> is he?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ya man im thinking of what to do with a running server
<Kilos> wanna work out how to connect to it from outside as well
<Kilos> the 3g thing is the bugbear
<Kilos> will maybe even try teamviewer on it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Have you tried catching it?
<Kilos> catching?
<Kilos> this be a yucky keyboard
<gremble> Yes. If your server is running you aught to catch it I suppose
<gremble> Before it gets away
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its tied down
<Kilos> hi bushtech  hoe gaan dit daar
<bushtech> Kilos: goed, nou net by die huis gekom. Hoe lyk dit jou kant?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos ThatGraemeGuy and all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> was at school for 13 hours today...
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh theblazehen  echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf is what allowed it to ping www.google.com
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, thought so
<theblazehen> need to do it every boot
<Kilos> i rebooted it and had to do that again
<Kilos> ya i added it to what i need to do on reboots
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> New hardware come in today L)
<Kilos> what?
<theblazehen> i7-4790K, 64 GB SSD, mouse with 7 buttons
<Kilos> my new harddrive is coming tomorrow
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice, how big?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 1TB
<Kilos> 2TB too expensive still
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> then i can do data recovery on my 500G drive that crashed and hopefully save most of what i lost
<Kilos> cant do it from an 80G there aint place to save stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i actually enjoy doing testdisk foremost and scalpel even though its very time consuming
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Kilos> server updated/upgraded
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-23
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> morning bduk  superfly  nlsthzn  nuvolari_  inetpro  theblazehen  and others
<Kilos> eish we have a meeting tonight
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> nuvolari_  dont forget you are the chair tonight hey
<Squirm> handing in my notice today
 * Squirm shivers
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no more free chow
<superfly> morning
<Squirm> morning superfly 
<Squirm> Kilos: nope :P
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: we're taking things as they come... if I'm here then I'm here.
<Kilos> thats fine ty superfly  , hows the newling?
<Kilos> and mom?
 * Squirm goes and squats in nuvolari_'s garden
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> eish eish eish
<Kilos> 8ta moved night surfer to from midnight to 7 am 
<theblazehen> Kilos: what was it before?
<Kilos> 11pm to 6 am
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> would have been nice to have them notify me first though
<theblazehen> Kilos: how much do you pay, for how much?
<theblazehen> you see https://www.afrihost.com/site/product/mobile_data?
<Kilos> R149 for 2+1 bundle
<Kilos> isnt afrihost with mtn?
<theblazehen> R145 for 2+2 on afrihost
<theblazehen> yeah, but resells it
<Kilos> ya but the mtn tower here is edge only
<Kilos> i cant go back to 9 hour upgrades
<theblazehen> Ai
<theblazehen> Kilos: only telecom got good signal?
<Kilos> and voda but voda very unstable
<Kilos> but fast when working
<Kilos> 8ta signal full strength
<Kilos> and 8 call centre is so much faster and more efficient
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> skype is huge hey, near 48 million people online
<ThatGraemeGuy> 47255229
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew that is a lot
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i started using skype there were typically about 8 million online
<Kilos> yeah no wonder the net battles. i spose most are on video calls too
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<Kilos> i just use it in im mode 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah skype is killing the internet
<ThatGraemeGuy> or maybe 3G is just inherently flaky
<Kilos> because some peeps dont do msn mxit or irc
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm wonder which it is?
<Kilos> haha you dont like 3g
<Kilos> i think my setup could do vido calls but the cost will kill me
<ThatGraemeGuy> its not that, but you keep saying the internet sucks but it really doesn't
<Kilos> i mean that its not always good and fast
<ThatGraemeGuy> that isn't skype's fault
<Kilos> like heavily over loaded at times
<ThatGraemeGuy> no it isn't
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> "the" internet is fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> "your" connection is flaky
<Kilos> no man
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes man
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> do you always get fast download speed or does it chop and change
<ThatGraemeGuy> its fast 99% of the time
<Kilos> whew thats lekker
<Kilos> so its the mobile peeps that get overloaded
<ThatGraemeGuy> wireless is just like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> so many factors, not only how many people are online
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't aha, this isn't news
<ThatGraemeGuy> i told you this every night for a month while you were moaning about the minetest server :P
<Kilos> you mean like dust and fog etc
<inetpro> good morning
<theblazehen> hey inetpro, ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo 'lo
<Kilos> hi inetpro  please do the g+ thing
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, ThatGraemeGuy is correct. Wireless always sucks
<theblazehen> for various amounts of suck
<Kilos> and you are attending tonight hey inetpro  
<Kilos> rural peeps dont have a choice
<Kilos> other than moving to town
<inetpro> hmm.... meeting again this evening?
<Kilos> yessir inetpro  
<Kilos> ive sent a mail to the list
<Kilos> without links but
<inetpro> I last added other dudes so they could do the g+ thing man
<Kilos> they not here
<inetpro> nuvolari_: waar is jy?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> passing the buck
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> is there any reason to have meetings still?
<Kilos> im not sure to be honest
<Squirm> surely meetings allow us to be official?
<Squirm> isn't it in the rules
<Kilos> there was talk about things changing Squirm  
<Kilos> as in all we get out of being an official loco is we can order new dvds with each release i think
<theblazehen> Kilos: and the loco list, and mailing list?
<Kilos> i think we keep that
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: can I get the minetest address again pls?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mt.donaldson.za.net port 30000
<Kilos> there was talk about them dropping the need to be accepted evry 2 years i think it was
<theblazehen> ty
<theblazehen> only have address on home pc.. So yeah
<theblazehen> for once I <3 school internet :) got 25 mbit on speed test
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> wonder if they use VDSL or the new telkom fibre?
<theblazehen> intel's windows OpenGL drivers suck..
<theblazehen> school has HD 2600, at home I get better performance with linux HD2000
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: IS BLACK POWER CABLES 9000 mv?
<Kilos> yip
<theblazehen> shit, caps lock
<ThatGraemeGuy> #minetest-za
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah, ok
<Squirm> the new big bang theory is out ^^
<Squirm> I get to watch it tonight LO
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol i enjoy that
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<Kilos> asnd Xethron  
<jrgns> Hey all
<Kilos> oi inetpro  wat het jy nou weer gebreek
<inetpro> ai! Jy vra vir my?
<Kilos> also like you okes are on wireless
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I'm looking at getting the Telkom Mobile 60Gb deal
<Squirm> once I've moved
<Squirm> if I have no adsl where I am
<theblazehen> Squirm: and I'm just waiting for fibre...
<Squirm> Kilos: what 3G do you have?
<Kilos> ya thats good that one if you can afford it
<Kilos> telkom 
<Squirm> theblazehen: my new work place will probably have 20Mb fibre when I start
<Kilos> 8ta the best imo
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Squirm> Kilos: Credit Card, pay it off monthly like a normal account
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> prepaid Squirm  
<theblazehen> Squirm: nice. From Telkom or where?
<Kilos> i get a 2+1 bundle as i need it. used to be 2 months on a 2+1 but minetest changed that a bit
<Kilos> 8ta
<Kilos> buy at any supermarket or post office etc
<Kilos> some of the supermarkets give you discount as well
<Squirm> theblazehen: R1800 once off, Telkom Mobile gives you 60Gb+60Gb to use in 12 Months
<Squirm> Maaz: 1800/12
<Maaz> Squirm: 150.0
<Squirm> so that's 5Gb+5Gb for R150pm
<theblazehen> Maaz: 120/12
<Maaz> theblazehen: 10.0
<Squirm> if you're diligent enough to stop yourself after 5Gb...
<Kilos> yeah 
<Squirm> Afrihost has a 3Gb+3Gb for R200pm
<Squirm> their 5Gb+5Gb is R300pm
<Squirm> double the price
<Kilos> yeah its just finding the initial cash to get the big one
<Kilos> but i maintain so far just had to cut gaming
<Squirm> yeah, I like keeping up to date with a few movies/series from time to time
<Kilos> im trying to save for an i5 cpu
<Squirm> aha
<Squirm> have you got one you're looking at?
<Kilos> best price was r2200 i think
<Kilos> but that will take a years saving, but this dual core is fine till then
<Kilos> at least i got a motherboard that can upgrade
<Kilos> 1155
<Kilos> haha took 2.5 years to save up for the m/board with 4g ddr3 dvdwriter and a few psu's
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<theblazehen> Kilos: I have a i3-2100 with LGA 1155 that I'm probably not gonna use soon
<Kilos> you going i7 theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah 
<Kilos> lekker
<theblazehen> Yep :D gonna install it tonight, as well as my SSD
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im waiting on my new drive, the promised it today
<Kilos> trying to decide meantime whether to install 14.04 in unity or kde flavours
<theblazehen> Ah. Xfce?
<theblazehen> Look of xubuntu is really nice
<Kilos> i tried xubuntu with 12.04 but couldnt get some things working
<theblazehen> Or reddit.com/r/unixporn/top for inspiration
<Kilos> i need stuff that just works, so i dont need help all the time
<Kilos> i spose i can get xubuntu-desktop on unity one night if i can stay up
<theblazehen> Kilos: and maybe remove the unity stuff. Xfce is more lightweight
<Kilos> lol i like unity when its working
<Kilos> but lightweight is good too
<Kilos> actually 14.04 unity isnt bad, it just the setting up that is a pain for me
<Kilos> but id still like gnome2 back
<Kilos> mate on unity was faster but i can remember why i stopped using it
<Squirm> that's why I used Linux Mint Mate
<Squirm> Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu
<Squirm> and Mate is the Gnome 2 stule
<Squirm> style
<Kilos> yeah 
<Squirm> but now I'm using Cinnamon on my Home machine
<Squirm> I prefer it
<Squirm> not that great in terms of dual monitor display, but it works
<Kilos> maybe ill try mate again
<Kilos> but even mate is a modified gnome2
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> it will be
<Squirm> you could probably just install gnome 2 on the latest Ubuntu, couldn't you?
<Kilos> wow i dunno
<Kilos> gnome 2 was way faster than unity and kde
<Kilos> lemme google
<Kilos> oh maybe its what they call classic
<Squirm> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> xfce is nice and light
<Kilos> for starters ill try gnome-session-flashback methinks
<Kilos> but not on my kde
<Kilos> ill keep that as is
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<Squirm> fallback
<ThatGraemeGuy> um Kilos you do realise you can install as many DEs as you want and switch between them at login, you don't have to maintain a whole separate O/S install
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<Kilos> yeah ThatGraemeGuy  i had mate on unity in 12.04 i thinks and it showed classic if im not mistaken
<ThatGraemeGuy> "mate on unity" makes no sense, both are DEs and neither depends on the other
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have them both, not 1 on the other
<theblazehen> Squirm: tried a tiling wm?
<Squirm> theblazehen: nope
<Kilos> lol the first unity was a major shock
<Kilos> so i hunted for something i was more familiar with
<Kilos> unity lost ubuntu many followers
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm surprised its still around, i thought it'd be dead by now
<ThatGraemeGuy> XFCE ftw!
<ThatGraemeGuy> xfce+ssd = happiness
<Kilos> it is growing i think, canonical must have some plan
<Kilos> very resource hungry though
<Kilos> but kde even hungrier
<Squirm> lunch time
<Squirm> lol ThatGraemeGuy, I used Linux Mint Cinnamon with my SSD, works too well :D. The slowest part of my PC is waiting for POST...
<Squirm> maybe I can change it to quick boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> used to be that a reboot was a thing to be avoided at all costs, now i don't care
<Squirm> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> POST literally takes longer than boot
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> it bugs me :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> a reboot takes about 5 seconds i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> login, apps open
<ThatGraemeGuy> magic
<Squirm> I also have a delay on GRUB
<Squirm> 5s I think
<Squirm> so I'm up in about 15s
 * ThatGraemeGuy reboots for fun
<Squirm> I must actually time it when I get home :P
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> he did just do that
<Squirm> bbl, lunch
<Squirm> Maaz: tell ThatGraemeGuy that I'll time mine when I'm home^^^
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> takes longer to reconnect to irc than to reboot
<Squirm> lol
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: /me is gonna be installing my first SSD today.. Can't wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice :)
<Kilos> nuvolari_  ping
<georgl_> anybody running ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<Squirm> I have resigned :D
<Squirm> new job - here I come
<Kilos> good
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> dont use first freight
<Kilos> they used to deliver next day now sommer say thursday
<Kilos> should have been here before lunch today
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<StonedAlchemist> Kilos-, hi
<Kilos-> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> How are you doing?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<StonedAlchemist> Not bad. Kinda bored lol 
<Kilos> lol if you got uncapped play minetest
<StonedAlchemist> I'm trying to take a break from sandbox games. 
<Kilos> hahaha
<StonedAlchemist> Especially now that Microsoft own Mojang
<StonedAlchemist> That was quite a surprise.
<Kilos> i only discovered how lekker it is a few months ago
<StonedAlchemist> I've been playing minecraft since beta 1.6
<Kilos> oh , no we play the free one
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah I've tried it the other day. 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: What?
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> oh my i forgot about the meeting
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<nlsthzn> ah meeting not started yet?
<Kilos> nuvolari_  ping
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hellooooooo
<Kilos> sjoe what a blow
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty nlsthzn  and you lad
 * nlsthzn was just dd'ing an iso to usb :p
<Kilos> and family?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: /me JUST did that!
<nlsthzn> we are doing quiet well, wife is getting fairly pregnant now :p
<nuvolari_> .
<theblazehen> oh the meeting!
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> crappy network at home :'(
<nlsthzn> :(
<nuvolari> > 7 s lag
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: making the baby's the fun part! (Probably don't get the reference...)
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> well, make that factors of10s
<nlsthzn> I am also having lag... of 0.1s ;)
<Kilos> ya me 520 ms
<nuvolari> hang hight
<nuvolari> tight
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: 0.2 here.. At school it's often >30
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> much better
<nuvolari> 8ta to the resque
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> I have provided wifi but some traffic is rediculous
<nuvolari> Maaz: agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agenda.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140923
<theblazehen> Events -> "//TODO" lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meeting (September 23, 2014)
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<nuvolari> oh hi everyone :)
<nuvolari> welcome to tonight's meeting
<Kilos> ohi stranger
<nuvolari> thank you for everyone's time
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<nuvolari> thank you oom kilos for reminding me... I have forgotten
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> meh, new job is tough. my boss is uber-smart
 * Kilos thinks interest in meets is waning
<Kilos> the fly send apologies but life took over
<nuvolari> got an offer from google but he declined
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> superfly: congratulations to you and mrs. fly on the little one :D
<nlsthzn> +
<nlsthzn> +1
<nuvolari> alrighty
<nuvolari> any new members since last time?
<nuvolari> if you have not read that question before tonight, you're a candidate
<Kilos> theblazehen  login please
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kmf
<Maaz> nuvolari: kmf was last seen 4 years, 1 month, 4 days, 7 hours, 35 minutes and 42 seconds ago in #glug.za on freenode [2010-09-10 04:08:51 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2010-09-10 04:09:18 PDT
<Kilos> StonedAlchemist   login please
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> is it really that long?
<Kilos> yip
<StonedAlchemist> login on what?
<Kilos> inetpro  and theblazehen  went to sfd
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: Karl Fischer I assume?
<nlsthzn> ?
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: kmf
<Kilos> StonedAlchemist  type in maaz I am :name:
<StonedAlchemist> Maaz I am StonedAlchemist 
<Kilos> "name"
<Maaz> StonedAlchemist: Righto
<Kilos> no man name not nick
<nlsthzn> I have no idea
<nuvolari> theblazehen: yeah
<nuvolari> that's him
<StonedAlchemist> Maaz I am "name"
<Maaz> StonedAlchemist: Done
<Kilos> rofl
<nuvolari> lol
<StonedAlchemist> Eh what's that do?
 * Kilos kicks StonedAlchemist
<nuvolari> you're really stoned
<theblazehen> nuvolari: ah. Find him hilarious.. In a good way
<nuvolari> :P
<StonedAlchemist> Nah not that stoned.
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
<nuvolari> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-08-26-18-30-22.txt
<theblazehen> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152297627960764&set=a.10152297624365764.1073741829.720760763&type=1&theater I look crap in photos...
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> which one is you?
<nuvolari> lol @ Miggie
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> Muggie
<theblazehen> Kilos: very right, at back 
<Kilos> aha
<nuvolari> oh wait, is that a real name? Muggie?
<Kilos> you look the youngest there 
<nuvolari> If you're here Muggie, own your name, it's awesome!
<theblazehen> Kilos: think I was 2nd, but youngest in photo
<nuvolari> one is never too young to promote OSS
<nuvolari> *FLOSS
<Kilos> nuvolari  i dont think there is much to talk about
<nlsthzn> nothing exciting happening in ZA land in regards to Ubuntu etc?
<Kilos> and we low on members tonight
<Kilos> everyone too busy nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> know the feeling
<nuvolari> ugh. net. slow
<Kilos> np  nuvolari  well wait
<Kilos> move on when you ready
 * nuvolari is busy creating next month's agenda :P
<nuvolari> does anyone want to mention something from the last meeting's minutes?
<nlsthzn> no, not really :p
<Kilos> nope
<nuvolari> bah :(
<nuvolari> okei
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<nuvolari> Do you guys want to discuss releases?
<nuvolari> almost time for the next one :D
<nlsthzn> well ubuntu touch just went rtm...
<nlsthzn> 14.04.1 is pretty stable
<Kilos> nuvolari  ive decided to just go from lts to lts
<nuvolari> Utopic Unicorn
<nlsthzn> and 14.10 is a unicorn :D
<nuvolari> smart choice oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> I'll do the same on work stuff
<nuvolari> *computers/devices
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: eh? rtm? read the manual?
<nlsthzn> release to manufacturers
<nuvolari> ah
<nlsthzn> *spellinh
<nlsthzn> >><
<nlsthzn> ah I got it right :p
<nuvolari> these day's I get less excited about new releases :P
<nuvolari> stuff should just work
<nlsthzn> and they mostly do
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> except for NVidia drivers on my new lappy :'(
<nlsthzn> intel/nvidia?
<nuvolari> reverted to nuveau(?) driver
<nlsthzn> hybrid gfx?
<nuvolari> nvidia (if NVidia isn't clear enough :P )
<nuvolari> uhm... NFC
<nuvolari> I guess
<nlsthzn> I mean it can use intel gfx for low power and nvidia for nice gfx.. cause those drivers have always sucked it seems
<nuvolari> yeah, there's something wonky with the installation too
<nuvolari> it worked at first, but with a weird flickering
<nuvolari> then it stopped using my graphical login...
<nlsthzn> cause nvidia proprietary drivers typically install easily and just work
<nuvolari> it got stuffed
<nlsthzn> :/
<nlsthzn> its like 2009 all over again :p
<nuvolari> yeah, my last lappy's driver JustWorked™
<Kilos> you been hacked
<nlsthzn> damn kids and their ios8 always hacking the gibsons
 * nlsthzn is planning on installing xubuntu and it is already 11pm in these parts zzzzz
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: it will take you less than 30min
<nuvolari> (without extras)
<nlsthzn> the install yes, then to get it in working order >.<
<nlsthzn> like you said, extras :p
<nuvolari> optimistically, you can save 30 minutes from your next session... :P
<nuvolari> it sucks to do a fresh itstall
<nuvolari> my hands felt cut off the first 2 or 3 days
<nuvolari> until I installed everything that was missing
<nlsthzn> I am used to fresh installs sadly
<Kilos> lol save home man
<nuvolari> ok ok, need a move on
<nlsthzn> I do save home but don't want any crud left over so I delete all configs :p
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> I missed SFD :'(
<nuvolari> anyone attended?
<nuvolari> theblazehen: you attended eh?
<Kilos> theblazehen  feedback plase
<theblazehen> nuvolari: yeah
<Kilos> please too
<theblazehen> Kilos: well it was pretty awesome, really enjoyed the talks on Docker as well as on Ansible
<nuvolari> does anyone have some linkage we can add for the events section?
<nuvolari> for the past SFD?
<theblazehen> met inetpro there as well, maybe get his input too?
<nuvolari> oom inetpro 
<Kilos> he is hiding tonight
<nuvolari> ek sal die kierie gaan haal
<nuvolari> none?
<Kilos> nuvolari  move on ill try get feedback from the pro during the week
<nlsthzn> well 14.10 is coming in October... should there be some planning for this?
<nuvolari> okies
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> by someone with free time :P
<nuvolari> more free time
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I won't be able to make it , just fyi :p
<Kilos> make what nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> make it to the next release party 
<nuvolari> oh fudge :(
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: current topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: what is the current topic?
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I have no idea
<nlsthzn> events
<nuvolari> Maaz: help me!
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> nuvolari: Please be more specific. I don't know if you mean help or http
<nuvolari> Maaz: help me with the current topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<nuvolari> >:(
<nlsthzn> *sigh* events
<nuvolari> Maaz: events
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> lol
<nlsthzn> >.<
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> thanks nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> np :p
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree Do some planning for the next release
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Tech
<Maaz> Current Topic: Tech
<nuvolari> Any new tech?
<nuvolari> not ios8
<nuvolari> *cough
<nuvolari> *
<nlsthzn> 10 million sales in 3 days
<nlsthzn> way to go for 2012 tech 
<nuvolari> that's a lot of sheep
<nlsthzn> +1
<nuvolari> ow, the office manager dropped her phone yesterday :'(
<nuvolari> HTC, screen is looking pretty at an angle...
<nuvolari> but that's about it
<nlsthzn> :/
<nuvolari> I think it's time to wrap up
<nuvolari> not much activity tonight
<nuvolari> also, tomorrow is braai day :D
<Kilos> close nuvolari  
<nuvolari> anyone braaiing?
 * nlsthzn can then install :p
<nlsthzn> or go to bed 
<nuvolari> alrighty,
<nuvolari> I'll chair if I'm available next time
<nuvolari> just remind me again oom Kilos  :P
<nuvolari> please
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  the job is yours
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree nuvolari is available for chair at next meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree next meeting date 28 October 2014
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> Maaz: agree next meeting date 28 October 2014
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nlsthzn> and if you guys have some bandwidth and data, check out http://youtu.be/uRGljemfwUE?list=UUGPIwbu3YyixeLfwar9Eltg for a lol or two
<nuvolari> Maaz: luister nou vir my!
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz agree next meeting date 28 October 2014
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Kilos> agreed
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting date 28 October 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting date 28 October 2014
<nuvolari> er, that means I'v emissed all the other agreeds :(
<nuvolari> hrrr!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> next time
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting date
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting date
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting date is 28 October 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting date is 28 October 2014
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> well, thank you for attending everyone
<Kilos> ty for chairing nuvolari   
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, theblazehen, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> thanks guys for attending
<nuvolari> you're welcome oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> thanks everyone, have a good evening
<Kilos> sleep  tight nlsthzn  
<nuvolari> may you all have a nice evening and good night, and have an awesome day tomorrow
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  you too
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: not sure if you have anything, but have a great day tomorrow to :)
<nuvolari> thanks oom :>
<nlsthzn> thx
<Kilos> and visit now and again
<nlsthzn> will do :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-09-23-18-40-18.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-09-23-18-40-18.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-09-23-18-40-18.html
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda 
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140923
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about meeting.agenda anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141028
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-24
<Kilos> good morning 
<Kilos> hi Squirm gnome-session-flashback seems ok and lots faster than unity
<Kilos> and only 10mB download
<Kilos> just need to get used to things that way again
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> wbb going to kde
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> how is everyone?
<Kilos> i dunno either, only fly greeted this morning
<Kilos> im good but, and you?
<nlsthzn> glad to hear... I am fine thanks... one nightshift then I have a few days off... bunch of saffa's heading to one of the waterparks day after tomorrow :D
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> fun in da sun
<Kilos> enjoy
<nlsthzn> thanks :)]
<nlsthzn> strange bug or something crept into xubuntu, when I select my picture folder to change my wallpaper it freezes >.< very odd... so now I am using something else else again >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> oh well
<Kilos> haha hi spinza  
<spinza> hi how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> funny that about the coyote
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<spinza> good, coyote?
<Kilos>  spinza (~spin@41-133-243-209.dsl.mweb.co.za) has left this server (Quit: Coyote finally caught me).
<spinza> lol have no idea where that is coming from...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice quit message though
<spinza> changed my whole irc setup
<spinza> so must be one of the new clients
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what client you using
<spinza> using hexchat on pcs and holoirc on android
<Kilos> sjoe them android things are creaping in everywhere
<spinza> i really can't find that quit message
<Kilos> never mind i like it
<spinza> i'm also running it through bip
<spinza> might be bip
<Kilos> whatever that is
<spinza> bip is an irc proxy
<spinza> ah see that it is bip
<Kilos> ok
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hey Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> good thanks and you?
<charl> good good
<Kilos> you all yankeefied with your hey greeting hey
<Kilos> too much tv
<charl> oh, i thought it was international :S
<charl> people in NL sometimes also say it
<Kilos> ya they also watch too much tv
<Kilos> that is ghetto talk
<Kilos> or was, now many peeps use it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> no that's more like "hey n*gga, what's up in da hood"
<charl> in NL we don't talk like that
<Kilos> thats where it comes from
<Kilos> we used to say hi or hello or good day or that kinda language
<Kilos> even bruce willis says it so that how efficient a brainwashing tool tv is
<charl> yeah it's true
<charl> bah i missed the meeting yesterday evening
<charl> i was in rotterdam yesterday
<Kilos> wasnt much you missed , we seen to have lost something
<Kilos> voema
<Kilos> s/seen/seem
<Kilos> hi psytab  
<psytab> hi Kilos
<charl> hi psytab 
<psytab> hi charl
<charl> how are you doing
<psytab> I am doing fine, thanks
<psytab> just resting a bit too much, I think
<psytab> and how are you doing?
<charl> i'm doing well
<charl> last week of holiday, last three days now
<charl> then still the weekend and then it's back to work
<psytab> oh, but it's good that you have had some time to not think of work
<charl> i need to set up a second vps somewhere
<charl> right now i have an account with hetzner but i'm thinking of getting a second vps at tilaa
<charl> then i have two mx servers, a primary and backup
<psytab> I don't know either of those
<charl> right now my mail is hanging off one vps, that's not so good
<psytab> yeah, good plan
<charl> hetzner is a german company and tilaa is dutch
<charl> then i also have it in two countries but that both have low latency from where i live
<charl> there is also netcup.de but i don't know it very well, looks like a great company though
<psytab> and they will synchronise between each other?
<charl> when i (eventually) move to germany i will move from tilaa to netcup perhaps
<psytab> yeah
<charl> yeah i can run automated scheduled backups between the two for extra safety
<charl> synchonise mail every 10 mins or so
<psytab> germany is still quite a bit cheaper and will stay like that, if the gap isn't already widening now
<charl> just need to see how to safely synchonise mbox files between two hosts, i'm sure there is plenty done on it in any case
<psytab> I'm interested in high availability myself, so I would like to figure out how to do real-time synchronisation in two or more locations
<charl> yeah maybe i go straight to netcup instead
<psytab> is there a big difference between them or is it just the fact they are in differemt countries?
<psytab> anyway, I will be back later
<charl> netcup gives you twice as much as tilaa with one euro difference in cost (in favour of netcup)
<psytab> back
<psytab> then I would go for netcup, charl
<charl> yup
<charl> sounds like a much better idea
<Kilos> whew when i dont need help nothing happens here
<StonedAlchemist> I fell asleep.
<Kilos> lol
<StonedAlchemist> My sleep routine is pretty much polyphasic
<StonedAlchemist> Not by my own volition tho..
<Kilos> Maaz  define polyphasic
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<StonedAlchemist> Many phases
<Kilos> sjoe
<StonedAlchemist> As opposed to the monophasic sleep routine that most humans follow.
<Kilos> whats the prob?
<StonedAlchemist> I sleep from 1 am to 5 am then again from 2 pm to 4 pm
<StonedAlchemist> then some time between 7 pm and 11 pm some times
<Kilos> because of work?
<StonedAlchemist> Trouble sleeping and busy schedule. 
<StonedAlchemist> Because of school.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i could enjoy sleeping from 7pm till 11.30pm
<Kilos> then use night surfer at last
<StonedAlchemist> Lol I used to do that back when I had a 1gb vodacom cap with the night owl thing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im not successful though
<StonedAlchemist> Can't believe there was a time that I used only 1gb in an entire month!
<StonedAlchemist> Now I use like 5gb pd minimum
<Kilos> ya times have changed
<Kilos> i used 500m a months for a long time
<Kilos> pd =per day?
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah I suppose back in the dialup days people used a few megabytes a day.
<Kilos> holy moly
<StonedAlchemist> yea per day
<Kilos> what do you do with it?
<StonedAlchemist> Not that much when I think about it. I download about 2 tv shows (Pirated.. shhh) and watch youtube videos mostly. Reading mail, tweeting, research and all that stuff consumes the minimum.
<Kilos> ya i dont even use the tube
<StonedAlchemist> It's my primary source of entertainment. I don't have tv access anymore. Too expensive and boring. I'd rather have fast internet.
<Kilos> ya i spose with uncapped you dont need a tv
<StonedAlchemist> uncapped + tpb..
<Kilos> tbp?
<Kilos> tpb
<StonedAlchemist> the pirate bay
<Kilos> lol
<StonedAlchemist> Aye
<Kilos> ha remote got him
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> inetpro  het jy gaan werk vandag
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> again
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi my magespawn_  
<Kilos> with or without tail
<magespawn> hi Kilos, not staying online tonight
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> oh i see you dropped
<magespawn> again and again
<Kilos> run mtr
<Kilos> or ping
<Kilos> dunno if you windows peeps can do such things
 * Kilos hides
<StonedAlchemist> Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me.
<StonedAlchemist> Kilos, you here?
<Kilos> yessir
<StonedAlchemist> I'm bored out of my skull
<Kilos> lol
<StonedAlchemist> This is usually the time one lights up some of the greens.
<Kilos> you will get locked up
<StonedAlchemist> Yeh I know
<StonedAlchemist> Especially here
<StonedAlchemist> can't do it here
<Kilos> where is here?
<StonedAlchemist> College dorm
<StonedAlchemist> But I'm not as much afraid of being locked up as getting expelled.
<Kilos> haha ya behave there
<Kilos> yip dont do stuff that can interfere with your studies
<StonedAlchemist> Nah actually I perform very well when I'm a bit intoxicated. It clears my mind and helps me focus.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats all in th mind
<StonedAlchemist> I suppose some of it might be
<Kilos> when you ar stoned you imagine everything is working so much better
<Kilos> and when not stoned you try use that as an excuse to get stoned again
<StonedAlchemist> Well it's a fact. When I'm slightly stoned I can work for much longer periods of time. When I'm not I get bored like I am now.
<Kilos> so its alowing you to co\ncentrate on one thing at a time
<StonedAlchemist> Exactly
<StonedAlchemist> There is a limit however. When I start tripping balls I'll just sit and do nothing.
<StonedAlchemist> Have you ever done any narcotics?
<Kilos> its basically doing what your mind can do with out it. you just need to practise on improving your focus
<StonedAlchemist> Everyone tells me to do more exercise lol
<Kilos> lol
<StonedAlchemist> That would mean going into direct sunlight..
<Kilos> uvs are good for you
<Kilos> i spent many yars on the beach 
<Kilos> years
<StonedAlchemist> Ha ha I have very sensitive skin
<Kilos> they make strong sun block
<StonedAlchemist> I use it everyday.
<Kilos> are you like the english peeps
<Kilos> that go all pink in the sun
<StonedAlchemist> My skin just falls off.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats sad
<StonedAlchemist> Yeh tell me bout it
<Kilos> then you gotta study hard and long so you can afford your own lab with living quarters
<Kilos> i dont think there are many live in IT jobs around
<StonedAlchemist> That's my aim hehe.
<StonedAlchemist> I though most IT people just sleep under their desks?
<StonedAlchemist> Or in the server room
<Kilos> no man they actually get married and have families
<StonedAlchemist> Or maybe not the server room is too noisy.
<magespawn> heh sometimes it feels like it
<magespawn> the server room blocks out all the background noise
<Kilos> haha magespawn  
<StonedAlchemist> You live in a server room, magespawn ?
<magespawn> no just feels like it sometimes
<StonedAlchemist> I've never been in a server room actually.
<StonedAlchemist> Have you been, Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> but ive seen some nice one 
<StonedAlchemist> They are beautiful. 
<Kilos> you can get Symmetria  to show you some pics
<StonedAlchemist> Much like what I imagine heaven to be like.
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i used to work in a server room 10 years ago
<charl> the noise is so much you really do not want to work in there
<charl> the extraction fans cause the most auditory pollution
<StonedAlchemist> Is liquid cooling an option for servers now?
<Kilos> Symmetria  ping
<Kilos> he is a networking expert StonedAlchemist  
<charl> StonedAlchemist: i think water cooling is simply too costly
<charl> StonedAlchemist: and you can't really use water for the risk of damage so then you have to use some other liquid
<StonedAlchemist> I thought that might be the case.
<charl> well i think a good part of it is that it is tricky to install and maintain
<charl> that's probably 90% of it
<Kilos> charl  is heat a prob in servers
 * theblazehen bricked a mobo today :(
<theblazehen> and a PSU
<Kilos> eish theblazehen  how
<Kilos> the new one?
<theblazehen> Kilos: had to do BIOS update to use new CPU, and it failed
<theblazehen> And apparently a 10 year old 250W PSU can't run 3 hard drives...
<Kilos> oh yeah man you should know that
<Kilos> im using a 500w psu her
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, but I only had extra 250 W with sata power
<Kilos> but that old one shouldnt even have the corect plugs
<theblazehen> but got another 350W, so will use molex-> sata converter
<Kilos> 24 pin i think
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, had the 24 pin, worked fine
<Kilos> plus the little one that goes near the cpu
<theblazehen> that was fine, but need my new PSU for new mobo
<theblazehen> old mobo still has 4 pin
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> always wise when buying motherboards to get updated psu same time
<Kilos> they are actually quite cheap
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah. 
<Kilos> maybe the mobo is still ok
<theblazehen> Kilos: gonna send it in to replace. 
<theblazehen> Kilos: no way to recover it, bios is dead
<Kilos> thats one way of doing it
<theblazehen> unless we swap it with a running machine, and re-flash it
<Kilos> you can get past that too but serious work
<Kilos> i still get mails from them flashrom guys
<Kilos> they are very clever
<Kilos> flashrom is in ubuntu repos as well
<theblazehen> Kilos: ah.. I used that on my old board, to add pxe boot for PCIe network card onto bios
<Kilos> also you can just from another pc download the new firmware and boot from it directly and it installs new bios
<Kilos> also you can try remove the battery for a long while then boot again
<theblazehen> Kilos: it doesn't even post, so won't take new firmware on USB, and not gonna try to hot swap the bios with other mobo. Already tried removing battery for >1 hour
<Kilos> ive had one mobo that was dead as well but it booted to bios when we left the battery out
<Kilos> eish send for replacement
<Kilos> how did you manag to mess up the bios
<theblazehen> Kilos: was doing the bios update, and it said it was successfull, but stopped working after reboot
<Kilos> wwhy you worry about bios update on a new mobo?
<StonedAlchemist> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/tree/plugins/elements/gstfilesrc.c?id=RELEASE-0_10_22#n798
<theblazehen> nah, like 4 months old. Need support for new CPU on it
<StonedAlchemist> Comment at line 799
<theblazehen> StonedAlchemist: the "read code here"?
<StonedAlchemist> It's inspiring lol
<charl> Kilos: heat is a major problem in the data centre, the whole layout of the data centre is made so that heat can be channeled out and cool air in
<charl> Kilos: that's why they build data centres in places where there is often plenty of natural cooling like near the north pole
<Kilos> i wonder why they dont use refrigeration system to cool things
<charl> Kilos: it costs a huge amount of money to keep the servers cool artificially
<charl> basically it is a huge refrigiration system
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> like you can take a freezer room where they hang slaughter animals and make that a server room
<Kilos> you can set the temp to go to about -40 i think
<Kilos> then a couple fans should cool down any amount of servers
<Kilos> actually they first go to cool room for a week or so then those that arent for orders go to freezer
<magespawn> humidity would have to be controlled if the rooms are very cold
<Kilos> ya most likely but not impossible
<Kilos> freezer is basically a large very efficient air conditioner
<Kilos> without humidity control of course
<Kilos> might work out rather expensive though
<magespawn> some input on this idea please
<magespawn> i want to use ping somewebsite.com > somewebsite.txt to monitor net connectivity, then use an entry in logrotate.conf to rotate the files every 12 hours
<magespawn> possible? good idea?
<magespawn> start the ping somewebsite.com > somewebsite.txt command in a screen session, and use logrotate.conf to rotate the somewebsite.txt every 12 or maybe every 6 hours
<magespawn> is this the best way to do this? most efficient?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> you getting too clever magespawn  
<Kilos> everything so involved
<superfly> magespawn: you may eventually be blocked by said website for ICMP flooding
<magespawn> superfly is the sites that you could use for this? or is there a better way?
<superfly> magespawn: WAYTTD
<magespawn> i am trying to provide connectivity records to an isp
<magespawn> the adsl is really bad
<superfly> ah
<superfly> I think there are better tools which are actually meant for that sort of thing
<magespawn> i am open to any ideas or suggestions
<superfly> I dont' know of any tools offhand, but I'm sure there are monitoring tools you could use. better to monitor the number of errors than how often ping succeeds
<magespawn> i did find internet connectivity monitor on google code, i think. it is a bit flaky though
<magespawn> just found this http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping/ and i have this installed http://www.cacti.net/ on the one laptop
<magespawn> have not used cacti yet so this will be a good lesson
<Kilos> falling asleep here
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, thanks for the input superfly, got me going in the right direction
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-25
<Kilos> morning superfly  StonedAlchemist  nuvolari  Squirm  and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> you getting your swimming togs ready?
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> not yet :p
<nlsthzn> after school ;)
 * nlsthzn goes for shower bbl :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> ai! sudo apt-get install kde-wallpapers says they are already the latest
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall fetches another 85 mB os wallpapers
<Kilos> restart needed wbb
<nlsthzn> the wonders of linux >.<
<Kilos> lol i cant find how to configure dolphindolphin
<Kilos> wanted to do step 7 on http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/
<Kilos> normally when i follow online guides i break something and end up with a reinstall
<bushtech> sounds familiar - thought that was standard operating procedure lol
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> probably only for us old ballies
<Kilos> yeah must be
<Kilos> the guys always tell me you arent on windows anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> well, at least you can do something, not cursing at a blue screen
<Kilos> lol
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> grrrr
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  magespawn  
<bushtech> Kilos having a real good day
<Kilos> someone decided we need a power out for 40 mins or so
<Kilos> lol bushtech  such is life
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> and the courier company should have had my new drive here on tuesday
<Kilos> still waiting
<Kilos> they tell the supplier they cant find the place, but theyve been here twice this year
<Kilos> so supplier says take it back to them they will deliver personally and were told it would be there by 11am
<Kilos> they also still waiting
<Kilos> first freight must be blacklisted by everyone the swines
<Kilos> many parcels disappear or are "misplaced"
<Kilos> so someone is running a black market pc spares shop somewhere
<magespawn> howdy Kilos 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> our IT department now officially hates me :(
<charl> Symmetria: how so?
<Symmetria> the screwed up certain things pretty badly, and its gonna take hours to fix, but whats broken is costing money
<Symmetria> so I told em, they fix it tonight, and no one goes home until its fixed
<Symmetria> and if anyone wants to leave before its fixed, they should consider that the same way I will, as an effective resignation
<Symmetria> fix it, before you go home, or dont come back 
<charl> lol
<Symmetria> heh, then one of them decides to phone the kenyan cto and go zomg, andrew is being mean
<Symmetria> the cto goes, errr dude, this is your ass on the line, I aint putting my ass on the line by trying to countermand that, so I suggest you listen to him and take him seriously
<theblazehen> Symmetria: eish...
<Symmetria> they went back to their desks to start drinking coffee and red bull ;p
<charl> lol
<charl> well that's not that strange actually
<charl> in most western countries if things are seriously fubar you would also do that
<charl> i have had incidents which i didn't even create myself which i had to resolve by staying late
<Symmetria> seriously, when shit goes wrong and its costing money, and YOU fucked up, dont expect me to play nice and let you go get a good nights sleep
<charl> that's kind-of expected in most ict companies
<Symmetria> when shit went wrong at tenet on certain days, I was awake for 50+ hours until it was sorted
<charl> people lazy and don't take things seriously
<charl> i was in america a couple of years back with a kenyan
<charl> his comment on americans was that "these people work too hard"
<charl> if that's your culture (a culture of laziness) you will never get anywhere
<Symmetria> lol charl Im slowly bringing people around, my team knows the rules, and they know I reward them for it
<charl> that said, americans do have a culture of working 12 hour days and then spending 6 of those hours either on reddit or around the coffee machine
<Symmetria> the rest of the company is starting to discover that when I speak, its in your own best interests to listen
<Symmetria> for a while they believed that because I was not technically kenyan management and worked for group they could get around me
<Symmetria> they have discovered otherwise ;p
<charl> i always have the principle that when shit hits i work extra hard
<charl> because then other times i can take it easy and people stay off my ass
<charl> if you miss deadlines then you get put under a magnifying glass
<charl> and then every time there's issues
<charl> rather put in the extra hours when it matters and take it easy the rest of the time
<charl> that said, if you keep working too hard, people come to expect it and keep hitting you with unrealistic deadlines
<charl> so you need to be careful also to put your foot down
<charl> but that's speaking from a developers's standpooint
<charl> if you're in operations of course you think differently
<charl> if you do your job well and make sure shit keeps working you can sit back and relax :P
<Symmetria> heh well, thats true, because as I've always said to my team
<Symmetria> do well, and if shit hits the fan, I'll take the flac 
<Symmetria> fuck up and dont inform me what you're doing, and you get no protection from me
<Symmetria> its your choice
<Symmetria> so they have it pretty easy if they perform
<charl> yeah
<charl> that's true
<Symmetria> heh at the level I'm at though, the pressure never really stops
<Symmetria> the thing is, if someone junior or even mid level fucks up, the impact can cost a bit of money, but it wont be catastrophic
<Symmetria> by the time you get to the executive level, fuckups start getting *REALLY* expensive
<charl> yup
<charl> that's also true
<magespawn_> later all 
<miles> ooo yay my drive arrived
<miles> personal delivery from omega
<miles> they say they wont use couriers to me in the future
<charl> nice
<charl> how large is it ?
<miles> 1TB
<miles> others are outa budget
<Squirm> nice
<charl> ah
<charl> iomega - is that a nas or just a drive ?
<Squirm> charl: omega is a company
<miles> ya im happy now i can do a data recovery on my crashed 500g
<charl> in NL there was a big iomega scandal a number of years ago relating to personal nas devices from iomega that wasn't secured properly
<Squirm> a supplier
<miles> omega trading i think they are called
<charl> Squirm: i know that i'm not an idiot :P
<Squirm> like Sahara/Rectron/Esquire
<charl> oh wait, sorry, my fault
<Squirm> :P
<charl> omega, not iomega :P
<miles> omega not iomega
<miles> ya same but cheaper
<Squirm> <charl> Squirm: i know that i'm not an idiot :P
 * Squirm looks at charl 
<Squirm> ;)
<miles> and no need to have an account
<charl> Squirm: you said < Squirm> charl: omega is a company
<charl> iomega is also a company
<Squirm> I know
<miles> sjoe
<Squirm> I just hit enter before I finished my sentence :P
<charl> oh :P
<miles> haha
<charl> it's ridiculous to create a company that has a name that resembles another big ict company that closely
<charl> it is bound to create confusion
<miles> man they are my suppliers and dont give me hassles so dont fight them
<miles> they dont mind helping the little guy
<charl> that's nice
<miles> and i can chat to the rep on skype im
<charl> skype :(
<Squirm> somewhere like Esquire, you have to sing up, but it's free and the cater for anyone who has, COD. They have a shop in...
<miles> they are windows peeps so i give them some rope
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> Centurion? ish
<charl> moved away from skype since microsoft bought them and the patent on eavesdropping on distributed networks went public
<charl> long before the nsa scandals surfaced even
<charl> well, not long, about 6 months before
<miles> oh my
<miles> they cant get much from me anyway
<charl> that's why when everybody acted shocked about the nsa scandals i was like "we all know it"
<charl> we just didn't know to which extent it went
<charl> i'm not worried about the eavesdropping but i'm worried they might have a backdoor into accessing the rest of your system
<charl> on windows 8 they have a backdoor open in any case but not on linux
<miles> they cant do much here. 
<charl> so if skype for linux for example would include a backdoor into your filesystem and other system resources
<charl> i had to install it for my mom because she knows people who only use skype
<miles> ok ill tell her to get to irc or pidgin ims
<charl> so i installed virtualbox and installed skype inside a separate copy of ubuntu
<charl> just to sandbox it from the rest of the system
<miles> thats an idea charl  
<charl> miles: xmpp is still the most widely accepted instant messaging protocol around
<miles> gtalk
<charl> gtalk also used to use it
<charl> google has been talking about integrating gtalk into their hangouts feature
<charl> not sure if they did or didn't do it though
<miles> i have xmpp in pidgin for ian
<charl> but i run prosody on my vps and i run pidgin with otr on my desktop
<charl> ah yes, i remember now
<charl> you use it with your daughter too right ?
<miles> yes and mxit
<charl> what really bugs me is that whatsapp also makes use of xmpp underwater but they refuse to federate with anyone
<miles> xmpp when we share rugby matches and she has to use her tablet
<charl> mxit used to have an xmpp gateway also but they closed it down i think a long time ago :(
<charl> my mom uses an application called xabber on her android phone
<charl> http://www.xabber.org/
<charl> works really well and also has otr support i think
<charl> chatsecure is also a good alternative https://chatsecure.org/
<charl> is anyone still actually using mxit?
<miles> dont make more headaches, pidgin is good for me
<miles> very few. my boet and tara still mxit me
<miles> ian has got whatsapp and xmpp
<charl> yeah i thought mxit got completely killed
<charl> i went to one of their developer events in stellenbosch a number of years ago
<miles> no they gone into sending adverts with every login
<charl> they spent a *lot* of money on that event, fancy venue, fancy food
<charl> but they were extremely closed, they didn't want anyone to post anything about the event online and nobody got access to their api without doing a "special deal" with them
<miles> they have servers all over the world and mxit starts up before anything else
<charl> and everything was microsoft .net and you couldn't even access the api from any non-dotnet platform
<miles> but it is heavy on cell batteries to leave open
<charl> completely brain dead, they seem to function inside their own island and ignore what the rest of the world is up to
<charl> but they couldn't make their own software scale either, they don't understand engineering, a bunch of microsoft folks
<charl> they only know pointing and clicking
<miles> lol like me
<charl> difference is, you realise that :P
<charl> so you're already one step above them
<miles> haha
<miles> and i can use sudo and apt-get and aptitud
<miles> aptitude
<miles> hmm... sticky e and r here
<charl> no then you're way more advanced that what they are :P
<miles> oh and rsync
<miles> ThatGraemeGuy  you very quiet
<miles> hmm... some of us work
<inetpro> good evening... I mean morning... uh, what time is it?
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> long time no speak to, how have you been
<inetpro> hi charl
<miles> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> always busy here
<charl> ah
<charl> very good
<inetpro> just realised I haven't been here for a while
<inetpro> :-)
<miles> naughty
<miles> missed two meetings too
<inetpro> meetings? really?
<inetpro> ai!
<miles> time to update topic bar for next meet
<charl> i missed it too inetpro don't feel bad
<charl> the last one in any case
<miles> i got get sheeps
<charl> i was in rotterdam
<miles> ok guys, you all go home safely, im gonna fit new drive in pc and install something on it
<miles> maybe unity or kde
<miles> just need to put archives onna stick first
<charl> good luck miles !
<miles> lol ty, but ive got quite good at installs
<miles> its keeping things going thats the prob
<charl> ja
<charl> i'm off too
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> anybody know about this http://is.gd/rBtYY3 ?
<magespawn> Symmetria, ping
<spinza> don't know much but it's all over.  not just mac.  linux in general
<spinza> apt-get update will get you a new bash
<spinza> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/
<Squirm> magespawn
<Squirm> it's anything that runs bash
<Squirm> anything
<Squirm> even some imbdedded devices
<magespawn> i see Squirm , ty spinza, hectic
<Squirm> I read somewhere, that if you run a bash script with certain code, it "triggers" the bug
<magespawn> they have a line of code in that article to test for the bug
<magespawn> update in progress
<superfly> just updated all my machines
<magespawn> hectic thing to find out
<magespawn> the solution was quick though
<magespawn> hey superfly, how is the family?
<Squirm> magespawn: problem is it also affects things like your router :/
<theblazehen> ah, discussing the bash CVE?
<theblazehen> DHCP attack vector is interesting
<magespawn> hey look, i am a yoyo
<spinza> How does it affect routers? 
<magespawn> it looks like anything that can run a bash can be exploited, so maybe dd-wrt and open-wrt
<magespawn> anyway, i am off for now. later all
<theblazehen> And a malicious dhcp server could run code on any machine using ddclien
<theblazehen> ddclient*
<Kilos> ai! what a business
<Kilos> worst most costly clean install ever
<theblazehen> Kilos: data?
<Kilos> everything is bad
<Kilos> slowest install most error full install download updates twice and still cant use them
<theblazehen> oh yeah, my mobo is fixed :)
<Kilos> errors everywhere
<Kilos> what did you do?
<theblazehen> bent a pin :(
<Kilos> eish you must be gentle and concntrate man
<theblazehen> Kilos: I know you used to ubuntu, but have you tried http://manjaro.org/ ?
<theblazehen> yeah, i did...
<Kilos> whats tha?
<Kilos> eish lemme plug in another keyboard
<theblazehen> Kilos: another distro, based on arch, but has graphical installer and stuff. I have less problems with arch than ubuntu
<Kilos> no man there is no data to get another os
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> and ubuntu must work
<Kilos> ive blown about 500 meg today and still not working
<Kilos> so on old drive again to make a install stick
<Kilos> what a business
<Kilos> havent ever battled with an install like this before
<Kilos> and the local mirrors are sick
<Kilos> ftp.wa.co.za rocks though
<theblazehen> Kilos: I find that the download dies a lot with them..
<Kilos> im not sure if you gotta do something in bios to make it like the 1TB drive. it sees it but everything is so slow
<Kilos> bad business with our local mirrors
<Kilos> downloaded packages and get dpkg errors so wipe them and download again and same or similar errors
<Kilos> then cant install because dpkg-status is read only
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i wish i had taken kde in 64bit rather than unity
<Kilos> so theblazehen have you got everything working again now
<theblazehen> Kilos: need to do OS install, gonna do tomorrow night
<Kilos> aha good luck
<theblazehen> ty. You need it more than me, I think :) So good luck to you too
<Kilos> i was wished good luck this avy and said ive done too many installs already to need it
<Kilos> ill try kde on there tonight still if i can stay awake
<theblazehen> Kilos: what is wrong exactly?
<Kilos> ubuntu doesnt take an hour to install
<Kilos> i dont understand it
<Kilos> lol it seems like the drive is too heavy for the pc
<theblazehen> ah. 
 * theblazehen is going to bed. 
<Kilos> like a 10 year old carrying a 15 year old
<theblazehen> night Kilos, others
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ill go try that drive again
<Kilos> night all.
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<jrgns> evening all
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> looks like all 8ta peeps will have to become morning people now
<inetpro> this idea of Telkom moving night surfer hours to midnight has bit me badly this month
 * inetpro somehow knew about the change but forgot to communicate with the rest of the family
<jrgns> eish
<inetpro> jrgns: long time no see, how are you doing?
<inetpro> at least I still have a prepaid sim with a few MB of data left
<jrgns> interpro: good thanx, busy as ever. struggling with a flippen third party agent that needs to be installed on a ubuntu machine
<jrgns> but it's packaged so badly, I had to hunt down half of the deps first
<jrgns> re the prepaid, always good to have a backup
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn we're good thanks
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-26
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos I say good morning
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<bduk1> More almal
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> hey miles 
<miles> sjoe
<miles> hi Squirm  on another old pc here so i can come online
<Kilos> flippin uefi stuff makes me sukkel
<Kilos> do large dfrives all want windows first?
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Kilos> my new install gets to where you enter password then hangs
<Kilos> oh just very slow it seems
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Good morning, Kilos 
<StonedAlchemist> Are you worried about the shellshock bug?
<StonedAlchemist> Seems like all everybody is talking about on the webs.
<Kilos> im just worried about getting ubuntu onto my new 1TB drive
<Kilos> what a mission
<StonedAlchemist> Isn't there a partition copier ?
<bushtech> Kilos: Are you doing a completely new install on a new drive or are you trying to get an existing installation onto a new drive?
<StonedAlchemist> <bushtech> Kilos: Are you doing a completely new install on a new drive or are you trying to get an existing installation onto a new drive?
<Kilos> new install on new 1TB drive
<Kilos> but something not happy, had to enable network stack in bios just to see the thing
<Kilos> that enabled uefi whatever that might be
<Kilos> and i gotta sort piping for water in the lands as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> another bad head day coming
<StonedAlchemist> good luck Kilos 
<Kilos> ty StonedAlchemist i need it i think, just remembered something about gpt as well
<Kilos> i think thats what replaces mbr
<Kilos> and when it eventuall boots after 20 mins or more into the fresh install i get 640x480 resoluion only
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> google gonna have a field day with me
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos superfly
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<Squirm> hey
<Squirm> Cape Tonians
<Squirm> I'm looking for a house share, need to move in at the end of October. Please let me know if you happen to hear of anything
<Squirm> say Claremont - Muizenburg and around to Fish Hoel
<Squirm> s/Hoel/Hoek
<superfly> Squirm: There are a number of newer houses in Muizenberg area (Capricorn park, Sunrise beach) which are usually fairly cheap
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Joe_knock> Maaz: Hello
 * Maaz waves to Joe_knock
<Joe_knock> Hi guys.
<Squirm> superfly: they look good. I see 2 bedroom places for a good price. problem is I'll need to share
<charl> hey Joe_knock, Squirm 
<Joe_knock> Where you headed? Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  that fix worked hey
<Joe_knock> Kilos: Yes, dankie oom. 
<Kilos> hi charl  you jinxed me wishing me luck with an install
<Kilos> erry is a clever very helpful chick
<Kilos> i did nothing
<charl> Kilos: it didn't end up going well ?
<charl> who's erry?
<Kilos> eryy has become errieta, an op at #freenode
<Kilos> nope still battling charl  
<Kilos> installs were slowest every and reboot took like 20 mins
<Kilos> im now trying something different
<charl> ah :(
<Kilos> installed xp the gonna install ubuntu and point grub to sda1 not sda
<Kilos> im actually very disappointed in the new drive
<Kilos>  
<Squirm> hey charl
<Squirm> Joe_knock: Southern Suburbs
<Kilos> Rif i didnt need the space to do data recoveries on my 500g id give it to ian to use on windows
<Kilos> sorry that R was meant to be control r not shift r
<Kilos> im not sure if its a gpt or mbr drive yet
<Joe_knock> Do you guys know where I can pick up a good priced RaspPi in PTA?
<superfly> Joe_knock: check rscomponents
<superfly> they have a .za branch
<bushtech> and they deliver
<Joe_knock> superfly: Have you built any devices with the Pi?
<charl> hi superfly 
<superfly> Joe_knock: no, I'm keeping it for one of my sons
<superfly> hi charl
<charl> Joe_knock: have you looked at any one of the alternatives to the pi ?
<Joe_knock> charl: I've spoken to the folks over at the #raspberry room. I don't think an arduino will be able to act as a "server" to render a live-stream from.
<charl> things like the beagleboard, udoo, banana pi, hummingboard etc
<charl> ah
<Joe_knock> charl: Do you have any suggestions for an alternate micro-server to serve live-video feed for?
<charl> have you looked at the mikromedia boards? http://www.mikroe.com/mikromedia/
<charl> there's also boards like the pcduino http://www.pcduino.com/
<Joe_knock> charl: The mikromedia stuff is expensive :O
<charl> the cheapest boards start at $99
<charl> that's definitely on the higher end
<charl> but it's for multimedia applications
<Joe_knock> charl: My objective isn't so much for the quality of the feed, it is basically for live-streaming from any quality to able to distinguish what is happening/activity within the cameras view.
<charl> ah, no idea how much processing you would need then
<charl> raspberry pi is slow but it's still one of the cheap(er) options
<Joe_knock> good point there charl. So a Pi will give me a slow feed even via localhost?
<charl> i have no idea, you'll have to try and see
<charl> my friend had one about a year ago in the office
<charl> we tested some stuff but it was very disappointing
<Joe_knock> Interesting.
<charl> i think he ended up buying a cubieboard instead
<Joe_knock> I could instead just make the Pi take a still image when I visit the local site.
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubieboard
<charl> just try it and see, best thing is to run real world benchmarks
<charl> this is also quite cool http://www.nx-box.net/
<charl> they also host cubieboards but there is another company that started hosting pi's before them http://raspberrycolocation.com/
<charl> there's a huge list of options http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-board_computers
<Joe_knock> charl: Why do you suggest I get Pi hosting? I'm a bit unclear on that.
<charl> Joe_knock: it's probably not what you are looking for, i just found that now by accident while googling
<charl> am actually thinking of it for myself though
<Joe_knock> aah okay. 
<charl> ah yes this is what i was looking for: https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/
<charl> olimex makes amazing stuff
<charl> i don't have any experience with them directly but one of my other colleagues was talking about it a while back
<Joe_knock> that is amazing! They're more OSS than the Pi.
<charl> you see this is a good deal for 65 euro https://www.olimex.com/Products/OLinuXino/A20/A20-OLinuXino-MICRO-4GB/open-source-hardware
<charl> the specs are not bad
<charl> that would make a decent home server
<charl> i can connect a full hd screen to that thing via hdmi
<charl> 100mbps native ethernet with 1gb ram should be enough to play most videos
<charl> just stream stuff live across the internet
<charl> i'm not sure if the processor is up to it but it looks promising
<charl> although, a dual core arm running at 1ghz is not bad
<charl> and then you even have a gpu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mali_(GPU)
<charl> yeah interesting stuff... ok need to go take a shower... bbl
<Private_User> evening all
<Private_User> has anybody read this http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29361794 ?
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah it's been all over linux forums and reddit for the past couple of days.
<Joe_knock> I think most Nix folks have updated by now
<Joe_knock> (I hope...)
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah all the knowlegable ones I suppose. 
<Joe_knock> sheet, I thought my update yesterday fixed it, there was another patch it seems.
<StonedAlchemist> But I would think there will be quite a few exploitable boxes somewhere.
<Joe_knock> Most likely servers are first targets. 
<Kilos> evening all. murphy really made himself at home here. new 1TB drive has a bad sector in some important place
<Kilos> i dug out my seatools cd and ran tests and it failed
<Kilos> no wonder i cant get to install ubuntu on it
<Joe_knock> murphy?
<gremble> He is out making sure we all follow his law
<Joe_knock> oh that murphy
<gremble> Haha I dunno, I am probably just talking bollocks
 * Kilos hates murphy
<Kilos> he even broke my first new hard drive
<Kilos> hellooo inetpro  
<Kilos> and my fly
<Kilos> i dont think there will be a warranty replacement prob when its 2 days old hey
<gremble> Probably not. Unless you got it from the dodgy guy that sells the Chinese cellphone parts
<Kilos> lol no man from importers of pc stuffs
<Kilos> luckily i have a seatools cd that could do the tests. one doesnt expect a new drive to be faulty
<Kilos> so only after over a days struggling and googling i decided to check the drive
<Kilos> what a low blow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Wraz> Inet pro used to do graphics in #programming  on the old zanet
<StonedAlchemist> wow zanet. Now that's a name I havne't heard in a long time. Does it still exists?
<Joe_knock> Zanet would be the SA server?
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah an old one
<StonedAlchemist> It's still there but seems to be dying.
<Joe_knock> Dying in SA terms would be like 30 people left on it??
<StonedAlchemist> Yeah
<StonedAlchemist> It's a shame actually.
<Joe_knock> Our tech community is too small and too Windows to care for IRC ;)
<StonedAlchemist> Nah I don't think that's the case. There is a fair amount of linux people in SA and we have at least 2 IRC networks of which I know that are doing well namely shadowfire and atrum.
<StonedAlchemist> But yeah, compared to the rest of the world we're not doing too great.
<StonedAlchemist> A lack of decent science and technology education is greatly to blame here.
<StonedAlchemist> Also a lack of everything.
<gremble> It is certainly a lack of everything
<gremble> :P
<gremble> The university only resorts to teach us Linux because setting up proper GCC compiler on windows is a schlep
<StonedAlchemist> Everything is a schlep on windows.
<gremble> I am trying to find out why this laptop is not booting. BSOD's on startup
<gremble> But windows is nice enough not to have verbose logs
<gremble> Yay for silent failures
<StonedAlchemist> Here at Microsoft we believe that ignorance is bliss. That way we can make your problems even worse for you. :)
<gremble> Hahaha
<StonedAlchemist> I have to sleep now. Cheers.
<gremble> Good night StonedAlchemist 
<Joe_knock> we're certainly lacking water hmmphh
<gremble> I have filled up every container capable of having volume with water
<gremble> For that eventuality
<Joe_knock> I'm going on 5 days here.
<gremble> Oh my
<gremble> That sucks
<gremble> Our lights were off for five days once
<gremble> The Freezer did not smell nice afterward
<Joe_knock> Some folks in JHB are going on 10+ days without water.
<Joe_knock> Everyone is saying something fishy is going on with Rand Water and co.
<Joe_knock> 5 days? Yikes. did you have internet withdrawals? :P
<gremble> The entire 2012 I had no internet
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> 5 days is nothing
<gremble> ;P
<superfly> Last time I had Windows is bordering on 10 year ago.
<superfly> *years
<Joe_knock> a whole year without internet :-/ 
<Joe_knock> Maaz: :O
<Maaz> Joe_knock: What?
<Joe_knock> superfly: From cape town? 
<gremble> I installed ElementaryOS over my last windows machine wednesday. I never use it and decided to copy all the important files over and kill it
<gremble> Unfortunately elementaryOS blows
<Joe_knock> are u using pure ubuntu?
<gremble> Well, it does not blow. There are some neat stuff about it, but not a fan
<gremble> Me?
<Joe_knock> yep
<gremble> Im actually an Arch noob
<gremble> :P
<Joe_knock> are you in GP? There was a FOSS event recently. I couldnt make it.
<gremble> Ya. Software Freedom Day?
<gremble> I was there
<Joe_knock> Didnt see any grembles on the meetup page :'D
<gremble> Haha Didn't see any Joe-knocks on the facebook event :P
<superfly> Joe_knock: yes, I am
<Joe_knock> Good to see you here superfly ;)
<Joe_knock> facebook :O What is that :O
<superfly> I've been around here for a while... probably longer than you...
<Joe_knock> Most likely superfly. I only found this place a couple months ago.
<superfly> this channel was registered in 2005, and I think I probably joined that year too...
<Joe_knock> superfly: What is the state of Python in the employment market?
<superfly> depends on where you are and what you're doing, I guess
<superfly> My current job and my previous job were both Python positions.
<superfly> I know of a couple of companies here in Cape Town that use Python
<Joe_knock>  I know of too few here in GP.
<superfly> Joe_knock: are you on the GPUG (GTPUG?) mailing list?
<Joe_knock> you mean the google group?
<superfly> ja
<Joe_knock> yep.
<superfly> that's probably the best way to find out about Python jobs in your area
<Joe_knock> Makes sense. I'm sure there'll be some interesting discussion at PyCon about the community.
<superfly> you going?
<Joe_knock> I may. I'm not too pleased about how expensive it is.
<superfly> *sigh* so much NIH syndrome
<Joe_knock> You can't exactly refer to the event as NIH.
<superfly> no, I just know the company who originally did the web site, and how they arrived at where they are... and it's all about NIH
<superfly> One of the reasons I never went to PyConZA when it was down here... the other being cost, as you mentioned.
<Joe_knock> so I'm not the only one who feels R1000 is a bit much?
<superfly> it's way over the top, if you ask me... but then again, ScaleConf is the same amount
<gremble> Why do you have to pay so much to attend?
<superfly> although I've heard that ScaleConf is falling apart since vhata left
<superfly> gremble: because the sponsors aren't sponsoring the venue, I think
<superfly> it's always the venue that costs a lot. the snacks, refreshments, t-shirts, etc are nothing compared to the venue
<Joe_knock> Based on US figures, it is *kinda* cheap: https://us.pycon.org/2014/registration/ . But the US event is much bigger, like WAY bigger.
<gremble> Oh. That is unfortunate
<gremble> :/
<Joe_knock> superfly is definitely on the money for the venue: "the forum │ the campus is situated in a serene environment surrounded by beautiful gardens and courtyards, and is a 5–star venue featuring state-of-the-art technology and impressive examples of South African art and architecture. It's an ideal space for Africans to gather and discuss Python."
<gremble> I wouldnt mind attending a conference like that, It could be informative
<gremble> Firefox hides options ;/
<gremble> I want to change the search engine since AVG is a piece of poop that infects browsers
<Joe_knock> gremble: I hope attendance is good, even with the price. If the venue is genuinely the main expense, then the costs should be fair.
<Joe_knock> why are you on AVG on *nix? gremble 
<superfly> Joe_knock: this is what I mean when I say too much NIH. The US PyCon site runs http://eldarion.com/symposion/ as do a bunch others, but the local guys decided they didn't like it so they rolled their own...
<gremble> Joe_knock: Im not. I have a windows 'puter infront of me to try and save
<superfly> oh...
<superfly> gremble: my instinct is to install Linux on it
<gremble> Haha As is mine
<gremble> But it looks like it has a Broadcom WiFi card
<gremble> and it probably has one of those fancy new efi-locked BIOSes
<gremble> and I am not going to sit through that nightmare
<Joe_knock> superfly: who originally built the pycon site? 
<superfly> pycon or pyconza ?
<Joe_knock> pyconza
<superfly> Unomena
<Joe_knock> I've never heard of Scaleconf before, let me go check it out.
<bushtech> anybody know why I fail to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http: ?
<bushtech> nm. on the umpteenth try it connected
<Joe_knock> bushtech: this works = http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<bushtech> Joe_knock: : thanks. I just wrote it as it appeared onscreen
<Joe_knock> aah
<bushtech> prob dodgy update server or my connection
<Joe_knock> bushtech: what are you attempting?
<bushtech> http://itsfoss.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04/ - doing bits out of this
<Joe_knock> i dont see the part you're at.
<bushtech> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp
<bushtech> I think it popped up somewhere in there
<Joe_knock> i see you're doing updates on mobile too.
<bushtech> It's on a zbox: hoping it will run cooler, etc
<Joe_knock> are u running multiple ubuntu boxes?
<superfly> ... when your SSH session starts lagging...
<bushtech> Joe_knock: 3 but 1 on 1204 and one on Kubuntu 1204
<Joe_knock> superfly: Is it possible that a person can not enjoy writing code in a language where it is difficult to understand?
<superfly> I don't see why not
<Joe_knock> bushtech: I learnt a nifty technique where you can keep the 12.04 boxes updated with a single download.
<bushtech> dont see that it will help me but am interested in how it works
<Joe_knock> bushtech: even though you have kubuntu and ubuntu 12.04, it will still work (presumably)
<superfly> for the most part
<bushtech> normally yes but the kubuntu box has got lmce sitting on top of it and that has specific dependancies
<Joe_knock> aah, the complexity thickens
<bushtech> lol, doen't it allways
<superfly> if you  can apt-get it, you can use apt-cacher-ng on it
<Joe_knock> im going to have a whirlwind when I eventually get a new machine. 64-bit, 14.04 :'D
 * bushtech reading up on apt-cacher
<Joe_knock> apt-cacher? I used scp
<superfly> I better get to bed, I'm on baby duty tonight
<bushtech> good luck superfly
<superfly> piece of cake the third time round
<bushtech> for your sake i hope so
<Wraz> Zanet is still there ? o0
<Wraz> Wow did not know I need to go visit my old hangouts there ! :D
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-27
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<gremble> good morning Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Squirm> hello
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<bushtech> 'lo
<StonedAlchemist> Eh Oh
<StonedAlchemist> Tellytubbies :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<gwood> hi everyone, does anyone have any experience with tsocks on Ubuntu, I've never been able to get it to work. I have to use the built-in socks support in Firefox
<Kilos> hi gwood  
<gwood> hey Kilos
<Kilos> patience
<Kilos> everyone has been quiet today
<gwood> guess they have dates on a Saturday night :'(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno about tsocks i only use those that go on your feet
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> tsocks?
<superfly> Maaz: google for tsocks
<Maaz> superfly: "tsocks - Transparent SOCKS Proxying Library" http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/ :: "tsocks - Transparent SOCKS Proxying Library - SourceForge" http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/about.php :: "tsocks - Browse Files at SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsocks/files/ :: "tsocks | SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsocks/ :: "tsocks(8) -
<Maaz> Linux man page" http://linux.die.net/man/8/tsocks :: "tsocks(1) - Linux man page" http:/…
<superfly> between 6 and 8 is "kids eat, bath and bed" time
<superfly> don't have time for dates anymore
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has gone off now
<superfly> a date is when all the kids go to bed on time and we can spend 5 minutes together before heading to bed ourselves because we're so tired ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly  are we safe from that new bash bug? i see it attacks linux servers 
<Kilos> i forget its name now
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hello inetpro  
<superfly> as long as you've updated in the last few days you should be fine
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> bash bug attacking servers? since when?
<Kilos> cool ty superfly  
<Kilos> aw i deleted the email let me try find it
<inetpro> anybody who uses bash for scripting should be shot and killed 
 * superfly keels over dead
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just the bad peeps man
<inetpro> superfly: not to worry, even I have done it :-)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well it was just a matter of time before linux was attacked
<inetpro> but it's a bad idea, especially under current circumstances
<Kilos> by a linux bad user
<Kilos> i thought it was in one of the mybroadband emails today
 * inetpro is surprised to see so many files using the bash shebang in /usr
<inetpro> Kilos: just keep your stuff up to date man
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/110608-hackers-exploit-shellshock-bug.html
<Kilos> yip will do and gufw set to on with block all incoming and allow outgoing
<Kilos> i tried to stay awake last night to get kubuntu 64bit but was too weak
<Kilos> i know its all relative in your opinion inetpro  but i need to understand as well
<Kilos> will kde 64bit be faster than kde 32bit with 4g ran on here
<Kilos> if it is i can drop unity for good then someone else can help noobs
<Kilos> i ask because my 64bit unity is quite a lot faster than 32bit kde here atm
<inetpro> Kilos: difficult to tell, I don't know the answer
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> check this speed
<Kilos> 100% [13 Packages 27,4 kB/318 kB 9%] [Waiting for headers]       3 051 kB/s
<Kilos> how fast is that hey
<inetpro> in fact I'm about to finish making backups this eveing and doing the upgrade to 64bit myself
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ok ill try stay up
<inetpro> about time I move up to 14.04
<Kilos> ai! im darem there already but just got the 32bit so i can use it on other older pcs too
<Kilos> but i think its time to choose between either unity or kde
<Kilos> having both and also 32bit and 64bit is too much data
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro is happy with KDE
<Kilos> yeah i like as well, but its slower and missing a few things
<inetpro> whether it's Fedora, Debian or any other distro doesn't really matter all that much
<inetpro> as long as it's KDE
<Kilos> ive been on ubuntu since i started so not going to change distros now
<Kilos> lol theblazehen  keeps trying to get me to use arch
<inetpro> arch is for those who have lots of time and who are not afraid of a steep learning curve 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no more
<Kilos> i wish there were some hardware peeps here
<inetpro> what is that? 
<Kilos> peeps like me man
<Kilos> but clever on top
<Kilos> someone that will find where to get samsung drive platters
<inetpro> haha 
<Kilos> those peeps dont like selling platters separate
<Kilos> but they sell the reader thingie
<inetpro> did you read my posting about booting from an iso from hdd? 
<Kilos> nope where
<inetpro> Check out @inetpro's Tweet: https://twitter.com/inetpro/status/515786485249744896
<Kilos> eish you tweet peeps
<inetpro> :-) 
<inetpro> that is very handy! 
<Kilos> why didnt you just give the bitly thing
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> Uh, am currently on mobile phone 
<Kilos> wow that sounds good
<inetpro> Was easier to press share 
<Kilos> lazy
<inetpro> busy making backups 
<Kilos> oh sorry old peeps get like that
<inetpro> am on Kubuntu 14.04 live 
<Kilos> see also kde hasnt got a good backup tool like gnome
<Kilos> the backup in unity rocks
<Kilos> i forget its name
<inetpro> no man, I've just been lazy... haven't backed up for a long time 
<Kilos> oh ya deja-dup
 * inetpro don't need anything other than rsync 
<Kilos> deja-dup is really good but dont work on kde
<Kilos> eish eish eish
<Kilos> have you ever tried formatting 1.9TB with win7
<Kilos> sjoe gonna take 2 days look like
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> make smaller partitions man 
<Kilos> nope win7 is on the first 100g and i want to try get ubuntu onto the rest
<Kilos> that same scrap 2TB drive
<Kilos> on and off with it for about 2 years now
<inetpro> sounds like you love putting all your eggs in a single basket 
<Kilos> nope im gonna push for a replacement 1TB on monday
<inetpro> you want less trouble, split up your hdd into smaller chunks 
<Kilos> ive gotta try get it clean first and get it to accept linux
<Kilos> it has refused to take any linux up till now, ive just zeroed it with testdisk and installed win7
<Kilos> and you should know i always make /, /boot, /home and /storage partitions
<Kilos> i used to have a low level format thing but cant remember what it was so cant find it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> yes but you don't need massive partitions like 1.5tb 
<Kilos> nope atm i need a /home of at least 600g
<inetpro> why? 
<Kilos> data recovery on a 500g uses lots of space
<inetpro> make a data partition for that 
<Kilos> you think i bought a 1TB drive because ive got money to burn?
<inetpro> yes 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> man then i need to know how to tell testdisk foremost and scalpel where to save the saved files to
<Kilos> with a big /home i dont need to work that out as well
<Kilos> isnt a data partition and a storage partition the same thing?
<inetpro> ai 
<inetpro> actually I am backing up more than I need to this evening 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> better safe than sorry
<inetpro> banking up all my partitions 
<inetpro> ok, done 
<Kilos> nice and fast hey
<inetpro> ready to start installation 
<Kilos> rsync rocks
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> oh just his server reconnecting
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> not sure it's such a good idea to install while booting iso from same hdd 
<inetpro> seems slow here 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> system wanting to unmount the partition with the iso on it 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> do it the old way and put the iso on a stick man
<Kilos> unetbootin
<Kilos> works kiff on kde and gnome stuffs
<inetpro> yaya, will do if this really doesn't work 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> says detecting file systems... 100% for too long 
<inetpro> thinking maybe I should just kill it 
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> anything that doesnt run smoothly has some snags in it
<inetpro> need to figure it out though 
<inetpro> there has to be a logical reason 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> and there has to be a way around it as well 
<inetpro> next time 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> do it the old way then think about what is wrong here and with some luck you will forget about it
<inetpro> can't wait to see kde upgraded for now, time is running out 
<Kilos> oh there is only night surfer data after midnight hey
<inetpro> I know 
<Kilos> i didnt so got screwed
<inetpro> we will have to become morning peeps to exploit that properly now 
<Kilos> yeah but getting an iso over 1g in size takes a while
<Kilos> you never can be sure of the speed
<inetpro> ok, looking better now 
<inetpro> installing the old way from USB 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> oh my i forgot about at
<Kilos> oh my wb hibana
<hibana> ehlo
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> actually have an old iso here, so gonna take time to bring up to date
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> didnt you wget 14.04.1
<hibana> first thing is to get the video driver sorted
<hibana> no
<Kilos> oi
<hibana> still need to load the Nvidia thing after all this time
<Kilos> 331?
<hibana> yep
<Kilos> thats not too difficult with aptitude
<hibana> on 30% now
<Kilos> lol have you ever had the black screen after an install
<Kilos> with the need to disable the effects thing
<hibana> I get big fat black and white spots by default
<hibana> need to boot with the nomodeset option
<Kilos> try alt+tab+f12
<hibana> uh, why?
<Kilos> then disable desktop effects
<hibana> alt+tab+f12 sounds weird
<Kilos> then after installing nvidia you activate then again
<Kilos> superfly  it was alt+tab+f12 hey
<hibana> I;m fine with setting nomodeset at boot time
<Kilos> or was it ctrl+alt+f12
<hibana> actually just had to do that once today when booting from the ISO
<Kilos> i need help please
<Kilos> at 00.05 wget -c link
<Kilos> is that right
<hibana> damn... gonna have to reboot
<Kilos> lol go for it
<hibana> messed up before nvidia was finished
<Kilos> oi
<hibana> hmm...
<Kilos> wb hibana  
 * hibana kinda surprised
<Kilos> why?
<hibana> looks like nvidia is actually fully installed
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> got me proper resolution and all
<Kilos> nice
<hibana> now going to run the update
<hibana> ahh
<hibana> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hibana>  xserver-xorg-video-all : Depends: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but it is not installed
<Kilos> update/upgrade fixes that
<hibana> fixed
<hibana> now
<hibana> Need to get 402 MB of archives.
<Kilos> eina
<superfly> Kilos: ctrl+shift+F12 maybe?
<Kilos> ive only had to do it once so not sure anymore
<Kilos> but that sounds right ya
<hibana> Kilos: that's why I just purchased another 2+1
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> actually should wait for just another few minutes but won't get through the month anyway
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only 50 mins
<Kilos> lekker with you here im still awake so will get the 64bit 14.04.1 iso just now
<hibana> better to be prepared
 * hibana going to be out for a sec
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> peer got him
<Kilos> wb
<hibana> ty
<hibana> Kilos: btw, my issue has nothing to do with desktop effects
<Kilos> oh
<hibana> desktop effects are pefect as long as the nvidia driver is loaded
<hibana> ai!
<hibana> already starting to eat into the new bundle now
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> you should have waited man
<hibana> no it's fine
<hibana> hope to be finished by midnight
<hibana> will probably go little over but can't stay up too long
<hibana> so far things looking good here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> then another reboot
<hibana> most important for now is to get firefox and quassel up to date
<Kilos> lol you and firefox
<hibana> firefox is a winner
<Kilos> quassel i can understand
 * hibana supports mozilla all the way
<hibana> they know what is meant with freedom
<Kilos> for me opera-browser works fine
<Kilos> faster and less data used on updating
<hibana> you can has it
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i dont do fancy things
<Kilos> hi gwoodford  
<hibana> hi gwoodford
<Kilos> Maaz  google tsocks
<Maaz> Kilos: "tsocks - Transparent SOCKS Proxying Library" http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/ :: "tsocks - Transparent SOCKS Proxying Library - SourceForge" http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/about.php :: "tsocks - Browse Files at SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsocks/files/ :: "tsocks | SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsocks/ :: "tsocks(8) -
<Maaz> Linux man page" http://linux.die.net/man/8/tsocks :: "tsocks(1) - Linux man page" http://li…
<hibana> Kilos: forget about tsocks, you don't need it
<Kilos> not me man
<Kilos> gwood
<gwoodford> hi, yes, i was asking about tsocks
<gwoodford> lost connection for a while
<hibana> gwoodford: why do you need tsocks?
<Kilos> yeah we noticed
<Kilos> dont hose links help you?
<Kilos> 15 mins more then wget
<hibana> ai!
<gwoodford> hibana, i have a laptop without a ethernet connection, so using a raspberry pi, I don't have a wifi dongle that supports AP mode, so need to use my cellphone as a wifi hotspot that my laptop and raspberry pi connect to
<hibana> Kilos: man crontab
<gwoodford> I know it is a very exotic setup, but it works, i'm buying a wifi dongle that supports AP mode
<hibana> hmm... sounds interesting but still don't see why you need tsocks
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats as bad as man at
<gwoodford> it is just a pain, because only applications that support socks proxies work, i tried even using ubuntu's global network proxy settings and they don't have an effect either
<gwoodford> hibana, i cant use apt-get or certain applications that don't support socks proxies within the app, i'm sure there are other ways, but surely the tsocks stuff would work?
<hibana> surely you don't need a proxy at all?
<hibana> using your android phone?
<gwoodford> hibana, i'm using an Android phone, but the internet connection is not from my phone
<hibana> yikes
<hibana> where do you get the internets from?
<Kilos> where is it from 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> free wifi
<gwoodford> Internet -> raspberry pi -> android phone hotspot -> laptop (the SSH tunnel is between my laptop and raspberry pi)
<hibana> Kilos: my update downloads are done.... busy installing
<Kilos> cool
<gwoodford> raspberry pi has an ethernet connection to get internet, and wifi dongle to connect to my android phone
<Kilos> ive got all the unity packages saved so can rsync them
<hibana> gwoodford: yes but still, where do you get the internet from? what connection?
<gwoodford> it is an ADSL connection through a router modem
<hibana> hmm... 
<gwoodford> hibana, i'm using the connection now to chat on here, so i know the socks connection works
<hibana> so the pi acts as ahotspot for the phone?
<Kilos> havent laptops got eth connecting sockets
<gwoodford> I just can't route all my traffic through it
<hibana> a very foreign setup indeed
<gwoodford> hibana, well the pi wifi dongle i have does not support hotspot mode, so i need my phone to be the wifi hotspot, so my pi connect to it
<gwoodford> hibana, it is one of those ultrathin laptops, so no eth port, laptop is too thin
<Kilos> eish
 * hibana fails to see how the android connects to the pi
<hibana> fp
<gwoodford> hibana, android does not connect to pi, the pi connect to android |    Internet - pi -> phone (hotspot) <- laptop
<hibana> ai!
<gwoodford> quite a hack, but when a guy needs the internet, he finds a way
<superfly> I'm failing to see why you need a proxy?
<gwoodford> superfly, I don't know how else to do it, the internet access reaches the pi, but the phone does not have an internet connection
<superfly> gwoodford: you need to set up your routing correctly, mosty
<superfly> *mostly
<gwoodford> superfly, on my pi?
<superfly> and on your laptop
<hibana> yeah that sounds right
<superfly> and possibly your phone, though I'm not too sure how to work that
<superfly> gwoodford: the main question I have is this: why can't you connect your laptop to the router too?
<gwoodford> I imagine I would first need to get my phone to access the internet somehow through the connection first?
<superfly> oh, no eth port
 * superfly should read, not skim
<hibana> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> gwoodford: can your phone browser the internet?
<superfly> s/r//
<gwoodford> superfly, it is my landlords router, I don't have direct access, he only provides a lan connection and the main house is too far away to pickup his wifi
<gwoodford> superfly, nope, don't has not internet connection
<superfly> that would be your problem then
<gwoodford> superfly, well the socks connection works, it is just the tsocks application that i can't get working
<superfly> gwoodford: without plugging my own phone into a similar configuration... does your phone show up as an ethernet device?
<superfly> why are you using tsocks?
<superfly> gwoodford: why not ssh from the laptop to the pi and use that as a socks tunnel?
<gwoodford> superfly, my phone shows up as a wifi hotspot on my laptop
<superfly> and the proxy is on the pi then, I presume?
<superfly> gwoodford: that really has nothing to do with the issue
<superfly> gwoodford: and I was talking about the pi, not your laptop
<gwoodford> superfly, that is what i'm doing currently, i'm sshing from my laptop to the pi, socks tunnel works, but only through applications that have built in support for socks proxy, like Eclipse and Firefox
<gwoodford> tsocks is for forcing applications to go through the socks tunnel
<gwoodford> for example: tsocks ping 8.8.8.8 
<gwoodford> should be working
<superfly> gwoodford: if you run "ip route" on your laptop, what do you see?
<gwoodford> default via 10.42.0.1 dev wlan0  proto static  10.42.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.0.10  metric 9  192.168.122.0/24 dev virbr0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.122.1 
<superfly> OK
<superfly> and your cellphone's IP address is 10.42.0.1 ?
<superfly> gwoodford: what's your PI's IP address?
<gwoodford> superfly, i'm not sure what my phones ip address is, but the pi iw 10.42.0.12
<superfly> ok
<gwoodford> is*
<gwoodford> i edited my /etc/tsocks.conf to only have the following settings
<gwoodford> server = 127.0.0.1
<gwoodford> server_type = 5
<inetpro> yay!
<gwoodford> server_port = 1080
<superfly> gwoodford: try this...
<superfly> sudo ip route del default
<superfly> sudo ip route add default via 10.42.0.12 dev wlan0
 * inetpro is back on Kubuntu 14.04 
<superfly> inetpro: w00t!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> my iso download is at 86%
<gwoodford> superfly, that does not seem to make any difference
<superfly> gwoodford: I'm not sure my commands are correct
<superfly> I don't use those commands on a regular basis
<superfly> what did it say?
<gwoodford> superfly, it did not give any errors and seemed to make the change fine
<superfly> gwoodford: ip route
<gwoodford> but still not connection through tsocks or normally
<superfly> gwoodford: also, ip route on your pi
<gwoodford> default via 10.42.0.12 dev wlan0 | 10.42.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.0.10  metric 9
<gwoodford> superfly, i'm going to try use the system proxy build into ubuntu to connect through the proxy, hopefully that is fixed, but i might temporarily lose my connection
<Kilos> inetpro  14.04.1 iso is here
<gwoodford> superfly, sorry wrong ip route, will do my pi now
<gwoodford> 10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.3 |  10.42.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.0.12 
<superfly> no default?
<Kilos> thats me done for tonight. sleep tight guys
<inetpro> night Kilos
<gwoodford> superfly, default via 10.0.0.2 dev eth0 
 * inetpro also hitting the sack
<gwoodford> superfly, sorry missed the default line
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for taking over to help gwoodford
<gwoodford> nite inetpro
<gwoodford> maybe i should try get tsocks working on my debian laptop and see if it works there?
<superfly> I also need to hit the hay
<superfly> night all
<gwood> sigh, can't sleep
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-28
<Kilos> hi melwik  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ai! major wind blowing treees against power lines
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos , was a good last ten minutes in yesterdays match hey?!!
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> very exciting
<Kilos> and for once we win yay
<nlsthzn> they tried for a bonus points and we almost lost, then they tried to win and we got a bonus point >.<
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I am sure their is a life lesson in there somewhere :)
<Kilos> yip priorities
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ? All well in SA? Sure the weather must be much better 
<Kilos> yeah ty nlsthzn  im much happier now that its warmer, hows things by you?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks , cooling down slowly.
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> are you still playing some games? I see I have many doubles with the humble bundles I have purchased if you are interested in anything...
<Kilos> this is quite interesting
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/110636-bash-bug-shock-what-should-you-do.html
<Kilos> i havent lately. been getting a server going here and gertting it to share 3g, also been buying a 1TB drive which the couriers used every excuse for not delivering until my supplier told them to take it back to them and they delivered it to me personally
<Kilos> then a day and night of trying to install ubuntu on it and eventually win7 made me dig up a seagate seatools cd and find it has bad sectors in critical areas
<Kilos> so tomorrow back to skype for the supplier
<Kilos> they must love me and murphy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> murphies law, as dit kan breek, sal dit
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> technology, a blessing or a curse
<Kilos> haha but disappointing with that kind of hassle on a brandy new drive
<Kilos> last resort was to check the drive
<Kilos> maybe it was mishandled in transit somewhere
<nlsthzn> defects in new stuff is very common sadly
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> and it typically happens when resolving the issue is difficult
<nlsthzn> murphy and all ;)
<Kilos> yip but now ive learned, if any hassles with an install check the drive first
<Kilos> im so used to old drives and their probs i didnt even think of checking on a new one
<Kilos> luckily in my learning process i discovered that seatools for dos program must be years back now
<Kilos> it checks the drive thoroughly and gives an error code if there is a prob
<nlsthzn> well at least some learning happened :)
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hallo Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing this fine day
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm doing great
<Kilos> im just looking at my facebook stuffs
<Kilos> very seldom go there but got a bit bored
<charl> just ate a pizza at the vapiano and am now drinking coffee at douwe egberts across rotterdam central station
<charl> ah i refuse to use facebook out of fundamental concerns
<charl> but a lot of my friends and family use it
<Kilos> fundamental concerns?
<charl> centralisation of personal information and communication on a single service provider
<charl> tools like facebook are not suitable for general use on the internet due to its centralised architecture
<charl> same goes for whatsapp, twitter, linkedin etc
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> ah
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> oh charl  i ran seatools dos thingie on the drive and it has bad blocks in critical areas
<charl> is that the new drive you bought ?
<Kilos> yip
<charl> whaaaaat, that's horrible
<charl> return it immediately
<Kilos> thats why i couldnt install on it
<charl> yeah no wonder
<Kilos> yip skyping the rep tomorrow
<charl> it sounds like a manufacturing problem, or maybe it got damaged in transit but i thought that wasn't possible anymore
<charl> don't they do any testing before they ship new drives
<Kilos> nope they arrive and go into their storeroom and qwait for orders
<charl> from my time in south africa i got the impression many of these companies are selling throw-out products
<charl> because i had that same experience at mecer, rectron
<charl> in NL i have never bought faulty hardware, ever
<Kilos> but they had no probs replacing a dvd writer i bought from them so i think all will be ok
<charl> it *can* happen but it's extremely rare
<charl> i think there's a problem in the industry with quality assurance
<Kilos> must be
<charl> it happened once too many for me to think it is purely coincidental
<Kilos> next one ill run seatools  to check
<charl> yeah you must
<charl> can't trust these people by the looks of it
<Kilos> actually a nice tool that
<charl> do that first before even trying to install anything on it
<Kilos> yip will do
<charl> i should actually run smartctl on this hard drive some time again
<Kilos> even gives you a seagate ref number for warranty issues
<charl> there weren't any problems last time but you never know
<charl> nice !
<charl> but it's time for me to buy a new laptop in any case, i think
<charl> i've been looking at the various thinkpad options, there are some really nice ones right now
<charl> some light weight laptops for very good battery life
<charl> only problem is they all come standard with hdmi now and my external screen is still an older vga
<Kilos> i dont like those things
<charl> so i will need a hdmi-to-vga connector
<charl> *converter
<Kilos> im a desktop person
<charl> i travel around quite a bit (like i'm doing right now) and it's nice to take my laptop with and use free wifi :P
<charl> i also take my laptop with me to work every day
<Kilos> yes they have advantages
<charl> but yeah it depends on your need at the end of the day
<charl> laptops aren't very flexible
<charl> i used to be a desktop person myself before i started traveling and realised it is just a necessity
<Kilos> yip when travelling you cant beat a lappy
<charl> i am also looking for a cheap-ish home server right now
<charl> that's why i'm looking at all the various options for single-board computers
<charl> i have an cable modem standing at home that's doing practically nothing most of the day
<charl> want to just host my own stuff at home instead of making use of external providers
<charl> my only problem is that most dynamic ip address ranges have been blacklisted for sending spam due to various malware infections on home computers
<Kilos> ya ive got a pc here that my server but when i get new stuff it has to stand one side while in work here and stay online with old p4
<charl> so i can't really use it as a mail server unless i get a static ip address routed through or i use a mail proxy
<charl> but other stuff can be hosted without any problems
<charl> ok i'm off again, have to catch the tram
<charl> ciao
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sigh
<bushtech_> nou wat's nou weer verkeerd?
<Kilos> die wind wat die bome teen die krag drade druk dan vrek die krag
<bushtech_> Ah Ok , nie veel wat jy daaromtrent kan doen nie
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech_> dog net Murphy druk jou weer
<Kilos> nee hy kan maar more weer probeer as ek vra vir vervanging van my hardeskyf
<bushtech_> gee hulle gas
<Kilos> hy probeer maar altyd maar ek is hardekwas en gooi nie tou in nie
<Kilos> ek glo nie hulle sal sukkel nie
<bushtech_> Ja, ek dink jou attitude moet wees: Wanner is die nuwe een hier?
<Kilos> lol ek sal die agent more oggend op skype kry en hoor
<charl> bushtech_: you want to gas them?! you should join the nazis
<charl> not very politically correct thing to say these days
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont you understand afrikaans charl  
<Kilos> gee hulle gas is give them gears or give them hell
<charl> ah
<charl> i thought you wanted to gas them to death
<Kilos> no man
<charl> travel tip, if you come to europe, don't use that expression :P
<Kilos> ok lol
<charl> gassing here has a very negative connotation
<charl> they used to gas the jews in poland
<Kilos> it is also pronounced same as in ag man
<Kilos> not a gutteral g
<charl> in dutch we that's the way we would say it too
<Kilos> like a silence growl
<charl> "je moet ze gas geven"
<Kilos> silent
<Kilos> ah
<charl> but yeah it isn't something you want to say :P
<charl> after ww2 it kind-of got a really bad connotation
<Kilos> in europe maybe not here. its the taal
<charl> lol
<charl> the germans developed deadly mustard gas
<charl> that stuff wasn't good
<Kilos> ya warfare sucks
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> even worse things are used today and recent wars
<charl> yeah all these smart bombs
<charl> bombs are never smart, only dumb
<Kilos> good way of lowering the population though
<charl> yeah especially in a desert where not much lives in any case
<Kilos> lol
<charl> go kill the little that still breathes
<Kilos> war is stupid but thats how govts revive the economy
<charl> yeah that's what they say, although i'm not convinced it's really true
<charl> it revives part of the economy but it kills off another part
<Kilos> ya but after the war there is always progress in leaps and bounds
<charl> wasn't the case in the NL, after ww2 the country hit a major economic downturn
<charl> germany was left divided
<charl> took a long time to build back up what was lost
<charl> the port city of rotterdam i just visited was almost completely destroyed
<Kilos> but look at how they progressed
<charl> but after many years things do eventually recover
<Kilos> yeah well you cant rebuild in a couple of years
<charl> i dunno, i guess there are many different ways of looking at it
<Kilos> stupid it is
<Kilos> but thats hguman nature hey
<Kilos> human
<charl> look at the uk and the usa, they are both left heavily indebted after these wars
<charl> wars cost a LOT of money
<Kilos> there has never been peace, peeps always want what the neighbour has
<charl> government becomes so much in debt they can never pay the money back
<charl> yeah it's simple human greed and the other side is frear
<charl> *fear
<charl> it's always "those people"
<Kilos> yes but half the time there was no reason for the war
<charl> well there rarely is any real reason for war
<Kilos> like old sadam with supposed weapons of mass destruction they still havent found
<Kilos> but they spent mega bucks getting rid of him
<Kilos> and the uk i dont understand, theyve lost all their colonies but still shove nose in all over
<charl> except in the EU that they rather stay out of entirely
<Kilos> now i want my new drive man, i got kubuntu 64bit last night for it
<charl> just because that's the only place where they can't call the shots
<charl> and when scotland wanted out they bullied them
<Kilos> yip they still got the attitude that they ruke the world
<Kilos> rule
<charl> england wants to be in everywhere but only where they can be the big boss
<charl> they can't stand being outclassed
<Kilos> yip and make money
<charl> that attitude has been going on for hundreds of years
<Kilos> everything is about money
<charl> back in the dutch golden age they used to block our trade routes
<charl> just because they couldn't stand us outclassing them in every way
<charl> they wanted control over all the trade route4s
<charl> we never wanted war with them, they just started bullying us
<Kilos> same with boer wars
<charl> nah those island natives... then i rather side with germany
<charl> at least the germans are progressive, smart and they work hard
<Kilos> same in canada with the french
<charl> sure they have their mistakes but at least they have culture
<charl> a former colleague of mine was canadian from ukrainian decent
<charl> she told me about how the english used to treat the slavs as untermenschen there in canada
<Kilos> i admire the nation they came from total destruction to being a world leader in many ways
<charl> and then later they had a lot to say about the germans
<Kilos> the secret is , dont lose
<charl> yeah :D
<Kilos> winners always write the history books
<charl> exactly isn't that true
<charl> yup
<charl> the ww2 history is mostly told very one-sidedly
<Kilos> yip
<charl> never did they say a word about how german u-boats saved many of the survivors from the ships they destroyed
<charl> no it's always "those evil germans"
<Kilos> politics
<charl> and that there were more than 40 assassination attempts on hitler, mostly by germans
<charl> even his own inner circle
<charl> the lengths to which they went to plot to kill hitler was amazing in many ways
<charl> the one guy even built a cutting edge time bomb which was years ahead of its time
<charl> pun not intended :D
<Kilos> they are a brilliant nation and not lazy
<charl> yeah i wish the dutch had the work ethic of the germans
<charl> i think people here got lazy after too many years of wealth
<Kilos> oh well us little guys can just watch
<charl> :D
<charl> yeah ...
<Kilos> haha have you heard of a brobrella
<Kilos> just saw an add
<Kilos> brobrella is a large person that supplies you with shade to keep your beer cool
<charl> whaaaat hahaha :D
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  you here?
<Kilos> hi smile  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<charl> hi smile
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<smile> see you later, charl and Kilos :)
<smile> and everyone else :)
<Kilos> ok
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> I have a procrastination problem :(
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> Membership renewed until 2015-09-30
<inetpro> only 78 active members left?
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-21
<dlPhreak> Morning
<mazal> Mornings
<octoquad> morning
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<barrydk> Mornings everyone and we don't talk rugby
<pieter2627> barrydk: what happened with the rugby :P
<Squirm> Morning
<barrydk> pieter2627:  ek het gese ons praat nie daaroor nie
<pieter2627> haha
<mazal> Hehehe http://www.wired.com/2015/09/microsoft-using-linux-run-cloud/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ehlo Kilos
<inetpro> how did the sfd go?
<Kilos> no meeting tonight?
<inetpro> what meeting?
<inetpro> it's monday sir
<inetpro> what does the topic say?
<Kilos> dunno i slept and did a bit ao outside work
<Kilos> oh so tomorrow
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> please accept my apologies, i will most likely been in kalafongs clutches
<Kilos> going there at 6am tomorrow
<Kilos> ohi superfly and others
<Kilos> and working on a lappy when on your back is hard work
<inetpro> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: hopefully all goes well tomorrow
<inetpro> and we will see you back here in full force soon
<Kilos> i think it will ty, but they dont ruxh no maybe a day or 2 before they cut even
<inetpro> this place is dead here without you
<Kilos> i noticed
<Kilos> only part and joins
<inetpro> deegee: wb
<Kilos> internet been bad looks like
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> drussell davey fix your connection
<Kilos> or keep saying hi and bi
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Kilos> have a good rest inetpro  and be good
<inetpro> good luck oom and good night
<inetpro> kulelu88: wb
<inetpro> how was SFD?
<kulelu88> I don't know :D
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> you didn't go?
<inetpro> hello gremble
<inetpro> gremble: how was SFD?
<gremble> Hey inetpro. It was pretty good
<inetpro> mooi!
<gremble> About to sit down and write an article about it
<gremble> Do you know if anyone would want it? :P
<gremble> Do we have a place to post it?
<gremble> (I'm writing it for Perdeby, but I don't think they'll publish it)
<inetpro> heh, I will read it
<inetpro> and I'm sure others will as well
<gremble> I mean to put it up for reading. I'll talk to Karl, perhaps he has somewhere to post it.
<inetpro> would make sense to put it at http://www.sfd.org.za/
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> How was your weekend inetpro 
<inetpro> been on the road most of the time, but was all good thanks
<kulelu88> gremble: post on your website man. you don't need an official channel to post to
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> Not even I read my website. There is no point putting it there :P
<kulelu88> I read your website (IIRC)
<gremble> Did you end up not coming to SFD kulelu88, or did I miss you?
<gremble> I met theblazehen, so it was cool to put a face to the handle.
<inetpro> gremble: and pieter2627?
<kulelu88> I didn't come. I was working on something till very late
<kulelu88> Or was it a movie :?
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<gremble> I don't recall meeting anyone else specifically. I met Charl that ran the key signing and a Mr Sam.
<kulelu88> am I hidden? 
<gremble> You mean your cloak?
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, you're cloaked
<kulelu88> awesome
<kulelu88> Do any of you guys know how compression technology works?
<gremble> A little. Much less than what you would be able to read with a quick search
<gremble> I could probably help you more with the statistics used
<kulelu88> I recently compressed a file from 150MB to 8MB and found it fascinating how it was done
<gremble> It is a pretty interesting field
<gremble> One of my friends is doing his masters in statistics and his thesis is on data compression
<kulelu88> mathematical statistics I am guessing?
<kulelu88> Also, what is interesting is provable builds
<gremble> Once you get to your masters, all statistics is mathematical statistics :P
<gremble> The distinction is only at an undergraduate level because of the fact that in the one you do calculus and in the other you do monkey-puzzles
<kulelu88> heh, I take offence
<gremble> It's okay. I don't mind :P
<kulelu88> I'll insult your Bokke as revenge! Naruto Japan !!!
<gremble> Dammit! Right in my weak-spot. How did you know I was a soccer fan?!
<kulelu88> hahahaha
<kulelu88> only on the internet do I meet folks who dislike sport :D
<gremble> Oh, it is not that I dislike it. I just have no particular interest. Just like I don't know who is currently ranking first in the world curling standings, I am not particularly bothered by which team is currently winning the rugby world cup
<kulelu88> well it isn't the springboks :D
<gremble> They should try curling
<kulelu88> or bowls, considering how old they all are
<gremble> I switched from i3 to openbox, now I have no idea how to switch between windows
<kulelu88> alt + tab ?
<gremble> Oh. yes
<gremble> xD
<gremble> Thanks :P
<gremble> Bash has really bad looking syntax >.>
<kulelu88> time to visit hacker news for your new fonts
<gremble> Hmm. I have decided that I dislike openbox
<gremble> I am going to go back to i3. I just need to do some configuration management
<kulelu88> xfce for the win
<inetpro> good night 
<gremble> night inetpro 
<gremble> kulelu88: openbox runs with most of xfce's bits, except the window manager. Some of it is nice. But I don't like the windowing anymore
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> heh, if its not xfce on install, its something else B-)
<gremble> Haha well, yes, its openbox :p using the xfce environment
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Oh, it is not xfce. It is lxde 
<gremble> Sorry
<kulelu88> oh myyy. that is an internet fail of epic proportions!!!
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-22
<inetpro> good mornings
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<thatgraemeguy> will skip the good for now
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: It will be better than yesterday
<Squirm> thatgraemeguy: why the change to lowercase?
<Squirm> superfly: Have you ever used Kivy?
<Squirm> http://kivy.org/#home
<pieter2627> good afternoon 
<inetpro> wb pieter2627
<inetpro> you ready for the meeting this evening?
<inetpro> the month went way too quick for me yet again
<pieter2627> inetpro: yes, will sort notes soon
<inetpro> thanks
 * pieter2627 can't believe it is time again
<gremble> I accidentally burnt down my entire haskell stack -_-
<gremble> Now I don't know how to fix it
<gremble> maaz tell gremble "I am pinging myself"
<Maaz> gremble: Righto, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<gremble> I don't think my theming is working as intended
<Maaz> gremble: By the way, gremble on freenode told me "tell gremble "I am pinging myself"" 20 seconds ago
<gremble> maaz tell gremble it works
<Maaz> gremble: Okay, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<gremble> does it work?
<Maaz> gremble: By the way, gremble on freenode told me "tell gremble it works" 14 seconds ago
<gremble> It does indeed
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> hurry up and take your time is the motto of our public medical system
<Kilos> check again, then book me in on the 13th and surgery on the 15th
<Kilos> so should make tonights meeting if im not sleeping
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so where are the clever tablet users
<Kilos> at kalafong hospital my sisters tablet sees afrihost wifi but when she taps connect it says failed to authenticate
<Kilos> oh she says she entered many zeroes then replied with weak signal
<Kilos> so wasnt an authentication prob
<Kilos> you can all breathe again
<Kilos> ohi superfly hows the family and you?
<superfly> Kilos: they have chiken pox
<superfly> *chicken
<Kilos> aw shame
<superfly> they're about halfway through, will only get better from here
<Kilos> ai! 
<Kilos> vasbyt
<Kilos> hi Cryterion kulelu88 inetpro 
<Kilos> and pietie and octoquad 
<Cryterion> hi
<Kilos> and all other nother peeps
<Cryterion> meeting on tonight?
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> and im falling asleep , sigh
<pieter2627> almost time...
<pieter2627> oom Kilos nog reg?
<kulelu88> shouldn't it be 29 september? last tuesday of each month
<pieter2627> 4th thurs of the month, seems that we should start
<gremble> Good evening evvery one
<pieter2627> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - Sept 2015
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<pieter2627> Good evening again everyone and thank you for joining our monthly meeting.
<pieter2627> As always, Maaz is taking the minutes so please introduce yourself using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<Kilos> ek hier pieter2627 
<gremble> Maaz: I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Done
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
 * pieter2627 almost thought he was the only one
<pieter2627> guess the others have to be pinged
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> kulelu88 ping
<Kilos> MaNI ping
<gremble> gremble ping
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Done
<Kilos> stucomplex ping
<MaNI> pong
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> sanibonani
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<pieter2627> today's meeting agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150922
<pieter2627> take a quick min to go through it and please feel free to make any last minute topic suggestions
<pieter2627> oops forgot something...
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<theblazehen> Maaz I am jeandre le roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am kulelu88 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Done
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<pieter2627> the previous meeting's minutes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<pieter2627> i made notes to the wrong link previous minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150825
<pieter2627> i no has issues with it then we will be moving on in a bit...
<Kilos> im fine
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<inetpro> pieter2627: we can always fix it later if necessary
<pieter2627> i am only going to give a minute's waiting time for anyone to add something that they might have here
<Kilos> cool
<pieter2627> no one spotted the error, so wonder who went to look anyway
 * inetpro is way too tired 
<pieter2627> ok, in the future we would hopefully have more for this topic
<pieter2627> so if anyone wants to sign the  COC or wants to become a member then speaking to Kilos or superfly would be your best bet
<pieter2627> to join our Trello just speak to inetpro and for a launchpad ID just speak up
<Kilos> everyone has too much on their minds to even remember what was agreed on  last meeting
<Kilos> nono
<gremble> I just signed up for the trello (again I think)
<Kilos> inetpro and superfly 
<pieter2627> Kilos: thought you are a member and not inetpro 
<Kilos> lol ya but inetpro had to help me to sign the COC
<Kilos> thats a big job
<Kilos> we have a how to on trello as well
<gremble> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct for anyone interested
<Cryterion> If the guideline got updated to include the posting key to keyserver, then the guideline would be 100%
<Kilos> ty gremble 
<pieter2627> ah ok, moving on...
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<pieter2627> SFD was over the weekend and was quite exciting...
<Kilos> theblazehen do you and gremble have feedback from sfd
<pieter2627> i understand that gremble was also there
<gremble> Yup.
<inetpro> pieter2627: you ended up going as well?
<pieter2627> inetpro: yes
<inetpro> nice! 
<Kilos> well done
<gremble> I'm busy with a write-up. Took notes and stuff, so I will host it on the internet somewhere for those that didn't attend to read
<Cryterion> we need them in more areas though
<pieter2627> here is a quick summary - gremble and theblazehen correct me on errors
<pieter2627> Seaparo Phala, the CIO for the Department of Arts and Culture, told us what government is trying to do to increase FOSS usage and he highlighted the 4 FOSS users 
<pieter2627> as a note, he mentioned a few government departments that make use of FOSS
<pieter2627> next, Dave Russell from Microsoft highlighted how they have had FOSS for awhile but it has not received the best of marketing and how they might increase that in the future
<gremble> > Free as in beer not FOSS
<inetpro> ai!
<pieter2627> ^^ that for Microsoft
<gremble> FOSS with the opening of stuff like .Net Core earlier this year
<inetpro> sounds like old spinning tactics to me
<pieter2627> Dr Leti Kleyn from UP highlighted why research should be more open and accessible
<pieter2627> Aslam Raffee, the former CIO of the Department of Science and Technology, explained how the copyright amendment bill might go against OSS contribution in SA
<pieter2627> Shahn van Zyl mentioned how a company called LSD runs assessments for public companies to help them switch over to FOSS
<pieter2627> Tim Haak showed how to use docker and gave a few tips for new and advance users
<pieter2627> Henti Smith explained how Bacula, a backup suite, works and highlighted its features
<pieter2627> Nevar Fourie how digital contracts can be created using Ethereum - lents somewhat from bitCoin but is for where two items/entities are transfered between parties in a fool proof and open manner
<pieter2627> almost done...
<pieter2627> Mark Clarke showed the basics of react - a js library
<pieter2627> Ross Addis from Redhat talked about the hybrid cloud and reasons for the open cloud
<pieter2627> gremble: will you be able to post a link for your summary on the list
<gremble> mailinglist? Sure
<pieter2627> and is anyone interested in a more complete note set?
<Kilos> or paste bin
<inetpro> pieter2627: nice list, thanks for sharing
<Kilos> ty pieter2627 
<pieter2627> np
<inetpro> pieter2627: how many people were there?
<pieter2627> i would guess 60... depending on how many were behind me
<theblazehen> Maybe ~50 to ~70?
<theblazehen> yeah
<pieter2627> 60 might be overstated also
<gremble> The turn-out wasn't very good
<theblazehen> Yeah :/
<gremble> We should work on marketing I think
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> Pretty much no one did key signing
<pieter2627> there were train problems as well... some arrived late
<inetpro> more than 50 is not bad though
<theblazehen> Just me, and charl Le Roux, the organiser
<gremble> Needs more advertising
<inetpro> clearly we have work to do for the next one :-)
 * inetpro wondering how we can get more people to come
<pieter2627> anyone have anything to raise for other events on the agenda?
<Kilos> media
<Kilos> tswane tv and news papers
<Kilos> and fb
<inetpro> Kilos: it was advertised on fb
<pieter2627> or whatever your media of choice is...
<Kilos> ok
<pieter2627> if each one those a little bit of what he/she can then is will add up i think
<Kilos> yip
<pieter2627> so no news for the installfests in cpt?
<pieter2627> and no one planning on organizing any new events?
<gremble> I just have the tlug, but that is not really an event, more of a thing
<pieter2627> gremble: tlug?
<inetpro> pieter2627: did the arts and culture guys talk about the DASA event coming in October?
<gremble> Either TuksLUG or TshwaneLUG. We'll do both. Karl suggested that I link up with him
<inetpro> Inaugural meeting of Drupal users in Government and NGO sector http://www.meetup.com/Drupal-Pretoria-Arcadia-NGO-gov
<pieter2627> Kilos: does getting involved mean taking an interest in their events?
<pieter2627> inetpro: not that i can remember
<Kilos> glad you got together with kmf gremble 
<pieter2627> Kilos: involved with lugs that is..
<Kilos> inna way
<Kilos> you choose what you want to get involved in
<Kilos> tey must has stuff going thats of interet to you
<Kilos> they
<pieter2627> i mean under the Misc section we have 'get more involved with lugs to promote ubuntu and foss together'
<Kilos> the plan was that we work together  more
<Kilos> even though we are mainly ubuntu we are linux as well
<Kilos> and foss
<pieter2627> ok...
<pieter2627> who is planning on attending PyCon?
<Kilos> so why let lugs do their thing and we do ours
<Kilos> strength in numbers
<inetpro> Kilos: we are not a lug
<Kilos> ya inetpro but we can work and play with them
<Kilos> kindred spirits so to say
<inetpro> each one has it's own character, oviously anyone can join anywhere else
<pieter2627> so that covers events?
<inetpro> pieter2627: no
<pieter2627> inetpro: what did i miss?
<inetpro> release party
<inetpro> next release is coming soon now
<inetpro> I think we should start organising something again
<inetpro> at least we can try 
<pieter2627> ok... what is a release party?
<inetpro> Wily Werewolf getting released on 22 October 2015 
<inetpro> Ubuntu 15.10
<pieter2627> yes, so is the party on the weekend of the release? 
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningReleaseParty
<pieter2627> i have only seen photos of this stuff not what they are... will check the link
<pieter2627> so inetpro do you need a vote to see if we will have one, want to check the interest, etc?
<inetpro> somebody should just take the initiative and run with it
<inetpro> arrange a venue and send invites, etc
<inetpro> and we can have it in many locations all at the same time
<inetpro> invite a few friends and make it your own
<pieter2627> inetpro: can you get us going with the one?
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> wb Cryterion_ 
<Cryterion_> Lappy dead, going inside so can charge, be back soon
<Kilos> kk
<inetpro> pieter2627: I don't want to commit to anything right now, way too many other things on my plate
<pieter2627> no other interest seem to arise...
<inetpro> I just had to mantion so we don't all forget about these basics
<inetpro> mention as well
<inetpro> releases happen every six months, and release parties are kinda fun
<pieter2627> can we set out to start planing/shaping the basics details for the next release?
<pieter2627> a party for it i mean??
<inetpro> yeah I think we should at least have a big one for the LTS release in April
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed to start talking about a release party for 16.04 LTS
<Maaz> Agreed: to start talking about a release party for 16.04 LTS
<pieter2627> i can mail the list about that tomorrow?
<inetpro> ty
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to mail the list about a release party
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to mail the list about a release party
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<pieter2627> we have had the ubuntu-in-the-wild on for awhile now
<pieter2627> are all ok if we go ahead and create the ubuntu-in-the-wild page using Nikola's gallery feature?
<pieter2627> other than that does anyone have anything else to add for topics under Misc?
 * pieter2627 seems to be speaking to himself
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<Kilos> no one is arguing with you man
<pieter2627> i asked for confirmation not an argument...
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> how about putting stuff on the wiki?
<pieter2627> inetpro: i guess we can do that...
<inetpro> or on our fb, g+ and or twiiter feeds?
<pieter2627> maybe i need to have a list of all the things i have for the next meeting so that we can make a choice..
<pieter2627> time seems to be running out...
 * inetpro suggests using trello as a sandbox
<pieter2627> ok will create the list there
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to create a list on trello of ubuntu in the wild
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to create a list on trello of ubuntu in the wild
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<inetpro> +1 for pieter2627
<Kilos> pieter2627 +1
<Kilos> pieter2627 yu are doing well
<inetpro> pieter2627: you're doing a great job and I know I may not be available in October
<Kilos> o
<pieter2627> inetpro: we can also swap around sometime with africa's meetings if you want
<pieter2627> oh ok
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to chair the next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to chair the next meeting
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<pieter2627> The next meeting is the 27th of Oct hope to see you all again
<Kilos> pieter2627 ty for stepping up and helping out
<pieter2627> Maaz: agreed next meeting on Tuesday, 27 October 2015 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting on Tuesday, 27 October 2015 @ 20:30
<inetpro> thanks pieter2627
<pieter2627> np Kilos and inetpro 
 * inetpro calls it a day
<inetpro> good night everyone
<pieter2627> that all thanks everyone for attending
<pieter2627> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-09-22-18-32-24.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-09-22-18-32-24.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-09-22-18-32-24.html
<Kilos> night from me too guys ty for being there
<pieter2627> night all
<kulelu88> and while the meeting was happening, somebody was trying to rob us
<kulelu88> fekk, this country really is finished
<gremble> They'll try and rob you in every country
<kulelu88> nah, criminals in other countries are not brave enough to break in twice in 1 day
<gremble> I wouldn't know.
<gremble> I've never lived in another country
<kulelu88> aah, this is africa I guess. 
<superfly> kulelu88: ai :-( did they manage to get away with anything, or was it just an attempt?
<kulelu88> they stole stuff the first time and came back to steal some more superfly 
<kulelu88> what shocks me is how brave these criminals are. twice in 1 day???
<superfly> kulelu88: wow, I'm really sorry to hear that :-(
<kulelu88> superfly: its okay man. thanks for the concern, but I guess this is a pandemic the whole country is dealing with
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-23
<inetpro> good mornings 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<mazal> Morning
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> morning
<nlsthzn> >.< see I missed yesterdays meeting... one I could actually have made for a change 
<Kilos> evening all
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... how are you?
<nlsthzn> up late
<Kilos> alive ty nlsthzn  and you
<Kilos> yeah im gonna crash soon
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you should come here more often
<nlsthzn> I am good thanks uncle Kilos ... and yes inetpro ... I agree, sorry
<nlsthzn> I am also almost to bed...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> it being tomorrow here already
<gremble> Where are you that it is yesterday here?
<nlsthzn> the future :p
<nlsthzn> oh hai gremble 
<gremble> Hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> so what is news in ZA land?
<nlsthzn> all I have is, "Winter is coming"...
<nlsthzn> so temps are in the low 40's now
<gremble> I think we surrendered to the Japanese last week 
<Kilos> haha and winter leaving here
<Kilos> thank heavens
<Kilos> yeah
<gremble> We're a colony again
<Kilos> bit of a shocker
<nlsthzn> a bit
<nlsthzn> I decided to forget it and deny it happened... so in my world sanity prevails...
<nlsthzn> it is a lie but I don't care >:)
<gremble> Luckily I like sushi
<gremble> So I'm fine with our new masters
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i need to sleep peeps
<Kilos> keep well
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tell Kilos good night oom, see later
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nlsthzn> well japan did hold on to scotland pretty well until the wheels came off
<inetpro> nlsthzn: join us at #ubuntu-africa
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-24
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> good day
<gremble> Good morning
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> good and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Trying to decide on an editor to use. I have to re-setup both my emacs and vim if I want to use them, and not very keen at the moment
<magespawn> i use the stock vim, no custom settings
<magespawn> or what ever is on the system i am using at the moment
<gremble> Yes, you're right. I should probably just use it. haha.
<magespawn> i am trying to set up a cisco 837 router
<gremble> And? Successful?
<magespawn> well i have managed to connect to it through a console cable and minicom, but that is all so far
<magespawn> i have to learn the cisco commands
<gremble> Ah alright
<gremble> Not a lot of fun to have to work on a public holiday though :<
<magespawn> no this is not work, but education
<gremble> Oh alright
<gremble> That is not as bad
<magespawn> yup cisco manuals are rather large
<magespawn> looks like the preferred way is through the console
<gremble> This book is quite hostile to python 3 -_-
<kulelu88> python3, the mistake
<magespawn> kulelu88: why is that/
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> Might be the mistake, but that is what you will be using
<kulelu88> don't mind me, I'm just fuelling flames. py3 is like systemd
<gremble> Everyone hates it for no apparent reason?
<kulelu88> the problem with py3 is that it doesn't bring major benefits while so many libs are still py2
<gremble> A lot of them have been ported. Most of those that haven't are orphaned anyway
<gremble> The syntax for python3 is so far much nicer for me than python2. So I don't complain too much
<kulelu88> i still use py2
<gremble> and I 3
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I like stability
<gremble> But I don't use python a lot
<gremble> so it doesn't phase me
<gremble> My friend wants me to build a quick statistical model, so I am playing around 
<kulelu88> what kind of model? 
<gremble> Card draw model. So I'll probably do hypergeometric or derive a similar model based on his theoretical parameters
<magespawn> brb
<gremble> He is really into Magic the Gathering, so he wants me to help him theory craft a deck
<magespawn> back
<gremble> Welcome back
<magespawn> looks like there is a web interface for the 837, but it has to be enabled first
<magespawn> okay got the web interface up and running
<gremble> web interfaces on routers always make me worry that they are easily configurable from the outside. 
<magespawn> you can set so much on this one, the security seems quite high
<gremble> Ah alright
<magespawn> update: the webpage is refusing to load
<gremble> Have you been waiting for it to load for the last 3 hours?
<gremble> O.o
<magespawn> yes, but in my defense i did also going shopping and take a nap
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I should take a nap
<magespawn> it does wonders for my outlook
<gremble> It is true. If only it wasn't as hot 
<gremble> evil in emacs is amazing. I am not even going to lie
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro thatgraemeguy gremble and others as well
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you
<gremble> I'm well thank you
<magespawn>  hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> magespawn: don't do the web thingy, learn to do it the right way on the cli 
<inetpro> ai! 
<magespawn> inetpro: looks like at least in this case there is no option
<magespawn> it does take longer usually but does provide flexibility 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> back like boomarang
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so where the clever telegram peeps
<magespawn> superfly?
<Kilos> i have an app called org.callgram.messenger.apk but dont know how to install it in telegram or run it
<Kilos> http://apkforubuntu.xyz/download/communication/org.callgram.messenger.html
<inetpro> Kilos: really!>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> really? inetpro 
<Kilos> what you mean?
<inetpro> why try funny things like that?
<Kilos> well i dont want to use skype
<inetpro> have you tried https://desktop.telegram.org/ ?
<magespawn> that does not seem to be from the makers of telegram though
<Kilos> what other voip thing works on ubuntu and android
<magespawn> and there is an automatic download on that page
<magespawn> that looks highly suspicious
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro agrees with magespawn
<Kilos> inetpro i have telegram
<inetpro> what the problem is?
<Kilos> but typing when you on your back is hard on the neck
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> easy to talk to debs than type to her
<inetpro> another very easy option is google hangouts
<Kilos> im trying to get away from all google stuffs
<inetpro> audio and video takes bandwidth anyway
<inetpro> audio less so but still more than text
<inetpro> and Telegram does not yet support the calling feature as others do
<Kilos> yes but i am prepared to use some to be able to voip
<inetpro> at least not that I'm aware of
<Kilos> oh i thought callgram was part of telegram peeps
<inetpro> if you want telegram stuff then you go to https://telegram.org/
<Kilos> ive read that and many other pages over and over
<Kilos> een looked for them on irc
<Kilos> even
<inetpro> one day when we all grow up we will have a seemless cross-platform calling feature no matter what you use
<inetpro> in fact we already have it
<inetpro> it's called firefox hello
<inetpro> see https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/hello/
<inetpro> wb octoquad
<octoquad> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you gave up now already?
<Kilos> nope man was reading everywhere
<Kilos> haha and you know i really love firefox
<Kilos> oh i saw some sip thing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sipwitch
<Kilos> in the repos
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what ai!
<Kilos> secure peer-to-peer VoIP server for the SIP protocol
<Kilos> what does that mean
<inetpro> use the easy stuff that just works
<Kilos> hahaha jy word oud
<Kilos> nono anything involve with google is not for me
<inetpro> firefox works
<inetpro> and is fully open source
<Kilos> iya but through a browser first
<inetpro> what is wrong with the browser?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> one can irs from a browser but we use ifrc clients rather, why is that
<Kilos> irc
<Kilos> whew hrad to type like this
<Kilos> hard
<inetpro> you wanted an easy way to talk, that doesn't involve google or skype
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so now you want me to install firefox aain
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<inetpro> no, go ahead, build your own thingymajig
<Kilos> ne man
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<inetpro> uh oh!
<inetpro> who stole my cheese?
<superfly> That's what you get for messing with oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> superfly ++
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ty i needed that
<inetpro> superfly: you have another solution for audio calls for him?
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos
<Kilos> np man
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro still trying to recover from a migraine
<Kilos> you have earned the right to mess with me
<Kilos> ai! sorry man
<superfly> inetpro: when we call MrsFly's family we use Skype 
<inetpro> yikes!
<superfly> Apparently Viber is also good 
<Kilos> its not serios ty guys  i have skype
<Kilos> was just trying to keep you guys thinking maybe
<Kilos> seius
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> serious
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Cryterion> and everyone else
<Kilos> inetpro 31 dec is 30 years, gotta end it now
<Cryterion> huh?
<Kilos> haha he knows
<Kilos> you can get an inkling from 
<Kilos> Maaz kilos.site
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Kilos> top one
<Kilos> cant remember what the second one was for
<Cryterion> This website is not available. in 6 languages
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> that's the top 1
<Kilos> i wonder who killed it
<Cryterion> bottom one seems to be working
 * tumbleweed investigates who killed it
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hope all well there
<tumbleweed> hrm, there's no record of it being disabled
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> bottom one only has 2 video's, one has been suspended due to copyright, the other is a Tara auditioning
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm intrigued - we're trying ot figure out what happened
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed i can get to the dashboard and it sees me as me 
<magespawn> tumbleweed: not an area restriction because of the videos/
<Kilos> but dont know what to fiddle with
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, it's disabled on the hosting side, but nowhere else
<magespawn> ?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: re-publish
<Kilos> i have to find how to edit or something
<Kilos> will see what i get ty
<Kilos> i dont have a publish button anywahere
<Kilos> sigh
<tumbleweed> Kilos: go to sitebuilder
<tumbleweed> "edit this site" gets you there
<Kilos> publishing
<Kilos> last update 1470 days ago
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> yay ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> Cryterion its fixed
<magespawn> yup up and running
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sorry about that :(
<Cryterion> ok, will look shortly
<Kilos> np tumbleweed ty for the help
<Kilos> smile man :D
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<MaNL> hi
<superfly> hi
<superfly> MaNI: how's your solar power doing?
<MaNI> heh, pretty good, been running pc off it since about a week ago
<MaNI> but just a temporary ground setup still need to get it on the roof
<superfly> ah, OK
<MaNI> gets about 70% capacity on the ground even with partial shading which is better than I expected
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> by the time its on the roof there wont be loadshedding anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<MaNI> heh - I've always said that once I get them load shedding will stop
<MaNI> but realistically I'm pretty sure we haven't seen the last of it
<MaNI> also last sunday we were off the whole day for maintenance, (this happens at least twice a year) was pretty cool not to care about that
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<gremble> Good night magespawn 
<gremble> Oh my. You can run haskell in a Jupyter notebook
<tumbleweed> I think we figured out what happened to Kilos' site. A nice gnarley distributed-systems bug
<gremble> oh?
<tumbleweed> ancient site, wasn't on all the publishing clusters
<tumbleweed> so a request comes it for it, it tries to automatically get it published to the cluster
<tumbleweed> in the process, it sees that the enabled state is NULL, not True / False (yeah, shitty DB schema)
<tumbleweed> and replicates that out to all the clusters as False, not True
<tumbleweed> we recently cleaned up those NULLs to True, but this must have been before that
<gremble> Was that the google one or the yolasite one?
<tumbleweed> Yola
<superfly> ah, one of those
<gremble> python's matplotlib prings plots practically exactly like matlab. Quite interesting
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-25
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> inetpro: afternoon
<mazal> Morning
<dlPhreak> Morning
<pieter2627> morning all
<captine> greeting all.  Long time
<captine> hi Kil
<captine> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi captine and everyone else too
<Langjan> Hi thre Kilos  howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan gaanit?
<Langjan> goeddankie enn jy Kilos ?
<Kilos> ek lewe nog dankie
<Langjan> Klink effe grensgeval? Wats fout?
<Kilos> gaan eers 13de in vir op
<Langjan> Ai, nie lekker nie, waar word dit gedoen?
<Kilos> kalafong
<Kilos> op eers die 15de
<Langjan> kafafong?
<Langjan> waars dit
<Kilos> naby kerk straat wes van pta
<Langjan> OK baiie sterkte vir jou, sal dink aan jou
<Kilos> bid net
<Langjan> ek maak so
<Kilos> dankie
<Langjan> di gebed van 'n gelowige het groot krag, so staan daar geskrywe
<Langjan> Ons is in Pta, Saterdag oppad George-toe, kinders uit Oz kuier hier
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> Ok het net hou kom inlog om te laat weet, mooi loop en sterkte vir jou, sal jou weer nader aan die tyd kontak
<Kilos> pas julle op
<Kilos> dankie vir die nuus
<Langjan> dankie Kilos  jy ook
<Langjan> my plesier, gaan jou goed
<Langjan> ek ry met my lappie so sal probeer kontak hou waar ek data kry
<Kilos> enige tyd welkom hier
<Kilos> ry versigtig
<Langjan> Baie dankie ek wet! Sal doen
<Langjan> weet
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> oom Kilos , watse op ?
<Kilos> hi mazal gaan net laat hulle n breek breuk ding reg maak
<mazal> Ai
<Kilos> sodat ek hierdie slaap meds kan weg gooi
<mazal> 15 Okt ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> sterkte oom
<Kilos> sal 4 dae daar wees
<mazal> Maar ons sal darem seker weer praat voor dan
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Maar dis so stil hier sonder oom ek vergeet skoon van die channel
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> ek slaap baie
<mazal> En almal het of baie slim geraak of niemand het probleme nie want hier gaan niks aan nie
<Kilos> mense het slim geraak dink ek
<mazal> Dink ek moet iets breek en die mense bk pla :P
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Good morning
<gremble> or afternoon
<superfly> hi gremble
<inetpro> . 
<Kilos> .
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> o/
<inetpro> .. 
<Kilos> ..
<Kilos> \o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> superfly what is a easy to use graphing/plotting program for debian?
<squish102> anyone set up an unotelly like service?
<squish102> instead of paying for it, I was thinking of trying to get one working
<squish102> if anyone wants to help, let me know. i am sure my servers could handle quite a few people
<magespawn> squish102: unotelly?
<squish102> https://www2.unotelly.com/home
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-26
<magespawn> sounds like an idea, chat tomorrow about it, i have to go to bed now
<magespawn> good night
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn what do you want to do with said graphing/plotting program?
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-27
<Kilos> guten vorabend
<thatgraemeguy> moo
<inetpro> meh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and have a good week
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-26
<Cantide> hello~
<Cantide> I want to donate for Kilos, but I need to use a PayPal account to do so and GoFundMe doesn't have a PayPal option. If anyone has a solution, please send me a PM. Thanks.
<paddatrapper> Hey Cantide. If you hang around someone with the answer should wake up soon 
<Kilos> hi all, has something happened to port 7070. 2 days i cant get in on secure connection
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> Cantide: I have paypal, so if you want, you can send me the money, and then I'll donate on your behalf?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Cantide: are you in SA? Cause then you can do an EFT to me instead of PayPal too
<superfly> hi deegee
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro and everyone else
<Kilos> just got out the bath, so lekker warm
<Kilos> all ok in za land?
<Kilos> im playing doc for some days, Debs had an AS flare up, and tara went to her grans funeral far away today. so the old peeps are along
<superfly> Kilos: all good
<Kilos> will try sort the secure connection thing another time
<Kilos-> 16.04 kde is too pretty for me
<sakhi> Hello ubuntu-za, I need to centrally manage all windows machines on the network, I would like to get the following informaiton: update status(patching), packages installed, cve status, Windows OS version installed per machine, is there a free tool I can use to achive this? Preferably open source.
<superfly> sakhi: I haven't worked with Windows in over 10 years, I really don't know. Has Google been unfruitful?
<sakhi> superfly: Not too fruitful on this one, last time I worked on Windows was in 2003 (MCSA-2k) let me see if I can put together something that will use snmp.
<thatgraemeguy> sakhi: WSUS
<thatgraemeguy> or whatever its modern equivalent is called, I've been out of that game for a fair while now
<superfly> ah yes, that's the one I was thinking of. couldn't remember its name
<sakhi> thatgraemeguy: thanks, not sure if WSUS is free, I will check it. The thought of managing Windows machines status through a Windows management system scares me :) RHN-Satelite(not free), Chef/Puppet or any other *nix Orchastration system would be great.
<thatgraemeguy> its free
<thatgraemeguy> managing a significant amount of windows infrastructure is best done using the native tools, you just aren't going to do it properly otherwise
<sakhi> thatgraemeguy: wow Windows has free stuff too ;) the world will end.
<sakhi> true
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos> roabish2 do you ever chat to the guys here
<Kilos> paddatrapper whats up lad
<paddatrapper> Kilos: not much. I'm at work. Ho are you doing? 
 * superfly wonders what "work" is for paddatrapper
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> Would you like some money?
<paddatrapper> Lol. superfly it depends on what hat I'm wearing. Currently it is radio 
<superfly> magespawn: ah yes
<superfly> paddatrapper: do you get paid for it?
<paddatrapper> Nope. Student organisation... 
<paddatrapper> superfly: I realised I'm paid for very little of what I do... 
<superfly> paddatrapper: then it's not work, it's volunteering ;-)
<superfly> magespawn: I sent you my bank details on Telegram
<paddatrapper> superfly: I use work to describe most things I do that aren't me studying, doesn't yet have the negative connotation 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> paddatrapper just keep doing things that teach you more
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I certainly am. Friend of mine has a sysadmin job for me part time during Dec/Jan which I'm quite looking forward to. Debian/Ubuntu admin training finally 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> superfly, I'm in Korea
<superfly> Cantide: oh right, now I remember
<Cantide> ._.
<superfly> Cantide: I'll PM you my PayPal address
<Cantide> thanks!!!
<superfly> You're welcome!
<magespawn> superfly: 
<superfly> magespawn: 
<magespawn> sorry got distracted by work
<superfly> np
<magespawn> how much again? for the ibed hosting?
<magespawn> inid
<magespawn> ibid
<superfly> magespawn: R100
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> just as well you said i took telegram off my phone
<magespawn> okay done.
<superfly> magespawn: thanks
<magespawn> cheers chat later all
<kulelu88> howzit okes? hows everyone tonight?
<paddatrapper> Hey kulelu88. Everyone seems sleepy 
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: yeah, nobody likes chatting here
<paddatrapper> It's so quiet without Kilos
<superfly> hi
 * superfly is busy fixing stuff
<superfly> well, writing tests, at the moment
<kulelu88> unit tests ? :D
<paddatrapper> Seems like people like chatting. Just it seems to be short 
<superfly> yup
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> hi kulelu88, paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> OpenLP? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: yup
<kulelu88> apparently for 1 of the testing libs you have to write OOP code to test other code
<superfly> kulelu88: I like nose2 these days. you can either use unittest, or just plain test functions
<superfly> a colleague likes pytest, but it's too magic for me
<kulelu88> which lib allows the writing of tests as functions? 
<superfly> kulelu88: technically, you don't even need a test runner or a library write and run tests... it just makes it easier
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm using http://nose2.readthedocs.io/
<kulelu88> I like a bit of hand-holding :D 
<paddatrapper> OOP makes unit test building easier 
<superfly> paddatrapper: and slower. I've been writing test functions at work and it's actually simpler and easier
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: you write OOP code mostly? 
<superfly> kulelu88: if you write any python it's OOP
<superfly> whether you use classes or not is up to you
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: yup. Started my programming journey with Java and I'm now so used to OOP that anything else just feels like scripting 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'll help you unlearn that nonsense that Java teaches
<superfly> paddatrapper: Java is not true OOP, Java is more COP
<paddatrapper> Even c/c++ I just OOP for almost everything. It just makes more sense 
<kulelu88> My first experience with OOP was C++ and I'll never go back to it
<superfly> kulelu88: oooo, C++ can be very pretty
<superfly> especially if you use C++11 or C++14
<paddatrapper> superfly: lol, it certainly is very verbose and now I wouldn't use it for anything outside of assignments and the occasional tomcat Java EE app
<superfly> paddatrapper: no, seriously, Java dents your brain
<superfly> it twists everything so badly that you have to unlearn what things like references are
<kulelu88> I think most varsities still use Java in 2nd/3rd year
<paddatrapper> I do like c++, though lately I'm having to deal with C projects which take OOP and throw it out the window 
<kulelu88> superfly: I tried to understand how functional code is different to writing functions and gluing them together and apparently, it is very very different :D
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: have you tried imperative Go code?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: yup, at least at UCT second semester of first year is Java and so is first semester of second year. Then it's c++
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: I haven't messed around with the newer languages really 
<kulelu88> #nim seems cool, but there's too much syntax magic going on. 
<paddatrapper> superfly: I really enjoyed moving to c++ from Java because of things like that. No more magic hidden behind the compiler 
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: never heard of it 
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: http://nim-lang.org/ 
<kulelu88> reading through nim code again, it makes a lot more sense in 2016 then it previously did
<MaNI> don't confuse the 'function' part in functional with typical programming functions, the function there refers more to function in the mathematical sense
<kulelu88> MaNI: do you have a nice example showing how a function will look in: Python vs. Haskell ?
<MaNI> I've never used haskell, functional languages I've had (minor) experience with include prolog and XSLT with only the second one being business world experience (i.e. not university junk)
<kulelu88> aah. examples are sparse on the nets
<MaNI> it's all about not having side effects basically, and most things are then recursive as a result
<MaNI> i.e. if you call 'foo(5)' the output will always be the same, because there are no internal side effects to change the result - while in a language like python 'foo(5)' could return something different every time
<MaNI> examples are sparse - because generally it makes no sense for regular programming, it's most heavily used in academia 
<MaNI> with a few rare exceptions
<kulelu88> so recursive is critical to functional coding?
<MaNI> pretty much
<MaNI> e.g. see https://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Fibonacci_sequence#Prolog for a fibonacci generator in prolog - it should remind you a lot of the actual mathematical way of showing such a dequence
<MaNI> *sequence
<MaNI> whereas in a language like c++ one would tend to avoid the recursion https://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Fibonacci_sequence#C.2B.2B
<MaNI> I tried very hard to like prolog in university, at some level it seems like a better way of thinking, but I couldn't for the life of me find any practical real world uses where c++ was not better, hehe
<kulelu88> MaNI: as they say: functional code makes hard problems easy and easy problems hard
<kulelu88> :P
<MaNI> I found XSLT a bit better - but thats because it isn't pure functional, also it has a very niche purpose though I mean not general purpose
<kulelu88> Elixir is quite nice MaNI 
<superfly> kulelu88: RabbitMQ and Wings3D are written in Erlang, take a look at them
<kulelu88> superfly: as most programmers/hobbyists suffer from, jumping between projects is the issue
<superfly> kulelu88: thankfully, I have one main project.
<superfly> but yes, I'm still interested in a few sideline projects
<kulelu88> I'm learning about async programming currently superfly . what is your main project?
<superfly> kulelu88: OpenLP
<superfly> https://openlp.org/
<kulelu88> link?
<kulelu88> cool
<kulelu88> you plan on adding some funding model to it? superfly looks very polished
<superfly> kulelu88: it's been around since 2004, but it could use more polish. we're not actively seeking funding, but we have paypal and gratipay
<kulelu88> oh it's 12 years old. thought it was new
<superfly> and the income from gratipay covers the server costs
<superfly> kulelu88: it's been through a few iterations, but the current one has been around since 2008
<kulelu88> python2?
<superfly> started 2, now on 3
<superfly> we moved to 3 at version 2.2
<superfly> and moved to Qt5 at 2.4
<kulelu88> what's the stats on the project? how many churches using it?
<superfly> I don't know precisely. We have over 3000 fans on Facebook, so I'd say we probably have easily twice that using it?
<superfly> a lot of people will just download, install, and then move on because it works
<superfly> it's like using PowerPoint. you don't get all excited, you just use it
<kulelu88> the man years to build it must be quite a bit by now
<superfly> https://www.openhub.net/p/openlp
<superfly> kulelu88: scroll down to "In a nutshell"
<superfly> kulelu88: https://www.openhub.net/p/openlp/estimated_cost
<superfly> that site is not all that accurate, because it's not really tracking all the code we have, but it gives you a good idea
<kulelu88> yeah 2 million is about a low-level guesstimate 
<superfly> yup. I estimate my US-based salary would be about 100k per year, which ups the amount to 4 mil
<kulelu88> what is your years experience as a python programmer?
<superfly> about as long as OpenLP 2.x has been around, so about 8 years
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-27
<inetpro> goeie more
<superfly> hi inetpro`
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<chesedo> who_da_fly inetpro: a storm is brewing here... if i loose connection, will one of you be able to carry the meeting till i reconnect?
<who_da_fly> chesedo: I can't, it's babysitting night
<who_da_fly> chesedo: maybe inetpro can
<chesedo> np who_da_fly... enjoy
<chesedo> seems like we have a ghost town/chan tonight anyway...
<who_da_fly> chesedo: it also seems that Freenode is under attack again
<chesedo> who_da_fly: oh, i wondered what was up with all the disconnects and joins
<chesedo> superfly: how old is the little one you are sitting tonight?
<superfly> chesedo: just turned 2 last week
<chesedo> superfly: wow, sounds like you are gonna have your hands full... what does the toys list consist of for a 2 year old these days?
<chesedo> or activity list...
<superfly> chesedo: same thing her brothers have
<chesedo> lol, i remember growing up, my parents would get two of everything... one for me and one for my brother...
<chesedo> if anyone is here for the meeting and is ready just give a shout out...
<chesedo> else it seems that this one will move to next month...
<superfly> I think we need to "postpone" it to next month, I think the DDoS is taking its toll
<Vince-0> 'eve
<paddatrapper> chesedo superfly I'm here, but no problem if meeting is postponed
<paddatrapper> hhey Vince-0 
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<chesedo> paddatrapper: hmm, with the DDoS it seems that we will postpone...
 * chesedo will mail the list tomorrow
<chesedo> btw, evening Vince-0 and paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Cool and hey
<superfly> hey Vince-0, we're cancelling/postponing this meeting due to the DDoS on Freenode
<Vince-0> oh k
<superfly> (and a general lack of attendance)
<superfly> Vince-0: by the way, you know what happened to Oom Kilos in Australia?
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro membership renewed until 2017-09-29
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-28
 * Kilos waves to ZA
<Kilos> ight all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ight as well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nnnnnnnnnnnight
 * pavlushka smiling for Kilos nights :)
<dlPhreak> I have never used Slackware.
<dlPhreak> Is that wrong?
<dlPhreak> I've used Gentoo tho..
<MaNI> why would that be wrong?
<superfly> dlPhreak: It just means you're not as masochistic as some folks out there ;-)
<dlPhreak> But I want to use it, you know.. for leet points!
<pavlushka> Hello Cryterion :)
<Cryterion> Hi
<pavlushka> hey The rebooted theblazehen_ :p
<pavlushka> Cryterion: how are you?
<Cryterion> I'm all good and you
<superfly> hi Cryterion
<kulelu88> I'm debating with the copyfree okes about their unbridled copyright utopia :D
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<superfly> kulelu88: ohdear
<kulelu88> superfly: their arguments seem to halt at a point where copyfree is only good when opposed on other people. 
<superfly> kulelu88: ah yes, i've heard that sort of thing before
<superfly> "you're free to have you own opinion as long as your opinion is the same as mine"
<kulelu88> they seem to disagree with every type of OSS license except the one that agrees to their philosophy
<MaNI> they can do whatever they want with their code, just don't tell me what to do with mine :p
<kulelu88> MaNI: that is precisely my point. I am free to choose the license I want. 
<paddatrapper> Sounds like the protesters at UCT... 
<paddatrapper> superfly's point at least 
<Cryterion> Just burn it, see what they say afterwards
<kulelu88> the thing about the protests is a tough 1. fees are outrageously expensive, but I think everyone besides the students themselves finds it equally outrageous to learn that they burnt books
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-29
<Kilos> greetings za peeps
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Kilos: I got a line for you, "I have kilos to go before I sleep" :)
<dlPhreak> Greetings
<Kilos> lol
<nzoueidi> o/ 
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> what happened to the nick
<nzoueidi> hahaha I like this one 
<Kilos> haha
<nzoueidi> but for sure I miss my old one 
<Kilos> as long as i know who you are thats fine
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D btw how you feel today? better? 
<Kilos> yes im fine ty
<Kilos> now i can say i have tried that too
<Naeil> the most important thing, that you are okay that what matters
<Kilos> everything is a learning experience
<Kilos> apart from getting tired easier i actually feel better than before
<Naeil> glad to hear that! :D 
<pavlushka> cool
<pavlushka> he Naeil :)
<pavlushka> i meant hey
<Naeil> Hello pavlushka how are you mate
 * Kilos waves to superfly
 * pavlushka wondering whether its a sine wave or cosine wave??
<pavlushka> Naeil: me good, you?
<superfly> hi Kilos, dlPhreak, pavlushka, Naeil
<Naeil> good as well pavlushka ty 
<Naeil> hello superfly 
 * superfly found out today that he's a good little ZA citizen. No police record.
<pavlushka> superfly: How is you and your everyone, :)
<superfly> pavlushka: busy, but things are going well.
<Kilos> hahahahaha superfly well done
<Kilos> i go make coffee
<Kilos> wbb
<sakhi> Good afternoon ubuntu-za
<sakhi> Any recommendations for "good" South African VPS companies? exclude->Afrihost,Web-Africa,IS/DD,Hetzner,Mweb. 
<superfly> sakhi: no such thing
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<chesedo> lol
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1629043, the package may be apport not whoopsie?
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-30
<magespawn> hi all
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else also... including Kilos as well even
<dlPhreak> Howdy inetpro 
<magespawn> chat later.
<inetpro> superfly: are you winning?
<superfly> inetpro: waarmee?
<inetpro> with your plans to leave the country and all that :-)
<inetpro> VISA
<inetpro> or do you have bigger challenges?
<superfly> oh
<superfly> well, that's the same place it was yesterday, and the same place it was last week. It'll be the same place next week too.
<inetpro> ai!
<MaNI> you basically just submit stuff and then wait, embassies suck :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro even
<Kilos> Maaz define testidudinal
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<tumbleweed> o/
<tumbleweed> I'm with Maaz on that
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> doing OK?
<Kilos> means something shaped like a tortoise shell
<Kilos> yes ty im fine
<Kilos> hows things buy you
<tumbleweed> ah, makes sense (testidudinal)
<tumbleweed> pretty good - on my way to ZA for a couple of weeks
<Kilos> great, im still freezing here in melbourne, wish summer would hurry up
<tumbleweed> :)
<Kilos> went to some local pool today where they have hot salt water pools and jacuzzi, and soaked for an hour with all the ballies
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> niice
<tumbleweed> I walked around Amsterdam in the rain yesterday, and got thoroughly soaked
<Kilos> oh yes you are our globe trotter
<Kilos> dont they have umbrellas there?
<tumbleweed> oh, I was stuck there for a day because I missed a flight
<Kilos> ouch
<tumbleweed> so I didn't have my raincoat (in a suitcase, somewhere in the bowels of the airport)
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> did have an umbrella, but it wasn't too useful
<tumbleweed> nice break in the trip, though :)
<Kilos> why the wind comes sideways there
<tumbleweed> a little bit, yeah
<Kilos> nice everyone. look after yourselves. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> i actually meant night
<inetpro> welcome back andrewlsd
<inetpro> tumbleweed: have you seen the link in the topic above?
<inetpro> Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I donated anonymously
<inetpro> tumbleweed: cool, thanks sir!
 * inetpro keeps wondering how we could get more people to support the poor dude
<tumbleweed> yeah, it looks like most of the obvious candidates have donated
<tumbleweed> I assume he didn't get the tickets with a card that gave free travel insurance? Almost all credit cards do, IIRC
<inetpro> he doesn't have a credit card
<tumbleweed> yeah, I was guessing as much
<inetpro> and no income like most of us
<tumbleweed> that I do know
<inetpro> my biggest dream would be for him to get employed on a online support job from home
<inetpro> am convinced he can do a better support job than many others
<tumbleweed> I'm just busy grumbling about some of our support people, to a co-worker :P
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-01
<bmg505> Hello, long time no talk
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> heh so - Zimbabwe just came by far and away the country in Africa with the most ipv6 deployment
<Symmetria> according to every metric
<inetpro> bmg505: good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: how are you doing?
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to all and sundry as well
<inetpro> welcome back drussell
<Kilos> my goosie, im fine ty, how are you and the family
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<inetpro> all good thanks
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> have you looked after your sheep as well already?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> here my girls look after me
<inetpro> who's checking those poor animals at home now?
<Kilos> the neighbour
<inetpro> ah, ok
<MaNI> must be nice to have neighbours you can actually trust to do things
<inetpro> are you alooiwed to run around already?
<inetpro> allowed as well
<Kilos> i am supposed to take it easy and no straining
<Kilos> but allowed to walk so have walked some ks 
<Kilos> and i cook some
<Kilos> eating kangaroo curry now
<Kilos> hopefully that will add some bounce in my steps
<Kilos> oh MaNI when im there i look after his sheep, and help with other farm duties
<Kilos> we work well together
<MaNI> ahh okay
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> wb Symmetria
<inetpro> how do they get to lead with ipv6 in Zim?
<kulelu88> superfly: do you know of a quick-start REST API lib that I can use without needing a backend DB for it?
<superfly> kulelu88: uh, there are a lot of assuptions in that questions
<kulelu88> superfly: I am attempting to test a REST API request using the Telegram API
<superfly> kulelu88: a RESTful API is simply an API that makes use of the HTTP verbs correctly
<MaNI> yeah - not sure why you'd need a db
<MaNI> I used nginx with slim for a relatively light weight setup last time I needed one 
<kulelu88> MaNI: I was looking at Eve, but that requires a giant MongoDB install
<superfly> I generally just use Flask and write a few functions
<kulelu88> I see this: https://flask-restful.readthedocs.io/en/latest/quickstart.html#a-minimal-api
<superfly> kulelu88: when we were looking to write our API at work, we looked at Flask-Restful, but when we saw the class-based system it uses, we dropped it like a hot potato. We knew that we'd have a ton of classes with just one method in each.
<kulelu88> superfly: this is just a minimal test though. I don't intend on building on any of these without evaluating them all
<superfly> kulelu88: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmcg89w
<kulelu88> that easy superfly D:
<superfly> kulelu88: it's not difficult, REST is just a way of doing things, you don't need a library for it
<MaNI> well in it's simplest form you could make a 'REST' API just by writing some static files to a webserver
<MaNI> it's just routing URLs to information basically
<kulelu88> so a REST API is just a router that follows the principles of REST (GET, POST, DELETE, ...) ?
<MaNI> yeah pretty much
<kulelu88> some people make REST APIs sound like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs MaNI 
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> some people can make anything sound like that :p
<kulelu88> MaNI: are you web-scale? 
<MaNI> I was but then I took an arrow to the knee
<superfly> hahahaha
<superfly> dev null is webscale!
<kulelu88> MaNI: if this was 2013, you could swap web-scale for "is your code single-threaded" :D
<MaNI> single threaded, but multi process
<kulelu88> MaNI: you work weekends?
<MaNI> often
<MaNI> well not part of my normal job, but I've got a rather time intensive side project thats come up
<kulelu88> commercial? MaNI 
<MaNI> define commercial, I'm getting paid to do it so I guess, the code is open though
<kulelu88> link? :D
<MaNI> gulden.com
<kulelu88> MaNI: bitcoin clone?
<MaNI> yeah
<kulelu88> :D nice . sounds interesting
<MaNI> different to what I usually work on thats for sure
<kulelu88> does it only work in Europe and do exchanges support gulden? 
<MaNI> I'm a bit wary to mention it generally as lots of bitcoin clones are seedy - so worried about the reputation :p
<MaNI> it works everywhere, but there is some europe specific functionality, like you can pay directly to a bank account via IBAN 
<MaNI> thats currently only supported in netherlands
<kulelu88> so I can't buy with a ZAR IBAN?
<kulelu88> aah
<MaNI> yeah
<kulelu88> as long as it ain't like the MMM ponzi scheme :D
<MaNI> they want to add it to more countries, but obviously means setting up legal entities and stuff
<MaNI> nah not like that at all
<MaNI> main exchange for it is bittrex - but thats only BTC<>NLG 
<MaNI> not FIAT<>NLG
<MaNI> sadly
<kulelu88> arbitrage is possible among these exchanges
<MaNI> sometimes
<MaNI> the bitx rate for ZAR<>BTC differs from the rate you will calculate if you take e.g. BTC->USD->ZAR
<MaNI> but the problem is the forex fees that get added on the USD->ZAR part - so the difference is mostly that being factored in
<MaNI> market automatically fixes any arbitrage that appears I guess 
<kulelu88> the banks don't joke with forex fees
<MaNI> yeah - I got nailed hard by forex once
<MaNI> now I'm scared of it :p
<kulelu88> you do the C++ stuff right? MaNI 
<MaNI> we were going to go to canada for a year for my wife to study, to get the visa we had to pay the fees for studying in advance, they denied her based on health reasons, in the meantime the rand tanked + double forex fees - like a money vanishing magic trick
<MaNI> yeah I'm mostly C++ - but I'm versatile ;)
<MaNI> for gulden I'm spending a lot of time doing also the android app (java) and iOS app (objc) - it's nice to experience some other things just to keep the skills sharp
<kulelu88> the total education fees in advance? isn't that like >5 times our local fees? 
<kulelu88> I know Ivy league colleges in the US are like >60K p.a
<MaNI> yeah not an ivy college thankfully
<MaNI> was just an advanced makeup thing - like film makeup and animatronics and whatnot, 1 year course
<MaNI> still not cheap
<MaNI> that was like 10 years ago though the rand was still a bit stronger back then
<kulelu88> aah 2006 the rand was barely 7/8 to the US dollar :P
<MaNI> like a week after they refunded me at crappy forex rates the rand rebounded, would have lost a lot less money if they waited - dangerous stuff forex :P
<kulelu88> MaNI: you had a 30 day window to hold the money
<MaNI> I knew a lot less about banking back then, now I probably would have put up a bigger fight
<kulelu88> sounds like a fun side-gig :P building a mobile wallet for netherlands-coin :P
<MaNI> yeah, fun but intense, the exposure to extra dutch culture is interesting
<MaNI> they know surprisingly little about South Africa considering our history - I think they tried to forget about us :p
<kulelu88> hahahaha. Do they even know what Afrikaans is?
<MaNI> they do now :P
<kulelu88> :D
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-02
<kulelu88> Hey MaNI do you write Python code ? 
<MaNI> very limited - not a huge python fan
<kulelu88> hmmm. okay I'll ask in the flask channel
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<MaNI> hi
<inetpro> hi
<pavlushka> hi Maaz inetpro :)
<pavlushka> please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23265829/ :)
<pavlushka> and http://imgur.com/a/bSAb1
<inetpro> pavlushka: please explain your problem
<inetpro> oh and hi as well
<pavlushka> inetpro: all for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1629043
<pavlushka> need to report a test case on it.
<inetpro> pavlushka: I don't get where the browser comes into the play here
<pavlushka> lol up there I meant MaNI not Maaz :)
<pavlushka> inetpro: when you want to report a bug on any package, you do a "ubuntu-bug package" it opens a browser to report the bug.
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> but is that apport's fault?
<pavlushka> inetpro: but the apport tool supposed to use the default browser what it does not.
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am not sure, in that case it will be a feature request.
<inetpro> pavlushka: what OS?
<pavlushka> Xubuntu!
<inetpro> so with 'xdg-mime query default text/html' you imply that you've set the default browser to firefox?
<pavlushka> inetpro: and I also provided a visual proof in http://imgur.com/a/bSAb1 about it.
<pavlushka> yes
<inetpro> the screenshot doesn't really tell me much
<pavlushka> the second one.
<inetpro> ahh... didn't notice the extra one
<pavlushka> inetpro: and I checked the /etc/apport/ directory, all of it, nowhere any browser settings mentioned. in my Xubuntu 16.04.
<inetpro> but that still does not mean that the OS adheres to the Firefox setting
<inetpro> in Kubuntu/KDE there is a setting under System Settings | Applications | Default Applications | Web Browser
<pavlushka> inetpro: yes
 * pavlushka biting his hand
<inetpro> haha, why?
<inetpro> what do you get for the following?
<inetpro> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<pavlushka> inetpro: I set Firefox in preferred applications but it is now switched to opera, I cant tell man, damn.
<inetpro> oops... with sudo in front
<inetpro> and 
<inetpro> sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser
<pavlushka> and?
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser/367820#367820
<pavlushka> wow inetpro , you are an alchemist :p
<inetpro> haha :-)
<inetpro> google is your friend
<MaNI> wine periodically hops up to the top of my mime type handlers for everything :/ that annoying moment when you click on an email attachment and it fires up a wineserver with internet explorer in it...
<inetpro> pavlushka: the problem really is a GTK vs QT issue
<pavlushka> lol @ MaNI 
<inetpro> Mozilla chose to use GTK on Linux
<pavlushka> inetpro: why opera is set in auto mode and in 0 (top) in priority?
<inetpro> pavlushka: I don't understand it all
<inetpro> all I can say is, things often get a bit messy when you look at the details
<MaNI> there was actually a point where somebody maintained a qt port of firefox and they chose to ignore that as well :p
<pavlushka> inetpro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23266443/
<pavlushka> MaNI: wow , where?
<inetpro> man update-alternatives
<MaNI> you can read a bit about it here https://wiki.mozilla.org/Qt
<MaNI> but yeah it died due to lack of support/interest
<kulelu88> MaNI: design question concerning an API. When should a POST request be used? 
<inetpro> MaNI: I guess in that specific case, Nokia stopped paying their engineers to continue the efforts after Stephen Elop released the "burning platform" memo
<MaNI> probably played a role as well :p
<MaNI> POST create, PUT create /or/ update - thats my understanding
<kulelu88> MaNI: so say I want to "send" something that already exists on the API. Eg. I want to 'send' a random number to a user already in the DB, do I use a GET request?
<MaNI> but I don't do webapi stuff a lot, so I'm no authority :p
<inetpro> kulelu88: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1211881/why-get-method-is-faster-than-post
<inetpro> and see this as well: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26923286/get-vs-post-performance
<MaNI> ahh - in the get vs post side of things it's mostly about whether exposing it to the URL is desired or not IMO 
<inetpro> oh and http://www.w3schools.com/TAGS/ref_httpmethods.asp
<MaNI> i.e. do you want a user to be able to copy that URL, give it to someone else and have it keep all the details, or is doing so a bad thing
<kulelu88> POST request it is. 
<kulelu88> inetpro: hoegaanit ?
<inetpro> good and yourself kulelu88 :-)
<kulelu88> good good
<inetpro> so how we get more support for oom Kilos guys?
<inetpro> seems the donations have come to a bit of a grinding halt
<inetpro> or is it just a temporary pause?
<kulelu88> I can't think of anything that is simple. Asking for media support is tricky
<inetpro> maybe will help if we all use the same unique tag like #FundKilos?
<inetpro> I tweeted with #SupportMiles this afternoon but I see others have used that tag already for other purposes
<pavlushka> then how about #SupportKilos?
<inetpro> that should work as well
<inetpro> I'll retweet on @ubuntuza if anyone uses those hashtags and I suggest you also use #gofundme as well
<kulelu88> how is Kilos feeling though? heard from him? inetpro 
<inetpro> kulelu88: he has been here from time to time
<inetpro> 10/01 11:45:45 <Kilos> i am supposed to take it easy and no straining
<inetpro> 10/01 11:46:05 <Kilos> but allowed to walk so have walked some ks 
<inetpro> 10/01 11:52:00 <Kilos> and i cook some
<inetpro> 10/01 11:52:20 <Kilos> eating kangaroo curry now
<inetpro> looks like he'll be fine
<inetpro> just that hospital bill of his will be very difficult to settle with no income
<magespawn> howdy all
<inetpro> hi magespawn, how're you doing?
<magespawn> hi inetpro, good, and you?
<inetpro> good, good thanks
<inetpro> magespawn: just trying to figure how we can find more funds to cover the rest of the bills for oom Kilos
<inetpro> still $7,979.30 to go
<magespawn> more pulicity maybe?
<inetpro> see https://twitter.com/ubuntuza/status/782670985032036352
<inetpro> I'll retweet any messages with those tags on the @ubuntuza account
<magespawn> what is the link to the gofundme page?
<inetpro> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<inetpro> in the title above
<inetpro> an awesome $4,540 raised by 42 people in 10 days already
<inetpro> that's quite a lot of rands already
<magespawn> is there a specific time limit? before the bill has to be paid?
<inetpro>  Update 2 (2 days ago): " The finance lady for the Monash Medical Centre has graciously offered us an extra two weeks to raise the funds. We gave her the link to our GoFundMe page to show her that we are trying to raise the funds, and she allowed us more time to do so."
<inetpro> ".. So in total, it's three weeks from his discharge date. Please don't forget to share and re-share with everyone you know, and again thank you so much for helping us with this medical bill."
<inetpro> " Warm regards - Tara"
<inetpro> thanks magespawn
<magespawn> okay so, breathing space then, just did a tweet, that will also go through to my facebook, will g+ it now
<magespawn> retweeted already
<inetpro> let's see whether we can get that message flowing throughout the coming week
<magespawn> too fast
<magespawn> man the battery on this netwbook goes flat fast.
<inetpro> netwbook?
<magespawn> netbook
<magespawn> typo
<inetpro> magespawn: is that the old Acer?
<magespawn> yup
<inetpro> reminds me of the one I bought for my wife a few years ago... still going strong after all that time
<inetpro> Acer Aspire One... IIRC we paid R2,000 for it
<magespawn> the one i was using before that belongs to the company i was supporting had the extended battery
<magespawn> this one has the standard
<magespawn> yout forgot the 'happ' on tht aspire one 
<magespawn> happy too
<inetpro> oh right :-)
<magespawn> graphically this is one is a bit lacking, so th cli skills are coming along nicely.
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> tomorrow is another day... good night
<kulelu88> ciao inetpro 
<magespawn> that is me too, up early in the morning
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-25
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<propagandhi> Hi guys. Is there any consequences of setting a large open file descriptors? Something like 1mil
<propagandhi> ?
<MaNI> some filesystems can't handle it
<chesedo> morning Kilos propagandhi MaNI and others
<propagandhi> chesedo: Good morning
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-26
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<chesedo> inetpro: meeting again tonight
<inetpro> wow, where did the time go?
<Kilos> hi inetpro chesedo 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> did you get rain last night?
<Kilos> not if you dont count 10 drops
<Kilos> nothing even showing on gauge
<Kilos> and still dusty
<chesedo> wow, we had a lot
<Kilos> i watched the lightning there
<Kilos> how much?
<chesedo> our gauge is broken so wil have to wait for pro
<Kilos> pro?
 * chesedo had to run around the house to go which of the net and returned semi wet
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> inet pro
<Kilos> 'oh ja
<chesedo> s/which/switch/
<Kilos> so many peeps use pro for all kinds of things i get lost
<Kilos> even pro for profit
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> driving me nuts
<Kilos> or nutser i should say 
<chesedo> Kilos: so hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> net sucks
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> left arm getting weaker, when i went in they did many xrays and say its a nerve problem, ulna nerve i think they said
<inetpro> am not sure how much rains we had but it was not so much
<Kilos> but they wont listen when i say its blood shortage to the left arm
<Kilos> now will see neuro peeps on the 21st
<Kilos> our medical system is shocking
<Kilos> left hand much whiter than right hand
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> maybe i must take a box of spectacles next time so they can see better
<chesedo> lol, yeah sometimes one gets the impression that some are just there for the paycheck at month end
<Kilos> definitely
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o
<bushtech> Morning all. Finally found the time to change my ubuntu server from 32 bit to 64 bit. But ran into a problem trying to increase the size of bootduring install. Does anybody have a recipe for me to do this?
<chesedo-> hi andrewlsd
<Kilos> we see how long we stay connected this time
<chesedo> wow now i have a bad connection
<chesedo> anyone ready for the meeting
<chesedo> *?
<chesedo> inetpro paddatrapper theblazehen
<chesedo> hi aquarat
<paddatrapper> chesedo: will be in 5
<chesedo> paddatrapper: seems like we will be the only ones...
 * inetpro is back now?
<inetpro> chesedo: I think I'm here now :-)
<paddatrapper> So 3 :D
<chesedo> hmm
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - September 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<chesedo> Welcome all and thank you for joining in on our monthly meeting
<chesedo> As usual, our bot maaz does the minutes, so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: Okay
<chesedo> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170926
<inetpro> londoner: nice to see you here as well
<chesedo> i'll skip over the regular content since we are all regular... that ok with all?
<londoner> hi all. thanks inetpro
<inetpro> chesedo: +1
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting 
<chesedo> previous meeting minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170822
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> just for a refresher
<chesedo> londoner: will you be needing any next step help?
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Alrighty
<chesedo> ...trello, mailing list, etc...
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> upcoming events for the next month are:
<chesedo> - PyCon ZA 2017: 5th and 6th October 2017 (Cape Town) -> https://za.pycon.org/
<paddatrapper> Eish don't remind me... So much to organise before then
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you were at debconf iirc?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: yup
<londoner> I opened a Launchpad account in May and, after waiting for 4 months, earlier this month finally got approved as an Ubuntu Wiki editor.
<inetpro> londoner: wow
<chesedo> paddatrapper: wow keeping busy... how was it?
<chesedo> londoner: are you part of the wiki team?
<londoner> I maintain the official Full Circle Magazine article index at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/FullIssueIndex - also in spreadsheet format at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UgDCiTyVRrG5cRFSgOLmY-bEOaZ0TQwf83j7RFCUybg
<paddatrapper> chesedo: it was good fun. Getting there and back was a mission, but lots of interesting talks and discussions
<paddatrapper> Debian packages are over 95% reproducible! 
<chesedo> ah cool, i have not read that in ages
<inetpro> londoner: that is nice to know
<chesedo> paddatrapper: reproducible?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: so the binary built in the archive can be rebuilt on another machine with the same environment and be bit for bit identical 
<chesedo> i see the full circle mag still has the py section
<paddatrapper> https://reproducible-builds.org/
<chesedo> paddatrapper: that is interesting, i though that machine languages might differ between machines...
<chesedo> or is that covered by the "same environment"?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: yup. Needs to be the same architecture 
<chesedo> ah righto
<chesedo> i am not aware of other events for the year
<chesedo> are any of you?
<paddatrapper> But seeing as the Debian build infrastructure builds for all supported architectures, it isn't that much if an issue 
 * inetpro should try to make an effort to print the Full Circle Magazine for coffee table reading in the office
<paddatrapper> Nope. Wikimania happening in CT next year is the next one I know of 
<chesedo> inetpro: that might be a lot of ink (colour wise)
<chesedo> but a great distraction
<inetpro> chesedo: true, that there's always nice content in there and we can't keep it to ourselves
<inetpro> info is there to be shared
<inetpro> :-)
<chesedo> i remember saving each one years ago for the gimp content it had
<inetpro> s/that there's/but there's/
<chesedo> inetpro: how big is your office in head counts?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No other events to add
<Maaz> Agreed: No other events to add
<inetpro> we have four in the office but a few other IT guys and users who come and go
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> if anyone has any misc topics...
<inetpro> chesedo: but you're right... maybe too much ink needed
 * chesedo now wonders if it is possible to get a copied subscription
<chesedo> or maybe a print shop will work out cheaper... and better looking...
<inetpro> would be nice if we could just do cheap printing and selling locally to cover the printing costs
<chesedo> i think posting would be the biggest/killer issue here in SA
<chesedo> but yeah...
 * chesedo sighs
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 24 October 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 24 October 2017 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> paddatrapper: are you still on for the next chair?
<inetpro> +1 for paddatrapper, if he's available
 * chesedo has an exam on that and the next day
<inetpro> chesedo: he said last time, "I _should_ be free"
<chesedo> ok, i'll put him on for now... can change if need be
<paddatrapper> Sorry, yes I am
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed paddatrapper to chair next meeting 
<Maaz> Agreed: paddatrapper to chair next meeting
<chesedo> awesome, ty paddatrapper
<chesedo> and thank you all for having joined in
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 October 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2wVljHy | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-09-26-18-52-03.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-09-26-18-52-03.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-09-26-18-52-03.html
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks! 
<chesedo> lol that's the quickest yet inetpro
<chesedo> yw paddatrapper
<inetpro> chesedo: sorry for my lack of partcipation
<chesedo> inetpro: you added loads
 * chesedo is now interested in finding out how much it would cost to print a mag
<inetpro> chesedo: maybe something this could work? http://www.printondemand.co.za/ 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-27
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> so cold in here
<inetpro> where is everybody?
<superfly> oih
<superfly> *ohi
<superfly> chesedo: isn't there supposed to be a meeting now?
<chesedo> superfly: no, that was yesterday
<superfly> Oh. I'm behind the times
<chesedo> how is it btw?
<superfly> we're finally making our way toward autumn! it's finally colder outside than inside in the mornings
<superfly> oh dear, my days are really confused... for some reason I thought it was Tuesday today.
<pavlushka> o/ :)
<inetpro> time to recharge the batteries again... good night
<pavlushka> night night
<chesedo> superfly: you are not in a snowing region iirc?
<superfly> chesedo: I'm in the desert
<chesedo> superfly: just checking that it does not snow in deserts :D
<superfly> it does in the mountains around here
<superfly> but it's about an hour's drive up to where it snows
<chesedo> but it would be about the same that you are use to in cpt's mountains?
<superfly> It doesn't snow much in Cape Town's mountains.
<chesedo> or was it there were you mentioned driving to the snow once?
<superfly> Ceres is where the snow usually is, but that's about 2 hours outside of Cape Town
<superfly> chesedo: yeah, here
<chesedo> yeah, now my timing is out of wack
<superfly> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=11/32.1593/-110.8260
<superfly> We usually go up to Summerhaven, which is in the mountain: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/32.4388/-110.7583
<superfly> for snow, that is
<superfly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summerhaven,_Arizona
<superfly> Cookie Cabin <3
<chesedo> so there is enough snow on summerhaven to enjoy it properly?
<superfly> Yes, just looking for a photo
<superfly> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ1bCgIl_uI/
<chesedo> wow seems like a lot of fun possibilities
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-28
<andrewlsd> Hi Peeps, anyone else here at GoogleCloud day in Cape Town?
<andrewlsd> re-posting here from ZAtech:  https://za.pycon.org/news/python-for-everyone/  Women in Tech Cape Town (#WITCPT) along with PyConZA brings you "Python for Everyone", a beginners' Python workshop.
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd and everyone else
<Kilos> and inetpro of course, he seems to not be part of everyone else
 * Kilos hides
<andrewlsd> Hey Kilos
 * andrewlsd goes offline
<chesedo> andrewlsd: paddatrapper will be there
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: the tutorials and workshops are on the Wednesday right? If so, I'll be at the venue, but not attending. Will be setting up equipment
<paddatrapper> Ah I see it is the Saturday, on which case, no. I'll be catching up all the work I missed from earlier in the week
<bushtech> paddatrapper: Sterkte
<paddatrapper> bushtech: Hehe dankie! 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-29
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-30
<Langjan> Hello everyone, enjoying a pleasant weekend? 
<Langjan> Hello all, howzit Kilos 
<Langjan> and Maaz bushtech chesedo inetpro paddatrapper smile et al
<paddatrapper> Hi Langjan
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> and the other silent ones
<Kilos> dont ask, my head is exploding
<smile> hi Langjan, Kilos , paddatrapper :)
<smile> Kilos: again? it can only explode once
<paddatrapper> Hi smile
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos
 * smile is enjoying a great weekend
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper smile 
 * smile is playing slither.io :)
<chesedo> hi all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> biiiig storm here
<Langjan> Hi Kilos did you survive the storm?
<Langjan> Hi smile 
<Langjan> Hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> Watching the rugby on the free channel, dont know the result yet...
<Langjan> second half starting, chat again in 45 mins
<Kilos> still storming and what sounded like a decent rainfall is still happening
<Kilos> power cut and luckily genny started this time
<Kilos> farmer gone for a week
<Langjan> Send us some rain to the Bushveld Kilos 
<Kilos> next time ok?
<Kilos> too late to catch now
<Langjan> Ok thks
<Kilos> actually got 2 black dustbins catching for drinking water
<Kilos> this underground borehole is mine poluted
<Kilos> both of them
<Langjan> Ai! 
<Langjan> G'night guys, ons ou manne se slaaptyd!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> evening all....  or morning rather
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-01
<Kilos> evening all. storming again and some water from the sky
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-25
<sakhi> Good afternoon Ubuntu-za
<pavlushka_> ahoy ZA
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-26
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
